# Rosin Tech



## King Arthur (May 1, 2015)

Fad or Future?

First I saw people doing straight nugs, now I have my buddy doing kief and bubble hash for me. Shit is amazing what do you guys think?


----------



## moondance (May 1, 2015)

Bubble Hash for me Brother but I'm an all natural kinds of guy, well I smoke ciggarettes like a train but fuck it I got one physical life and I in it Brother why not be happy LOL. Do you welcome!


----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Fad or Future?
> 
> First I saw people doing straight nugs, now I have my buddy doing kief and bubble hash for me. Shit is amazing what do you guys think?


Does it retain the flavor?


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (May 1, 2015)

Nice way for someone to make "oil" at home safely.


----------



## hyroot (May 1, 2015)

lower temps keeps most of the terpenes there.

Now a lot dumbasses that would normally blow themselves up or just dont have the equipment to make bho properly. Have a safe and cleaner way of getting shatter or wax.

lower temps / longer press - shatter

higher temps / shorter press - more waxy / sappy

I think its great. You can take the 25µ, 45µ, 160µ and turn it into 6 star full melt. The 190µ into 4-5 star ¾ melt. . With bubble the 73µ, 90µ, 120µ are the only screens that produce 6 star full melt. Turning the other screens into rosin ups your total return.

Pressing flowers is a great way to judge the quality of flowers too.


----------



## King Arthur (May 1, 2015)

I also don't trust the way people clean their bho so when the dude from the coop told me about this I was highly skeptical but I took some hits and now they are making all my Rosin lololol. All I have to do is hand them the product and come back later lol.  Works great for me because I don't have the time or patience to sit there with a straightener for 8 hours.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 5, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I also don't trust the way people clean their bho so when the dude from the coop told me about this I was highly skeptical but I took some hits and now they are making all my Rosin lololol. All I have to do is hand them the product and come back later lol.  Works great for me because I don't have the time or patience to sit there with a straightener for 8 hours.


Damn 8 hours ?


----------



## King Arthur (May 5, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Damn 8 hours ?


he is volunteering for the hash bar so he sits there all shift giving people dabs and pressing shit out for them. I just happen to be one of the few who spread the love so he makes it and gets half and my half usually goes to smoking out the crowd .


----------



## francy420 (May 14, 2015)

Rosin is here to stay. Someone is going to figure out a commercially viable option and put bho out of business. A lot of pissed off people that bought $1,200+ cls systems. I love the stuff. Even press out contaminant piles from dry sift. I mean pure shit to pure gold. Gotta love that. Some bubble rosin next to some flower rosin. Flower on left.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 14, 2015)

I'd say fad till someone perfects it then maybe future but so many interesting things. Bubbleman in Jamaica they had a machine that vaped the buds and collected all the oils may be great if it retains the terpenes but it may taste like shit. I'm sure something will take over for BHO just what who knows? Would be nice to see what Rosin oil tests at though.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

bout to give it my 1st go...


----------



## King Arthur (May 16, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> bout to give it my 1st go...


/
Tips for you brother, I forgot the temp but 20 seconds is key and lower temperature like 290?? shit man i've had a few long ilsands tonihgt and a few dabs. I will get you the right info bro but I got people that have been doing this for weeks now and I don't want you to get low yields and shitty quality I will get back to u green u tha man dude. ( thecouchlock says hi  )


----------



## King Arthur (May 16, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Rosin is here to stay. Someone is going to figure out a commercially viable option and put bho out of business. A lot of pissed off people that bought $1,200+ cls systems. I love the stuff. Even press out contaminant piles from dry sift. I mean pure shit to pure gold. Gotta love that. Some bubble rosin next to some flower rosin. Flower on left.View attachment 3418379


You are so right brother, I amaving trouble typing right now btu I will get back to you about this, they both look tasty as fuck and im sure they hit 100x better without the contaminents


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2015)

yea let me know, im bout to watch a few videos n read few threads. whatup couchlock! stay lifted


----------



## Ventrue05 (May 17, 2015)

Just made this myself. Dry ice hash.


----------



## francy420 (May 18, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'd say fad till someone perfects it then maybe future but so many interesting things. Bubbleman in Jamaica they had a machine that vaped the buds and collected all the oils may be great if it retains the terpenes but it may taste like shit. I'm sure something will take over for BHO just what who knows? Would be nice to see what Rosin oil tests at though.


It is testing higher in thc content, and in the 15-20% terpene content. Pretty fucking good. And depending on press temp it is partially activated.


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Fad or Future?
> 
> First I saw people doing straight nugs, now I have my buddy doing kief and bubble hash for me. Shit is amazing what do you guys think?


Future. Rosin is super legit. It's a safe way the average Joe can make their own shatter at their house with out safety risks or hefty investments. On top of all of that I've had some that's pretty damn good. Fucking awesome IMO.


----------



## ODanksta (May 19, 2015)

Lol, dafuq? I just watched two hours of Rosin videos.. this isn't sensible for me tho...


----------



## Dan Kone (May 19, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Lol, dafuq? I just watched two hours of Rosin videos.. this isn't sensible for me tho...


http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=102857

85% cannabinoids. 7.218% terps by weight with a broad spectrum of terps. That holds up to the best of the best in any form of extract. 

Looks like a pain in the ass to me. I'm not going to go out and make some, but I can't argue with the results.


----------



## qwizoking (May 19, 2015)

Come on thats hardly the best of the best


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 19, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Lol, dafuq? I just watched two hours of Rosin videos.. this isn't sensible for me tho...





Dan Kone said:


> http://sclabs.com/sample-detail.html?id=102857
> 
> 85% cannabinoids. 7.218% terps by weight with a broad spectrum of terps. That holds up to the best of the best in any form of extract.
> 
> Looks like a pain in the ass to me. I'm not going to go out and make some, but I can't argue with the results.





its realy not a pain in the ass
with the rosin I can squish a bud and take a dab in under 2 minutes
this is much more sensible than having to vacuum solvent out of your oil just to make it safe enough to smoke

you two need to try it




this is from 1 gram of bubble hash ( .4g )


----------



## Yodaweed (May 19, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> its realy not a pain in the ass
> with the rosin I can squish a bud and take a dab in under 2 minutes
> this is much more sensible than having to vacuum solvent out of your oil just to make it safe enough to smoke
> 
> ...


How did you get it to form into that slab? When I do bubble it always comes out like a big puddle.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 19, 2015)

i gathered it all with a dabber and pressed it in between parchment


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 20, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> its realy not a pain in the ass
> with the rosin I can squish a bud and take a dab in under 2 minutes
> this is much more sensible than having to vacuum solvent out of your oil just to make it safe enough to smoke
> 
> ...


I think I'd rather have a gram of bubble, you know plenty of good shit is left in that .6 and it damn sure can't replace BHO. Like how you going to make it on large scale? Your going to be working all day with a pound of weed and a T-shirt press if not all week, lol. Also how would you go about trim? 

Unless someone makes a machine I don't see it being the future maybe for personal use but damn sure not commercial like BHO.


----------



## francy420 (May 20, 2015)

The only people who disclaim rosin have never even tried it. Or made it. I understand a lot of bho'ers are butt hurt but just wait, like I said until someone makes a commercially viable option. Until then it can't be beat for the average Joe to get a good clean dab. But for commercial production no it doesn't make sense yet.

I agree I would rather have the bubble though if it was good. And I don't advocate pressing high grade sift. To me that is killing the already Holy Grail.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 20, 2015)

yeah that was just for the haters
I don't plan on pressing anymore of it
that stuff was some 4* which leaves a residue on a nail

im sure that .6 had a little left inside, since I only pressed it twice.
But then again that extra .6 would probably have been left over on my nail if I would've dabbed it without pressing it
so that's fine with me

IMO with heat, pressure and quality being the only variables in making this, I think it is ridiculous for anyone to think that it cant be made for commercial production

Also who cares if it takes longer? Hell when I make Bho I freeze for 2 days prior to extracting, then purge for 24+ hours.
BHO is not exactly a quick method either


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I think I'd rather have a gram of bubble, you know plenty of good shit is left in that .6 and it damn sure can't replace BHO. Like how you going to make it on large scale? Your going to be working all day with a pound of weed and a T-shirt press if not all week, lol. Also how would you go about trim?
> 
> Unless someone makes a machine I don't see it being the future maybe for personal use but damn sure not commercial like BHO.


T-shirt press will make larger quanities of it, they are starting to sell it at dispensaries around here in Colorado, Altitude Organic Medicine has it now and calls it SHO (Solventless Hash Oil) they took their top shelf bubble wax and pressed it with a hot t-shirt press they told me from 50 grams of bubble they got 20 grams of rosin. So imo they can increase yield by quite a bit but that was their first run.


----------



## francy420 (May 20, 2015)

Yeah I love how everyone is like it takes too long, but takes them 3-4 days total from start to finish doing bho. Yes I know it doesn't take all your time in that 4 days, but come on.


----------



## francy420 (May 20, 2015)

Just wait in the future there will be a machine that you literally put the whole harvested plant in one end. stalk and all, and out the other comes rosin, dry sift, and edible grade oil. You just select what you want. The machine does the rest. It's the MJ Harvester. Kind of like a combine harvester. And they thought we would have flying cars by now.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2015)

i was skeptical till i did my 1st press. the flav was so good i catch my self daydreaming bout pressing just a few more dabs....dreamy! im about to make a 25micron screen teabag cause the sift makes a mess when pressed.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> its realy not a pain in the ass
> with the rosin I can squish a bud and take a dab in under 2 minutes
> this is much more sensible than having to vacuum solvent out of your oil just to make it safe enough to smoke
> 
> ...


do you have a special temp you press at? looks like a nice amount came out of that bud.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 20, 2015)

that was at 300, which is the lowest temp on my flat iron


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2015)

ok iv been doing too hot like 330.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

I know someone that's got a great tech on making nice amount of Rosin. They're making slabs of it and I mean slabs. He said it's a fractional process like dry sift but he didn't go into much detail. I just asked him about how he does it so when he lets me know I'll come back here and let everybody know


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 20, 2015)

Why did I almost buy a flatiron today. I mean my wife has hers, but I'm not trying to hear it if i fuck it up. 

Traffic though basically stopped me. You guys have to apply hard pressure ?


----------



## francy420 (May 20, 2015)

I stand on my flat iron. I only weight like 140 though.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 20, 2015)

francy420 said:


> I stand on my flat iron. I only weight like 140 though.


Nice ! Lol good thing I didn't use my wife's prized possession.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2015)

i use alot of pressure


----------



## greenghost420 (May 20, 2015)

my 1st reported post...


----------



## caherbgrower (May 20, 2015)

I'm running some right now. Just finished the dry sift and now warming up the flat iron. I heard from bubbleman to put the sift in a pressing screen 25 micron and put parchment around that. When you press the oil comes through and any plant material stays in the screen.


----------



## francy420 (May 21, 2015)

I don't know why people press dry sift unless it is incredibly dirty sift. However the contaminant piles from dry sifting make great rosin. And yes use a 25u blotting screen. Then clean screen with ethanol/everclear and save. Once you get a good amount freeze, filter, evap and enjoy some nice winterized rosin. Stuff is amazing. Partially activated so it is super sedative.


----------



## Greengenes707 (May 24, 2015)

Foundation extracts is rocking a pneumatic press and tea bags for kief and sift. He's got it down, and seems like he's producing a good bit. 

https://instagram.com/foundation_extracts/


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2015)

Greengenes707 said:


> Foundation extracts is rocking a pneumatic press and tea bags for kief and sift. He's got it down, and seems like he's producing a good bit.
> 
> https://instagram.com/foundation_extracts/


epic shit


----------



## francy420 (May 25, 2015)

Yeah that is sweet. I saw a video from the Emerald cup yesterday. Dec. 2014 Dude was talking about using a "vulcenator" which is used in the rubber industry. Looks sweet. Basically a heat controlled hash press.


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 26, 2015)

yeah I like foundations set up
im pretty sure he also uses a lot less heat then we do with a flat iron
he must be the reason why those tea bags are sold out


----------



## WarMachine (May 26, 2015)

For sure more pressure means less extra heat needed. Pressure alone causes heat so in theory you could get to a point where no extra heat might be needed. 


A little off subject, but wondering what people think about this.. do you think the rosin tech would be a way to flash purge bho..? Your applying a much higher heat than needed (depending how low your iron goes), heat applied on BOTH sides of the concentrate, and your literally squeezing the bitch. No way your squeezing the bho to trap in. Obviously you wouldn't press for long, second maybe two. Thoughts?


----------



## WarMachine (May 26, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> yeah I like foundations set up
> im pretty sure he also uses a lot less heat then we do with a flat iron
> he must be the reason why those tea bags are sold out


Those tea bags are cool but honestly you can get like 3 yards of 25u, 90u, etc of silk screen and make alottttt of tea bags lol


----------



## francy420 (May 26, 2015)

I saw a post on another thread the guy tried pressing wax. He said it came out shatter and left what looked like waxes behind. He never posted a pic though?


----------



## Greengenes707 (May 26, 2015)

I believe foundation made the first teabags.

Exactly about the heat and pressure. Could not need any heat possible. Foundation is using 150f and 2500lbs of pressure if I remember.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2015)

been pressing bubble. def great for dewaxing it.


----------



## WarMachine (May 26, 2015)

francy420 said:


> I saw a post on another thread the guy tried pressing wax. He said it came out shatter and left what looked like waxes behind. He never posted a pic though?


I'll try tomorrow with a piece of oil I have left over. See what happens!! I have a feeling it'll turn into sap quickly lol.


----------



## francy420 (May 26, 2015)

Yeah I don't see how it is possible for it to leave the waxes behind.


----------



## WarMachine (May 26, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Yeah I don't see how it is possible for it to leave the waxes behind.


I agree, we usually try to get the concentrate very very cold to remove, I don't see how heat would do so lol


----------



## hyroot (May 26, 2015)

with a 25µ screen it leaves behind the lipids and waxes on one side of the screen and the oil goes onto the parchment. With actual tea bags or 90µ pr higher tea bags. More waxes and lipids may get through.

with flower press. Its all there


lower temps will produce shatter. Higher temps produce a more sappy product. Like whipped bho


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

anyone know what kind of press he is using?


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> anyone know what kind of press he is using?


its a pneumatic press from Ape. I dont know if its been released yet. D nail is releasing a rosin press that uses silicon carbide plates in a few months. For around $300


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

I might have to give this a try, get some bags a tumbler and start off with a hydraulic press.


----------



## ganjapharma (May 27, 2015)

Seen this done with Kief, but here it is with FLOWER (and old dry flower at that)

Oil Slick pads, by far my Fav for collection (also dampens heat a bit)
Have used Parchment (tears)
and PTFE Oil Slick Sheets (ran out...cant get em locally)

heres the basics:

Dry herb, pressed into a ball
 

pressed into bubble bag pressing screeen

Squished with 300F hair Straightener

First Press

Second Press

Third Press

DAB-a-DAB-o SQUISH

very little residue on the nail


----------



## ganjapharma (May 27, 2015)

some other impressions:

I have used the Teabags from APE. My Main concerns are 
1) micron size...they claim 90u but i have some 90u that looks much smaller. Also...I like the 25u screen, think it cleans it up better especially with KIEF
2) Environmental issues. I aint a hippie, but so far I have tossed around 50 teabags made of nylon into the landfill. I can see tens of thousands of these getting tossed every across the country. Gotta find something more re-usable

Bubble bag screens aint made of sunshine and pansies, so i have been trying to use every last spot on the one I have. after a dozen presses...have noticed tearing and got a plastic fiber in one o my dabs. not ok.

Oil Slick DUO pads, dont like being folded and squished (like i did in my pics) using TWO OIL SLICKS (they come 2 duos in a pack) is the secret to keeping them from cracking under repeated folding/squeezing.


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

where would one find the screens them selves, no the nylon one, just like a big sheet?


----------



## Yodaweed (May 27, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> where would one find the screens them selves, no the nylon one, just like a big sheet?


Grow warehouse said they could order a roll of it check with them I need some rolls too been using a cut out blotting screen from my bubble bags and turned it into a teabag.


----------



## barcow (May 27, 2015)

Just tried with 50 micron screen and some dry sift. Used a hair straighter and a laser temperature gun to check before pressing. First picture the top is pressed at 150-100f. The bottom is 200-250f press. 2nd pic starting material.
Also to add brand screen was vape tool stainless steel 7 inch.


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Grow warehouse said they could order a roll of it check with them I need some rolls too been using a cut out blotting screen from my bubble bags and turned it into a teabag.


they will order just called and asked... So.... what micron yall thinking?

90 73 25????? 

also plan on using a set of old bags to make tea bags and see what micron to use, I just dont know what micron corresponds to what color


----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2015)

25 works great for me. cut up a pressing screen and works beauty.


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

cut up a pressing screen?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> cut up a pressing screen?


yup, those orange pressing screens that come with the bubble bags. been pressing lil balls of bubble into nice waxless dabs. to stop the lil strings, singe the sides with ur torch


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2015)

when aqualab was sold out of tea bags I came across a manufacture. It turns out they make the screens for everyone and even the drysift screens. I already ordered some screens to check out and try. But I plan on selling screens / tea bags and dry sift screens at whole sale. I'll make a profit. But a very small profit. I have to ordwr a 1000 units to be able to do that. I'm gonna test everything before I make a large order though. Give me a month and I should be stocked up.ill have a website up ro order from by then too.


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

The way I have it played out in my head is....
use the 220 for dry ice hash and use that in the tea bags to make the rosin.
I am getting this 6 ton hydraulic press and steel plates that resemble the ones from aqua labs.

and make the tea bags out of 25u


----------



## Guzias1 (May 27, 2015)

it's kind of ridiculously cool.

how high is this stuff testing with labs? Any results? Jw.


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

do not go to the location off galley they are fucking dicks


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> The way I have it played out in my head is....
> use the 220 for dry ice hash and use that in the tea bags to make the rosin.
> I am getting this 6 ton hydraulic press and steel plates that resemble the ones from aqua labs.
> 
> and make the tea bags out of 25u


you can do dry sift too. You already do that anyway right?

I've made rosin with 25µ ima try different microns see what's best. Cuban grower uses regular tea bags (iced tea ) off amazon and gets great yields. The owner of build a soil uses coffee filters. Tony Vezura and bubbleman both use oil slick sheets instead of parchment for.heat dispersion and better yields and less sticking. They both use the orange blotting screen. I'm not sure of they still use the 25µ


----------



## WarMachine (May 27, 2015)

How much are you guys pressing at a time when it's hash? I'm gonna go to the store soon and get 3 grams of hash for $25. I think I might try the normal ice tea bags like Cuban grower. The 25u pressing screen works but I think with the tea bag I can make it more tight.


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2015)

h


WarMachine said:


> How much are you guys pressing at a time when it's hash? I'm gonna go to the store soon and get 3 grams of hash for $25. I think I might try the normal ice tea bags like Cuban grower. The 25u pressing screen works but I think with the tea bag I can make it more tight.



less is more. I press 0.3 -0.5. With the 25µ screen. With the tea bags you can do more. I've been using a 1 inch flat iron.but I just bought a 2 inch flat iron. I'll be making bubble this weekend. After drying and a little cure I'll make some rosin with various screens


----------



## WarMachine (May 27, 2015)

Oh wow then i have been maybe pressing to little? I have been doing like .1-.2. When I get the grams this week, I'll try doing ~.3 with the 25u and maybe the rest of the .7 with a ice teabag. Unless you suggest doing a certain number with the ice teabags?

I too have a 2" hair iron, the lowest setting on mine is 300f.


----------



## Twitch (May 27, 2015)

I ma going to attempt to duplicate what foundations has done. and i belive they are putting 5 to 10 grams or dry sift.


----------



## francy420 (May 27, 2015)

Testing on the rosin so far is pretty damn good. Don't quote me but I think someone on hash church said theirs tested at like 80%+ thc and 15-20% terpenes. They had really high terpene numbers. It was def right up there with good bho.


----------



## barcow (May 27, 2015)

Less seems to work better press about .2-.3 dry sift. Also 120f seems to be perfect to get shatter. Anything above starts to goo. Also rosin started degrading from gold to brown in a day lol.


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2015)

barcow said:


> Less seems to work better press about .2-.3 dry sift. Also 120f seems to be perfect to get shatter. Anything above starts to goo. Also rosin started degrading from gold to brown in a day lol.



you gotta store it like microplaned bubble.. Cold below 55° and low humidity.


----------



## WarMachine (May 28, 2015)

barcow said:


> Less seems to work better press about .2-.3 dry sift. Also 120f seems to be perfect to get shatter. Anything above starts to goo. Also rosin started degrading from gold to brown in a day lol.


Damn that's a low setting.. What kind of hair iron do you have..?


----------



## barcow (May 28, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Damn that's a low setting.. What kind of hair iron do you have..?


Crappy Remington hair straighter $20 and a $25 ryobi laser temperature gun from home depot to check before pressing. I turn on the straighter for 3 seconds then turn it off and wait for it to cool down. Check the temp and press around 120-100. When nothing comes out repeat at higher temps to get lower quality oil. Using 50 but want to try 90 for pressing sift.


----------



## barcow (May 28, 2015)

Need to try 25 to make comparison. The rosin tastes exactly the same as the dry sift in a bowl which is crazy. Wish I tried with better material. This is done random sugar leave shake so it doesn't taste too clean. Anyone else experience dry throat? I seem to get it if the oil is darker brown. The first couple presses at 100f are amazing shatter(1-2 dabs). Almost won't stick to dab tool and does not leave a dry aftertaste. After that its browner and have been able to press it 7-8 times. Also to increase yield I rub it along the straighter as I'm pushing on it. Also when you fold the paper to the metal screen don't let the fold touch and you will notice the oil will drip down to the fold giving more room for yield. Noticed when the crease touched he oil would soak back into the hash. 

My experience is higher temp give bigger yield quicker but quality is much lower and I don't get as stoned, flavor is lost, and my throat gets dry. Picture below of .8 lower quality at 120-160f. Acts like shatter. Hope this explanation helps.


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2015)

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/ape-2-ton-press-and-mould-station.html


http://www.agriculturalpollenextractor.com/products.html


----------



## Yodaweed (May 28, 2015)

hyroot said:


> http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/ape-2-ton-press-and-mould-station.html
> 
> 
> http://www.agriculturalpollenextractor.com/products.html


Are those for pressing bubble or making rosin? I was under the impression those work too slowly to press out rosin since it works like a car jack.


----------



## barcow (May 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Are those for pressing bubble or making rosin? I was under the impression those work too slowly to press out rosin since it works like a car jack.


Trying to find info online. The website says you can put the press in the oven up to 300 degrees. No idea how the process works though. Would be curious to see a video of it in action. 

Did find APE tech prototype with a air pump. Not for sale though. 

https://m.reddit.com/r/CannabisExtracts/comments/30oh5f/prototype_of_the_rosin_press_im_helping_design/


----------



## Yodaweed (May 28, 2015)

barcow said:


> Trying to find info online. The website says you can put the press in the oven up to 300 degrees. No idea how the process works though. Would be curious to see a video of it in action.
> 
> Did find APE tech prototype with a air pump. Not for sale though.
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/CannabisExtracts/comments/30oh5f/prototype_of_the_rosin_press_im_helping_design/


How do I get that, I saw that guy extracting on instagram and wow it is impressive how much he gets.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

time to make plans to build a pneumatic press


----------



## Twitch (May 28, 2015)

you can pick one up for 600 to 5000


----------



## barcow (May 28, 2015)

Just made cheap home press to work with 2 pieces of metal and a 600 pound c clamp. Use the hair straighter to heat up the metal. Works great. Able to squeeze out oil from sift that I thought was spent.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> you can pick one up for 600 to 5000


seems like you could buy the parts n piece it together for cheaper


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Are those for pressing bubble or making rosin? I was under the impression those work too slowly to press out rosin since it works like a car jack.



those are for rosin. I wouldn't use them for pressing hash. I'd wait for what d nail is releasing in a few months. 


Screens were supposed to be delivered today. I missed it. They always leave it at the door. Now I have to wait til tomorrow to pick it up at the post office.


----------



## WarMachine (May 28, 2015)

Here is the 3 grams I picked up to try with the tea bag tech, think maybe I'll try with a 110u silk screen as well. See what happens I suppose!


----------



## Twitch (May 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> seems like you could buy the parts n piece it together for cheaper


you can do that with almost anything in the world look at ikea, but.... I dont mind spending extra money for the r&d that was put into a product and the warranty that comes with most of the is 1 to 3 years.


----------



## WarMachine (May 28, 2015)

So I did 1 gram and I got back .3, 30% yield with very nice flavor. It is a little dark color but I personally don't care. I did press for about 5-7 seconds, 2-3 presses. 300f was the temp and I used a 25u screen. Debating on using a tea bag next for the next gram, or using a 110u silk screen.


----------



## Twitch (May 29, 2015)

what temps is everyone running?


----------



## hyroot (May 29, 2015)

300° for flower and 230° for hash / dry sift.


----------



## Twitch (May 29, 2015)

got my press made some plates out of steel and made a little pouch out of 90 silk screen


----------



## Yodaweed (May 29, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> got my press made some plates out of steel and made a little pouch out of 90 silk screenView attachment 3429496 View attachment 3429497


Lookin good, hows the extraction come out? Good yield? What temps you using to preheat those plates to? The lower the temp and more pressure the more pure the extraction I heard if you have enough pressure you don't even need heat.


----------



## WarMachine (May 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> 300° for flower and 230° for hash / dry sift.


Do you do the cool down tech with the hair straightener as well to get 230f? Or does yours go that low electronically.


----------



## hyroot (May 29, 2015)

all the straighteners have ceramic plates. I've wondered how steel plates would do... when those sic plates come out ..... I haven't seen a steel nail either. Steel doesn't tarnish like silver does. I wonder why no ones made them. Steel is cheaper $$$ than titanium too.


----------



## qwizoking (May 29, 2015)

Cause ti is the shit thats why
Steel-no es bueno


----------



## XRE (May 29, 2015)

hyroot said:


> all the straighteners have ceramic plates. I've wondered how steel plates would do... when those sic plates come out ..... I haven't seen a steel nail either. Steel doesn't tarnish like silver does. I wonder why no ones made them. Steel is cheaper $$$ than titanium too.


What straighteners have ceramic plates? I've been collecting them for awhile now to steal the plates and heating elements, and every single one (from cheap ones to high end ones with screens) all have (what appear to be extruded) aluminum plates.

Aluminum is better at evenly spreading the heat around which is probably why it's used over steel. And as the previous poster mentioned steel would be horrible for a nail. Although I do find it interesting that people don't seem to mind the vape pens which use Kanthal wire, being made mostly of iron.


----------



## hyroot (May 29, 2015)

XRE said:


> What straighteners have ceramic plates? I've been collecting them for awhile now to steal the plates and heating elements, and every single one (from cheap ones to high end ones with screens) all have (what appear to be extruded) aluminum plates.
> 
> Aluminum is better at evenly spreading the heat around which is probably why it's used over steel. And as the previous poster mentioned steel would be horrible for a nail. Although I do find it interesting that people don't seem to mind the vape pens which use Kanthal wire, being made mostly of iron.



all the Remington ones have either ceramic or ceramic pearl infused plates Your straighteners must be very old.


----------



## Twitch (May 30, 2015)

so I broke the press... not sure how but thank god for HF it was missing parts and they still took it back.. I wanted to keep the plates

I consistently go .3 off of 1 gram of dry sift. what about yall?


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> so I broke the press... not sure how but thank god for HF it was missing parts and they still took it back.. I wanted to keep the plates
> 
> I consistently go .3 off of 1 gram of dry sift. what about yall?



I usually get a 50% return from sift.got 80% one time with 9lb hammer flowers to sift.

did you cure your material for a while. I found the longer the cure the better the yield. Even with flower rosin.


----------



## Twitch (May 30, 2015)

well it was 7 grams of sift off of 27.8 grams of flower


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> well it was 7 grams of sift off of 27.8 grams of flower



that's a good yield for sift. That's almost 30% return .

I usually get 20%. Then 50% of that becomes rosin.


----------



## Twitch (May 30, 2015)

so you generally get 50% on your sift. one press or 2 or 3


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> so you generally get 50% on your sift. one press or 2 or 3



yeah 2 presses. Some times 3. I only get something on the 3rd press half the time.

as soon as my bubble finishes drying I will try pressing with a 90µ screen. See if that increases yield or change in quality. Everyone that uses regular tea bags (iced tea) gets an 80% return almost every time.


----------



## Twitch (May 30, 2015)

ice tea... like the stuff I drink? or the tea bags from Aqua labs


----------



## Twitch (May 30, 2015)

I wasn't able to run it all the press broke


----------



## WarMachine (May 30, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> ice tea... like the stuff I drink? or the tea bags from Aqua labs


I believe he said just normal tea bags, like Lipton. I wanna try that method as well. Maybe I'll try the 110u silk screen.


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> ice tea... like the stuff I drink? or the tea bags from Aqua labs



like the tea you drink.


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

iced tea bags

http://instagram.com/p/2SH6PCsACF/


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

watch hash church too. They always discuss and show different methods on there


----------



## Yodaweed (May 30, 2015)

Teabag tech is where its at I cut my blotting screen up from my bubble bags and sewed it together so I got a 25micron teabag that I press with my Remington hair straightener(it has aluminum plates hyroot ) I saw some people use a hot t-shirt press or a pneumonic press I been looking into purchasing a good press but with no youtube videos of anyone ever using a hydraulic press I have been hesitant to make a purchase.


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Teabag tech is where its at I cut my blotting screen up from my bubble bags and sewed it together so I got a 25micron teabag that I press with my Remington hair straightener(it has aluminum plates hyroot ) I saw some people use a hot t-shirt press or a pneumonic press I been looking into purchasing a good press but with no youtube videos of anyone ever using a hydraulic press I have been hesitant to make a purchase.



make sure ro use either nylon or kevlar thread.

nylon - 485°
kevlar - 800°

my Remington has ceramic plates. Its practically brand new...

ceramic can be polished to look almost like aluminum. But aluminum would burn hair. They don't make them with straight aluminum. If they use aluminum. They coat them with ceramic. The coated ones are lower quality. They crack and break.

aluminum has a lower melting point too.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> make sure ro use either nylon or kevlar thread.
> 
> nylon - 485°
> kevlar - 800°
> ...


You are actually right, its a polished ceramic that looks silver here's the description off remingtons website

No blow-dryer needed to create long lasting shiny results in less time guaranteed! These unique vents and channels allow this flat iron to be used on wet or dry hair. The channels extract moisture from damp hair and allow the steam to escape through the vents, drying hair and sealing the cuticle at the same time.

Unique steam vents; for use on wet or dry hair.
2” wide ceramic & tourmaline plates; high, even heat and less frizz.
Dual ceramic heaters; high heat for maximum styling power.
Ultra-smooth ceramic and tourmaline plates for even heat distribution and a healthy shine.
30 heat settings; for all hair types.
30 second heat up time; ready when you are!
Automatic safety shut-off; turns the unit off after one hour.
Digital LCD display.
Audible ready indicator; lets you know when your straightener is ready.
2 year warranty.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 30, 2015)

im gonna have to try some teabags out


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

my post office is screwy. The silk screen came today


----------



## WarMachine (May 30, 2015)

I agree, I think I might try it with a gram of hash tomorrow.I believe it should yield more than a 25 micron screen. Only one way to find out. Now it's more so do I do the whole gram at once now? Or keep doing .3 at a time..


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

not sure. I'd go with 0.3. We already know it produces better yield doing less with flowers and the 25µ screen. If you have a bunch to play with then you can experiment.


----------



## WarMachine (May 30, 2015)

Deff don't have that much to experiment with lol. I'll do .3 at a time. Maybe I'll do the gram that way tomorrow. Then I'll do use a 110u silk screen on the next gram. Unless I like the yield enough on the tea bag to call it a day lol. I pressed out a gram of flowers yesterday and yielded a .2, so 20% yield. The color and flavor though, pretty damn incredible. I think the flavor/high of the flowers is better than the hash. Keep in mind I'm sure if I had used great hash it would of been the opposite lol. Even the color on the flowers was beautiful, looked almost clear.


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2015)

I just pressed 2 0.3 buds and got this


----------



## Daggy (May 31, 2015)

Some rosins my girl made from me B grade hash. 
@ELDaggy @Ms.miamimelts


----------



## WarMachine (May 31, 2015)

What temp/press time/micron screen did you use @Daggy ? shit looks very pretty... must be good b grade lol


----------



## hyroot (May 31, 2015)

Daggy said:


> Some rosins my girl made from me B grade hash.
> @ELDaggy @Ms.miamimelts



Thats gangster


----------



## Daggy (May 31, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> What temp/press time/micron screen did you use @Daggy ? shit looks very pretty... must be good b grade lol


Made by my lady.
She uses a cut up 25 micron screen and the cheapest hair iron Walmart has (Revlon). Ive been wanting to get a better one.
She sets it about half way and pushes down with all her weight for like 6 secs.
Have parchment foldouts ready for multiple presses.
Yes the B grade is good. Anything 4 star and under.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## WarMachine (Jun 1, 2015)

so I did the tea bags tech today, didn't get to finish doing the whole gram because I ran out of tea bags at work. Overall though I think I like it more than the 25u screen. It's cheaper because you can get 3-4 different screen use per tea bag. After you can throw the bag into a jar of everclear and let soak clean. It is hard to remove the hash after compared to a 25u screen. Can't tell if yield is more yet but so far it looks like it might. Hope to finish the rest soon!


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 1, 2015)

Forgot to upload the pics using tea bag tech.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 1, 2015)

good work everybody. You all made some dank rosin.

now I wanna get tea bags and compare to the 90µ. I'm microplaning some more bubble today. So in a few days or so I'll be pressing some into rosin.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome can't wait to hear your results @hyroot , I too wonder how the two compare to each other.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

I just made this rosin from 0.4 Of 9lb hammer flower. Its 4 good dabs. I didn't weigh it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

im not gonna be able to press shit til my next harvest in july, but ill be trying out those teabags vs the 25micron. cant wait, ill be feening til then!


----------



## barcow (Jun 2, 2015)

just picked up some 25u micron mesh screens from bhogart. Used the same pressed dry sift. Ending up with a much lower yield than the 50u micron steel screens but the flavor is alot better. Anyone else have a problem of the oil soaking onto the mesh before it can go on the parchment?


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 2, 2015)

barcow said:


> just picked up some 25u micron mesh screens from bhogart. Used the same pressed dry sift. Ending up with a much lower yield than the 50u micron steel screens but the flavor is alot better. Anyone else have a problem of the oil soaking onto the mesh before it can go on the parchment?


Unfortunately that's a problem we are all facing. I wonder why the flavor was much better, think it might have to do with using a stainless steel screen? 

Most people soak the screen after with etoh or iso and make oil with the remains.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jun 2, 2015)

anybody having a hard time finding empty tea bags? I couldn't find anything at my local grocery store.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> anybody having a hard time finding empty tea bags? I couldn't find anything at my local grocery store.



amazon or like a home store. Macy's home store, Bloomingdales home store etc....

in the grocery store they're usually right by the boxes of tea or with the cooking ware..


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 2, 2015)

I couldn't find any at the grocery store, I ended up going to like a herbal shop that sells organic crap. They are pretty pricey here so I think imma just order them online.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jun 2, 2015)

damn I didn't check the cookware section, thanks guys


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> damn I didn't check the cookware section, thanks guys



I learned that one after searching the store forever looking for cheese cloth one time.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I'll re-try Safeway then!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> I think I'll re-try Safeway then!



we haven't had a Safeway here in like 25 years. Even though they own most of the grocery stores out here.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jun 2, 2015)

I just ordered these just in case
http://www.amazon.com/100pcs-Disposable-Filter-Bags-Loose/dp/B00HW1C7VK/ref=pd_cart_vw_2_2_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=1ZAHT2D11ZVSCZZYBA5J


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> we haven't had a Safeway here in like 25 years. Even though they own most of the grocery stores out here.


Dude where in Cali are you..? What do you have instead? Lucky? Nob Hill? Ralph?


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Dude where in Cali are you..? What do you have instead? Lucky? Nob Hill? Ralph?



cali... Ralphs, albertson, pavillions, vons, stater bros. then the gourmet stores like trader joes, sprouts, jensens, gelsons.

Never heard of nob hill. No kroger here either. But kroger owns albertsons I think. I see kroger brand products there.


Albertsons bought out Lucky's like 12 years ago


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> cali... Ralphs, albertson, pavillions, vons, stater bros. then the gourmet stores like trader joes, sprouts, jensens, gelsons.
> 
> Never heard of nob hill. No kroger here either. But kroger owns albertsons I think. I see kroger brand products there.
> 
> ...


It's not like I'm gonna hunt you down in Cali lol.. But for sure Cali. I think Nob hill for me is Ralphs for you. See with us, Lucky got bought out by Albertsons late 90's. Then they got re-bought out like is 2005 where they wen't back to being called Luckys. We too have trader joes and Sprouts (which is pretty damn legit).


----------



## hyroot (Jun 2, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> It's not like I'm gonna hunt you down in Cali lol.. But for sure Cali. I think Nob hill for me is Ralphs for you. See with us, Lucky got bought out by Albertsons late 90's. Then they got re-bought out like is 2005 where they wen't back to being called Luckys. We too have trader joes and Sprouts (which is pretty damn legit).


I thought you said where are you, Cali?. I misread that. I'm in SoCal in the Coachella valley. Its hot as shit out here..



theres a few trolls on here that would probably try and find me. They can't stop posting about me. Trying to instigate b.s.


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> cali... Ralphs, albertson, pavillions, vons, stater bros. then the gourmet stores like trader joes, sprouts, jensens, gelsons.
> 
> Never heard of nob hill. No kroger here either. But kroger owns albertsons I think. I see kroger brand products there.
> 
> ...


Albertson's just got bought out by Haggen. And those guys are super expensive for everything.


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> I just ordered these just in case
> http://www.amazon.com/100pcs-Disposable-Filter-Bags-Loose/dp/B00HW1C7VK/ref=pd_cart_vw_2_2_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=1ZAHT2D11ZVSCZZYBA5J


Thanks for this link. I am going to be buying an iron and those in the next week or so. I have a ton of hash that isn't full melt and would love to turn it into a shatter consistency.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I thought you said where are you, Cali?. I misread that. I'm in SoCal in the Coachella valley. Its hot as shit out here..
> 
> View attachment 3432678
> 
> theres a few trolls on here that would probably try and find me. They can't stop posting about me. Trying to instigate b.s.


I am, it's even in my profile. I am in NorCal. San Jose. Dude it's hot here too but damnnnn not that hot! We hitting about ~80f here. 

There probably are trolls like that, but me personally that's not me and anybody who saw me post for the last 2-3 years would know. Hell I lent a member on here almost $2k to help with his needs lol. Takes to long to hate on people, it's just easier to get a long with people.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 3, 2015)

So I finshed doing the tea bag tech, this time what I did was cut up the tea bag into sheets. Put the hash in the middle,twist, and make a little parachut bomb. Worked a lot better than how I did it the first time


----------



## yktind (Jun 4, 2015)

Do you guys recommend getting a heat laser thing? Or just plug in the iron let it get hot on the low setting and use that?

This is the one I was looking at getting:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H345N2G/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2AV3GKKDNETX9


----------



## barcow (Jun 4, 2015)

I got a heat laser gun. It works up to a point. I seem to have to shoot the laser at the hair straightener on the corner edge to get a accurate reading...otherwise it reads 95-104f when its really 300f. Also if you check it on a reflective surface you won't get a reading which happened to me when I bought 2 pieces of shiny metal and kept reading 80f when I checked it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## XRE (Jun 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> all the Remington ones have either ceramic or ceramic pearl infused plates Your straighteners must be very old.


I'm not sure if I'm living in a parallel universe or something, but I've purchased several brand new and none have ceramic plates. I do have a remington, S800i, it is older though but it does have aluminum plates. One of the new 1" models SAID it was ceramic, but the plates are simply aluminum with a coating like the others.

Have you actually taken them apart to confirm the entire plate assembly is solid ceramic? I can find plenty of pictures of aluminum plates with coatings but I can't find any pictures of solid ceramic plates. Looking around for replacement parts and they are all just the standard aluminum plate with imbedded heating element like all the irons I have.

With the amount of pressure we are putting on these things I'm wondering how ceramic isn't cracking and shattering? Even the aluminum plates I'm using are showing signs of warping and crushing and that's just with body-weight, A ceramic heating element is different than a ceramic plate too, as you an have a ceramic heating element inside of an aluminum plate.

I'm not saying they don't exist but I've yet to see one, in person or online, do you have any pictures that show the solid ceramic plate? Like I said before I've been looking around for ceramic plates for awhile with zero luck so if you can point me in the right direction I'd be a happy camper! I had just assumed the "ceramic plate" was marketing speak for "ceramic coating" since that's the only thing I've been able to find.

For example:

http://www.amazon.com/Allure-Tech-100-Solid-Ceramic/dp/B00CRKIHKG

Listed as "solid ceramic flat iron" then the discription states:

"100% ceramic plated"


----------



## hyroot (Jun 4, 2015)

XRE said:


> I'm not sure if I'm living in a parallel universe or something, but I've purchased several brand new and none have ceramic plates. I do have a remington, S800i, it is older though but it does have aluminum plates. One of the new 1" models SAID it was ceramic, but the plates are simply aluminum with a coating like the others.
> 
> Have you actually taken them apart to confirm the entire plate assembly is solid ceramic? I can find plenty of pictures of aluminum plates with coatings but I can't find any pictures of solid ceramic plates. Looking around for replacement parts and they are all just the standard aluminum plate with imbedded heating element like all the irons I have.
> 
> ...




They're everywhere. Ceramic can be polished and sanded to look like aluminum , a brushed or dull metal looking finish. My Remington has ceramic plates. I got it at walmart. On the packaging it will say either ceramic plates, ceramic coated plates or pearl infused ceramic plates.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2015)

I pressed 1 gram with a 25u and 4 grams with 90u. I got almost double off the 90u compared to the 25u. I pressed just the lower grade from 25u, 160u, 190u. Using the 25u screen the rosin was more sappy. Using 90u, it was more shatte . Oh and those slick sheets suck for rosin. I lost probably 0.3 to rosin I couldn't get up.

Anyway 5 grams total pressed. Got 3 grams of rosin



My bubble came out so good I didn't want to press bubble from the other screens.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 5, 2015)

Interesting results @hyroot what temp n press time did you use? The picture shown is the 25u and 90u screen rosin combined? 

It's funny you mention how the screen size made a slight consistency change. When I used the 25u with hash I got more of a sappy product compared to use a tea bag where it was more shattery n actually a slight light color change. 

Why did the slick sheets suck? Just wondering, never used them always used parchment. But I thought people like the slick sheets.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Interesting results @hyroot what temp n press time did you use? The picture shown is the 25u and 90u screen rosin combined?
> 
> It's funny you mention how the screen size made a slight consistency change. When I used the 25u with hash I got more of a sappy product compared to use a tea bag where it was more shattery n actually a slight light color change.
> 
> Why did the slick sheets suck? Just wondering, never used them always used parchment. But I thought people like the slick sheets.



Temp about 250.

The rosin wouldn't come off the slick sheet completely whether I put in the freezer or let it sit or put it up to the a/c vent.

The 90u screen definitely did better all around than the 25 u. With the 90u I was getting 4-5 presses per 0.4

I just folded the screen over. Didn't make a tea bag. Didn't twist it up or anything. I did roll the hash into a ball before pressing though.

Yes it's both combined.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 5, 2015)

Good to know. Deff won't be getting slick pads now. I think now I am gonna try using my 110 silk screen. I have like 3 yards of it so what's a few inches lol.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 8, 2015)

Rare Dankness Lee Roy and Breeders Boutique Fireballs are by far my best producers so far. With the Lee Roy producing some really nice shatter consistency rosin. I've had a few strains that won't squish for shit and produce literally nothing lol. Lots of flat buds around here 

I love this Rosin shit, I'm pressing 1/4 dried buds off the rack and getting to sample. Great stuff.

I use the Remington Wet2Straight at 15 setting. No idea the actual temperature but 15 seems to be the spot, anything higher seems to be real oily and lower doesn't seem to produce as much. 15 gives me a nice easy to recover consistency good flavour and the best return.

Man the dials on these things fuckin suck, I had to duct tape it so I don't move the dial while squeezing.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jun 8, 2015)

some bubble I pressed, with a homemade 90 micron teabag


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 8, 2015)

So I am brand new to the site, sadly I watched from afar reading your awesome posts and experiences. Now my experience with Rosin is small and pathetic at best but it was a new opening for the bud I had kept away. I don't smoke as often as I should...After reading about these hair straighteners, I asked The girlfriend politely about using hers and got turned down so I decided to take the road less traveled and find just a regular clothes iron. Sure enough It worked to a point; got those golden amber globs out of a few nugs that I did varied testing based on appearance and overall quality of weed. Mind you none of the stuff I used was bad at all but what I believe my known mistake was the fact that no metal was on the flip side of the wax paper, just a cardboard box to keep my laminate table from melting. 

I plan on trying again and revamping but I wanted to post that I did try something different than the hair straighteners because I have heard that they break and the little travel iron I bought at goodwill for $6 was a shrewd buy since the surface area is indeed larger. It didn't give me more or less yield but more of a better working tool albeit safer one since the oven mitt doesn't come into play. To each their own but I find it awesome that I can take these golden nectar globs and use them directly on my vape pen without the need to purge.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 9, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Rare Dankness Lee Roy and Breeders Boutique Fireballs are by far my best producers so far. With the Lee Roy producing some really nice shatter consistency rosin. I've had a few strains that won't squish for shit and produce literally nothing lol. Lots of flat buds around here
> 
> I love this Rosin shit, I'm pressing 1/4 dried buds off the rack and getting to sample. Great stuff.
> 
> ...



I have fireballs going now about 3 weeks into flower. I can't wait to try that. I haven't even smoked it before. Actually I think some guy had a bowl one time when we were hanging out.


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 9, 2015)

I have 2 plants that are good but have bad genetic traits. Rough estimate 3 ounces a piece. I want to use all of it to turn into rosin shatter wax something I have no clue or idea on what's needed or anything. can anyone link a good how to thread or what not to get me in the right direction in how to make the cleanest extracts thanks
anzo


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 9, 2015)

So.. Are you trying to make rosin with it? Or are you trying to make shatter/wax (meaning using butane or a solvent for extraction)?

If your trying to make rosin, I think this is the best thread we have about it (and might be the only one lol). It makes a very very clean extract with no purge needed. There are a few good videos on YouTube. Bubbleman, Bret Mav, and a few others have good videos on how to.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 9, 2015)

rosin is shatter now too....

I'm still trying to figure out how tony and bubbleman use that slick sheet. I was asleep while the last hash church was live. I'll have to wait til the next one to ask.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 9, 2015)

hyroot said:


> rosin is shatter now too....
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how tony and bubbleman use that slick sheet. I was asleep while the last hash church was live. I'll have to wait til the next one to ask.


Thats true but most people (or at least with me) when I hear wax/shatter I think of bho or some type of solvent extract. Rosin deff can get shatter quality. I noticed it with more of the flowers than the bud.

As far as I know they use the slick sheet like everyone else @hyroot, have you seen d420k (friend of bubbleman) do his rosin videos (good quality videos for sure). They don't use more temps (as far as I know) than we do. Have you tried to personal message bubbleman on Facebook? He usually answers very quick and pretty helpful.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 9, 2015)

*I noticed shatter with flowers than with hash* With hash I get a nice pull n snap sap.


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jun 14, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> I am, it's even in my profile. I am in NorCal. San Jose. Dude it's hot here too but damnnnn not that hot! We hitting about ~80f here.
> 
> There probably are trolls like that, but me personally that's not me and anybody who saw me post for the last 2-3 years would know. Hell I lent a member on here almost $2k to help with his needs lol. Takes to long to hate on people, it's just easier to get a long with people.


AMEN to that!


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> rosin is shatter now too....
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how tony and bubbleman use that slick sheet. I was asleep while the last hash church was live. I'll have to wait til the next one to ask.


It sure is hard getting the shatter off the tool and into a container. Flicks faster than a booger out of a 6th grader. normally I would think someone would make just a bunch of little square batches on the parchment , then wait until they were all done and ready to dab. Seen a lot of titanium tools used, one looked really good because of a beveled edge like chisel but reversed for the stroke towards you and it collects a lot. Need to find me a tool center online.....


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 14, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> I am, it's even in my profile. I am in NorCal. San Jose. Dude it's hot here too but damnnnn not that hot! We hitting about ~80f here.
> 
> There probably are trolls like that, but me personally that's not me and anybody who saw me post for the last 2-3 years would know. Hell I lent a member on here almost $2k to help with his needs lol. Takes to long to hate on people, it's just easier to get a long with people.


You live in my ol stompin grounds , I will be down there fer fathers day.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 14, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> It sure is hard getting the shatter off the tool and into a container. Flicks faster than a booger out of a 6th grader. normally I would think someone would make just a bunch of little square batches on the parchment , then wait until they were all done and ready to dab. Seen a lot of titanium tools used, one looked really good because of a beveled edge like chisel but reversed for the stroke towards you and it collects a lot. Need to find me a tool center online.....



collect it and make a patty on parchment and then press the patty ( in parchment) with your fingers very lightly . then you can put it in a container.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll try that next time thank you!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 15, 2015)

My newport torch took a shit last night. I was going to go to bed bath and beyond and buy a torch de jour. Exact same torch as vector. Same manufacturer. Anyway it turns out all newport torches have a lifetime warranty. It's only costing me $6 for shipping costs to get it replaced.

Last night I went to use it. The torch shot out a 2 foot long flame. It's never ever done that. Then stopped working. No flame.and no hiss either. Not leaking either. It doesn't seem to be clogged

One of these days I'll get an e nail. There's so many other things I'd rathet spend money on instead.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 15, 2015)

You can get a e-nail these days for about $100 @hyroot , if you don't mind an analog setup.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 16, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> You can get a e-nail these days for about $100 @hyroot , if you don't mind an analog setup.


I can get a 2 switch whole sale for $150 plus a new nail. I've been putting all my extra loot into a business and building lights to expand my garden. Just getting an e nail isn't a priority to me right now. I even still rock a heavy glass and jerome baker bongs Oldschool ones converted to glass on glass.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I can get a 2 switch whole sale for $150 plus a new nail. I've been putting all my extra loot into a business and building lights to expand my garden. Just getting an e nail isn't a priority to me right now. I even still rock a heavy glass and jerome baker bongs Oldschool ones converted to glass on glass.


I feel ya! I too use my old school bongs (grommet type) where I just switched the downstem to glass on glass as well!


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 18, 2015)

so I was thinking this rosin tech is the way to go with all the crappy bubble I made . does a regular tea bag that I have emptied work with a couple pieces of parchment paper?


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 18, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> so I was thinking this rosin tech is the way to go with all the crappy bubble I made . does a regular tea bag that I have emptied work with a couple pieces of parchment paper?


Yes it does, that's the kind I used.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jun 18, 2015)

thanks War.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 18, 2015)

No Prob!


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 22, 2015)

Alright so what the fuck am I doing wrong? This shit seems for the birds. I have damn good quality buds and can't get shit for return. And ease? Fuck that bubble bags, qwiso, bho all easier to me. Seriously just pressed out 3 grams for a little marble. Straightener it's 240-280 pressing for 3-5 seconds. Crap returns. Seriously crap. Like small speckles from every bud. Would be smarter to make a dab press vapor attachment that just presses and heats like knife hits through a glass piece. So far this pressing is not worth a fuck if you want yield. Have tried a couple different stains too. Only thing I can see this being good for is refining bubble and dry sieve.


----------



## barcow (Jun 22, 2015)

I had same problem you might have to go higher temp and shorter press time..or press harder on a table. Lower temp only better for hash/sift


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 22, 2015)

barcow said:


> I had same problem you might have to go higher temp and shorter press time..or press harder on a table. Lower temp only better for hash/sift


ill try this as well i need to get a quality straightener me and a buddy tried a few different ways looking for the best for our buds and best for hash to keep in mind for later 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening all!


----------



## francy420 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## gk skunky (Jun 23, 2015)

I'll try higher temps today. Forget to mention I'm using hand seamers to press more too. Those vice grip clamps are a good idea. @Fancy420 are those jb welded or quick steel to the straightener pads? What kind of yields are you getting? Starting with flower or hash?


----------



## francy420 (Jun 23, 2015)

it is epoxy. which didn't hold. Final prototype has muffler glue on it. I am getting between 10-16% with flower, and usually over 55% with hash, but I press hash with a different tool. Just a plain straightener at 230 degrees.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 23, 2015)

the longer the cure the better the result. it doesn't work with all strains. 


flower 10% - 20% return. hash 50%- 80% return


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice job folks, you are really stepping the rosin game up!


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah I'm seeing that hyroot. The Jamaican D and galaxy are money for pressing. I noticed on two others they would sizzle violently and could see vapors. Common sense says that's too hot to me. Correct right? Was running Yesterday at 320-340 with about 3 second press. What temps are you guys using for flower?


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm using 300f for ~7 seconds with flower.


----------



## TubePot (Jun 24, 2015)

How do you guys smoke rosin without a rig?


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 24, 2015)

TubePot said:


> How do you guys smoke rosin without a rig?


I'm just loading up my pen coil/dome. I use the seego domes. Been having the best luck so far with them. they are like $13 on eBay. Been using this one with bho for about 2-3 months. Still working good.


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 24, 2015)

Here. This is the one I've been using. http://m.ebay.com/itm/271891274769?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 24, 2015)

gk skunky said:


> Here. This is the one I've been using. http://m.ebay.com/itm/271891274769?nav=SEARCH


Does that come with a battery ???


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 24, 2015)

TubePot said:


> How do you guys smoke rosin without a rig?


Any reason why no rig? You can get them for like $20-$30 shipped these days. Also if you have a glass on glass bong, you could just get the domeless nail. 

I personally love the high from the rig compared to pens.


----------



## max huff (Jun 25, 2015)

What's teh biggest scale one can presently use Rosin technique? hydraulic press?


----------



## hyroot (Jun 25, 2015)

Steaming right away it may be too hot. When you see the steam vapor stop pressing.

I finally got my new torch today. My nail just broke. It's ceramic. I've had it for a year. I want to grab a sic nail. But I think they're still only on pre order..


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 25, 2015)

Skywalker OG flowers press out very nicely, large yields from very small buds. A .2 will produce a good sized dab, on the other hand daybreaker from GGG is a horrible strain , huge nugs press out into little specs of rosin, will never run that strain again.


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 25, 2015)

I have 3 plants with messed up genetics. The bud looks like shit but is somewhat frosty. Is there a way to run a bigger amounts at a time?


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 25, 2015)

jcdws602 said:


> Does that come with a battery ???


No I just use a 1600mA variable voltage. Works fine. I use the pen more because if I just used a rig I'd never get anything done. Lol

But hey


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

are you pressing small lil nugs? i noticed pressing like a .5 wasnt as good as pressing a .2 .3.....i ball the bud up as small as possible before pressing.i have a conair with a rotary dial that goes from 0-30 set at 15. fucking love how easy i can reach into my couch, pull out the straightener and press a few dabs in seconds. everyone should do this as its so much easier and better than bho,IN MY OPINION....


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> are you pressing small lil nugs? i noticed pressing like a .5 wasnt as good as pressing a .2 .3.....i ball the bud up as small as possible before pressing.i have a conair with a rotary dial that goes from 0-30 set at 15. fucking love how easy i can reach into my couch, pull out the straightener and press a few dabs in seconds. everyone should do this as its so much easier and better than bho,IN MY OPINION....


I just gotta get the hair straightener out .


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 25, 2015)

Small nugs are definitely working better. As far as ease though. Nah. Less overall time to finished product but it took me as long to process 3g with the straightener as I could do a half pound for bho(as far as the blasting goes). Though final product is very clean and quality. Just still not seeing the returns. I don't see it as a good means for use of flower unless solely for personal consumption and you aren't concerned about quantity. Think this will end up being a good bubble hash refiner. Well for me anyways. I can get about 6-8g on bho per ounce. With this I'd probably have 3g or so per ounce. Again bho I could probably process enough to make about a qp of shatter in the same amount of time using this straightener. Cool and all but less return. Less manipulation for phase transitioning terepenes and cannabinoids. definitely need refinement of higher through put. What was funny was I watched this video with a guy using a heat transfer/sublimation shirt press. Then looking through the catalog all "look at this we could process 3-4lbs with something like this." Not realizing what he was looking at was a multi station screen printer.... Lol I used to run a couple of those as a teenager. Again cool but kinda like LEDs in their infancy when 90 W ufos first showed up and comparing to hps. Eh it works but not like the current golden standards already in use. Possibly later on, still got a sizeable road ahead. But need much better environmental and instrumental controls as well to get better consistency. Idk that's my take so far.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 26, 2015)

gk skunky said:


> Small nugs are definitely working better. As far as ease though. Nah. Less overall time to finished product but it took me as long to process 3g with the straightener as I could do a half pound for bho(as far as the blasting goes). Though final product is very clean and quality. Just still not seeing the returns. I don't see it as a good means for use of flower unless solely for personal consumption and you aren't concerned about quantity. Think this will end up being a good bubble hash refiner. Well for me anyways. I can get about 6-8g on bho per ounce. With this I'd probably have 3g or so per ounce. Again bho I could probably process enough to make about a qp of shatter in the same amount of time using this straightener. Cool and all but less return. Less manipulation for phase transitioning terepenes and cannabinoids. definitely need refinement of higher through put. What was funny was I watched this video with a guy using a heat transfer/sublimation shirt press. Then looking through the catalog all "look at this we could process 3-4lbs with something like this." Not realizing what he was looking at was a multi station screen printer.... Lol I used to run a couple of those as a teenager. Again cool but kinda like LEDs in their infancy when 90 W ufos first showed up and comparing to hps. Eh it works but not like the current golden standards already in use. Possibly later on, still got a sizeable road ahead. But need much better environmental and instrumental controls as well to get better consistency. Idk that's my take so far.


When the equipment prototypes from dnail and APE are released processing larger amount with better yields will be possible , like you said new tech still in baby stages long way to go.


----------



## yktind (Jun 29, 2015)

Is everybody pretty much in agreement that hash runs are best with tea bags? Payday was last week so I am finally going to order everything.Should I start with .5 grams? More, less?


----------



## aintgottabhwd (Jun 30, 2015)

@gkskunky Please post pics of your 6-8 grams of bho per ounce. If you are getting more than a 25 percent yeild your bho is contaminated. If you are properly processing bho then shatter would take you at least 2-3 days to purge of hydrocarbons. In 2-3 days I could press pounds with a custom press and put it up against any bho.


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 30, 2015)

aintgottabhwd said:


> @gkskunky Please post pics of your 6-8 grams of bho per ounce. If you are getting more than a 25 percent yeild your bho is contaminated. If you are properly processing bho then shatter would take you at least 2-3 days to purge of hydrocarbons. In 2-3 days I could press pounds with a custom press and put it up against any bho.


Well you'll just have to wait until the next run hopefully in the next couple of days unless i have pics on the other card. though maybe i should have paid a little closer attention. I just recalled the last little bit that was 8g yield and just over an ounce processed. Typically run around 20%. Like I said faster to end product. Though not as much end product and this way just feels like so much more work to get there. quality is great. Labor and throughput is what blows.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Rosin is here to stay. Someone is going to figure out a commercially viable option and put bho out of business. A lot of pissed off people that bought $1,200+ cls systems. I love the stuff. Even press out contaminant piles from dry sift. I mean pure shit to pure gold. Gotta love that. Some bubble rosin next to some flower rosin. Flower on left.View attachment 3418379


Dude that's a hella press right there! we gotta have a lets see your best press thread, but wait till i get my zip of headies so i can participate tewww! good shit! like cube said check yo self cause shotgun bullets is bad for ya health!


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 30, 2015)

Still gotta try using my 110 silk screen. Hopefully this week I'll be getting maybe 2 grams of bubble hash from the desp.


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 30, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Still gotta try using my 110 silk screen. Hopefully this week I'll be getting maybe 2 grams of bubble hash from the desp.


Wish I could find my 25 uM pressing screen. Apparently didn't put it back with the bubble bags. Maybe have to order another one. If I have enough left after the bho run to finish off the tane on hand I want to do a bubble run and press it out.

For bubble if you are going to press it do you still run more than two bags? I was thinking only the work bag and 25uM or 45uM. Collect it all then put in a 25uM press screen then press it in that.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 30, 2015)

gk skunky said:


> Wish I could find my 25 uM pressing screen. Apparently didn't put it back with the bubble bags. Maybe have to order another one. If I have enough left after the bho run to finish off the tane on hand I want to do a bubble run and press it out.
> 
> For bubble if you are going to press it do you still run more than two bags? I was thinking only the work bag and 25uM or 45uM. Collect it all then put in a 25uM press screen then press it in that.


Well I don't really use the 25u anymore to be honest. I found the tea bag works really well. That's why I wanted to try the 110u, to see how it compares to the tea bag. And by tea bag, I literally mean Lipton tea bag. 

I was actually going to buy the hash from the dispensary but typically when I did hash runs for rosin (and I only did that twice so far) I just used the 220, 190, and the 25u. But basically your thought is correct, no point in separating the quality if your just gonna press it at the end. At least in my opinion.


----------



## gk skunky (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah wasn't sure what others were doing. Only other bag is consider is the 190. No sense to do the 73, 90 or 120. Maybe I'll beat the shit out of it unlike normally with just the 220 in its own bucket. Then pour over to a separate bucket with the 190 and 25. That way larger debri won't be forced through and possibly through the 190. No doubt will be more contaminated than normal but if I can get the Quality I'm getting with raw flower I'm not too concerned about the bubble out come. I'll have to play with it over time. Just like everything else we all do.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jul 1, 2015)

gk skunky said:


> Alright so what the fuck am I doing wrong? This shit seems for the birds. I have damn good quality buds and can't get shit for return. And ease? Fuck that bubble bags, qwiso, bho all easier to me. Seriously just pressed out 3 grams for a little marble. Straightener it's 240-280 pressing for 3-5 seconds. Crap returns. Seriously crap. Like small speckles from every bud. Would be smarter to make a dab press vapor attachment that just presses and heats like knife hits through a glass piece. So far this pressing is not worth a fuck if you want yield. Have tried a couple different stains too. Only thing I can see this being good for is refining bubble and dry sieve.


U

Did you crush 3 grams all at once in one big bud? If you did this has been found to be root of the problem.
Others have made it a point to make their crush nugs smaller, a quarter gram or so but not by much. The yield seems to work better with smaller increments because it is possible the rosin has less area to spread in the weed itself.
Even I tried this to some extent and found that even some buds with frosty insides barely made any yields yet some with a less crystal on the outside did better than the frostier buds! Trick is to make the batches accumulate and pound the 'Anvil Chorus'...

One time I ground up and crushed the weed for a bigger surface area but that screwed up too quick because the pot dried up faster with the iron closing all around it and vaped the thc. So there must be a balance in nug humidity and structure to allow you to squeeze out most you can.
Ive gone back to squished nugs to squeeze out more after they have rested or i am done with the fresh batch. Do them at this point 2 or3 pucks at a time, good luck!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 1, 2015)

aintgottabhwd said:


> @gkskunky Please post pics of your 6-8 grams of bho per ounce. If you are getting more than a 25 percent yeild your bho is contaminated. If you are properly processing bho then shatter would take you at least 2-3 days to purge of hydrocarbons. In 2-3 days I could press pounds with a custom press and put it up against any bho.


when and where....
you in CO??


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 1, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> U
> 
> Did you crush 3 grams all at once in one big bud? If you did this has been found to be root of the problem.
> Others have made it a point to make their crush nugs smaller, a quarter gram or so but not by much. The yield seems to work better with smaller increments because it is possible the rosin has less area to spread in the weed itself.
> ...


Was 3g broken down into what I eyeballed as close to .5 g. Between the diameter of a nickel and quarter. Last night I tried using smaller buds about half or less than the previous. About a good hit or two nug. Something you'd load in a small spoon. Not much. The scale I still have only weighs in grams. The good one broke and really no reason for fractions of a gram for me. On But anyways. The even smaller nugs worked better. Trying to figure out the sweet spot. And yeah I did that with one of the super triched up strains I couldn't get much out of last time, sweet tooth. Turns out it seems if the buds have too many trichs it's even easier to vape off. Because before the bigger buds would sizzle but nothing really. Seems the better the bud the shorter the presses and pressing less gives you more though still trying to figure out that diminishing return. Maybe it's just because I'm new to it and still tinkering but my impression so far is this method may also be the most strain variable. Though that makes sense. With solvents you're dissolving using varying polarity solvents. Since this relies heat and pressure the amount of both are even more variable since the cannabinoid profile is varying the melt temperature of strains and trichome saturation could also impact that. idk maybe as I play more I can tell more. Almost how technique dictates the Quality of your bubble, bho, technique here moreless drives efficiency to yield. Still for now won't be my main method of concentration but will still continue to "dabble" with it. Lol


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am late to the show here. But recently a buddy came over and asked to squish my perfectly good nugs with a hair straightener to make wax. Does anyone else find this shit barbaric?


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 1, 2015)

patrickkawi37 said:


> I am late to the show here. But recently a buddy came over and asked to squish my perfectly good nugs with a hair straightener to make wax. Does anyone else find this shit barbaric?


More authoritarian to me. Lol Tell him to buy some buds and show you first he is good at it before potentially wasting your good flower. Well you could still eat the chips after. Those things give me a long steady high. Nothing crazy intensity wise. 

@Yodaweed hey man read what I posted above. Might try that GGG again with small nuggets and short press times. Still staying around 300*F and pressing about 3 seconds. Got much better yield from the much smaller buds of ones I was getting hardly anything from.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 1, 2015)

Just compared some sour diesel with a cure over a couple weeks to some only burped once. Good Lord. Huge difference. Seems too much moisture may make it all gooey like it was fully decarboxylated. Gonna try some live fresh frozen later. Then to compare all three. Cured, dried not cured, fresh then frozen.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 1, 2015)

Alright, let's play a game. It dawned on me after I was almost done pressing should take a bud shot. They all looked similar just varying shades of green. So since my scale isn't super accurate it's between 1-1.5g of each. I tried to start with a known weight, then add and subtract bud and try to get as close to possible. Anyways. Which is which? Left to right? Remember there is cured, frozen fresh, and dry not cured. The dry and frozen are from the same plant just a small amount frozen at harvest after trim. The cured is from the same cut just previous harvest which is still a very sizeable variable. But either way.


----------



## yktind (Jul 2, 2015)

My Supplies will be here Next week. Can't wait to transform this hash.


----------



## yktind (Jul 2, 2015)

gk skunky said:


> Alright, let's play a game. It dawned on me after I was almost done pressing should take a bud shot. They all looked similar just varying shades of green. So since my scale isn't super accurate it's between 1-1.5g of each. I tried to start with a known weight, then add and subtract bud and try to get as close to possible. Anyways. Which is which? Left to right? Remember there is cured, frozen fresh, and dry not cured. The dry and frozen are from the same plant just a small amount frozen at harvest after trim. The cured is from the same cut just previous harvest which is still a very sizeable variable. But either way.


Left = Fresh Frozen
Middle = Cured
Right = Dry Uncured

Do I win?


----------



## francy420 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol where"s the text. Anyhow random shots from pressing lower grade bubble today. Left to right 120u, 73u, and 25u, and the other patty next to the bubble is 45u.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 2, 2015)

yktind said:


> Left = Fresh Frozen
> Middle = Cured
> Right = Dry Uncured
> 
> Do I win?


Left to right it's fresh frozen, dried, cured. Though the cured was from a different plant. Same mother and all but could still have something to do with it.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 2, 2015)

Looking good @Fancy420


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jul 2, 2015)

gk skunky said:


> Was 3g broken down into what I eyeballed as close to .5 g. Between the diameter of a nickel and quarter. Last night I tried using smaller buds about half or less than the previous. About a good hit or two nug. Something you'd load in a small spoon. Not much. The scale I still have only weighs in grams. The good one broke and really no reason for fractions of a gram for me. On But anyways. The even smaller nugs worked better. Trying to figure out the sweet spot. And yeah I did that with one of the super triched up strains I couldn't get much out of last time, sweet tooth. Turns out it seems if the buds have too many trichs it's even easier to vape off. Because before the bigger buds would sizzle but nothing really. Seems the better the bud the shorter the presses and pressing less gives you more though still trying to figure out that diminishing return. Maybe it's just because I'm new to it and still tinkering but my impression so far is this method may also be the most strain variable. Though that makes sense. With solvents you're dissolving using varying polarity solvents. Since this relies heat and pressure the amount of both are even more variable since the cannabinoid profile is varying the melt temperature of strains and trichome saturation could also impact that. idk maybe as I play more I can tell more. Almost how technique dictates the Quality of your bubble, bho, technique here moreless drives efficiency to yield. Still for now won't be my main method of concentration but will still continue to "dabble" with it. Lol


Yeah like most have said this is just a new venture but I hope we can find a method that uses no
Solvent and no heat. Risking accidental decarb that is oftrn what would happen here


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 2, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> Yeah like most have said this is just a new venture but I hope we can find a method that uses no
> Solvent and no heat. Risking accidental decarb that is oftrn what would happen here


For sure. Though not sure how to truly get away from heat. But Yeah. Maybe a gentle heat high pressure press under vacuum extraction. vacuum to lower melt temperature, lower more stabilized gentle heat with logic, and the high pressure press to get out the goodies. Maybe sounds a bit oxymoronic for pressure and vacuum but there are voids present, otherwise nothing would come out surrounding the bud, so vacuum would not be cancelled out. Sure that wouldn't be as simple or quick but I'm trying to think increased throughput and scalability. GHHPV, the zero cool extraction. Lol sorry pretty inebriated and rambling ideas.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 2, 2015)

Got a gram of hash today to press out with the 110u tomorrow. We see if the results differ compared to the tea bag.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jul 3, 2015)

gk skunky said:


> For sure. Though not sure how to truly get away from heat. But Yeah. Maybe a gentle heat high pressure press under vacuum extraction. vacuum to lower melt temperature, lower more stabilized gentle heat with logic, and the high pressure press to get out the goodies. Maybe sounds a bit oxymoronic for pressure and vacuum but there are voids present, otherwise nothing would come out surrounding the bud, so vacuum would not be cancelled out. Sure that wouldn't be as simple or quick but I'm trying to think increased throughput and scalability. GHHPV, the zero cool extraction. Lol sorry pretty inebriated and rambling ideas.


No you managed to capture my attention. Question is what kind of science has to happen? I mean on a molecular level the only real thing to get most of the thc without having solvent is dry sift but it doesn't convert to melt until some heat is applied to it. Kief is just a slighly unrefined version of the same idea, dry sift is kief,just smaller and mucn less plant material. i know kief looks golden and pure by itself but has plenty of plant in it. Pistils or the red hairs we see are just littered in kief. 
but total extraction coming out with a honey consistency... They are all Cold Methods or Hot methods. Nothing in between is known to me except dry sift. Apparently this process is TEDIOUS at best, false moves of your equipment and the result changes the purity. But you could manage an extremely good pure product with trim, better yet with flower and nothing of solvent or chems or even heat is used.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 3, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> No you managed to capture my attention. Question is what kind of science has to happen? I mean on a molecular level the only real thing to get most solvent is dry sift but it doesn't convert to melt until some heat is applied to it. Kief is just a slighly unrefined version of the same idea, dry sift is kief,just smaller and mucn less plant material. i know kief looks golden and pure by itself but has plenty of plant in it. Pistils or the red hairs we see are just littered in kief.
> but total extraction coming out with a honey consistency... They are all Cold Methods or Hot methods. Nothing in between is known to me except dry sift. Apparently this process is TEDIOUS at best, false moves of your equipment and the result changes the purity. But you could manage an extremely good pure product with trim, better yet with flower and nothing of solvent or chems or even heat is used.


For that I was thinking something like a modified version of a vacuum press for heat forming except more suited for extract production and consumption. A redesigned version of something similar to this maybe. 
http://www.hdindustrialdesign.com/products/the-hd-press-300-vacuum-former-press?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=774049469


----------



## hyroot (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## gk skunky (Jul 3, 2015)

That's what always cracked me up about solventless wax from bubble. Ugh water is a solvent too.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 3, 2015)

Flower Rosin from 2 month cured 9lb hammer. I only pressed 1 gram. A long cure makes quite the difference in quality, yield, and terps.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 3, 2015)

Just to give you an idea. Smaller to an extent is definitely better. actually thought I got a couple better pics but apparently I didn't.


----------



## yktind (Jul 5, 2015)

gk skunky said:


> For sure. Though not sure how to truly get away from heat. But Yeah. Maybe a gentle heat high pressure press under vacuum extraction. vacuum to lower melt temperature, lower more stabilized gentle heat with logic, and the high pressure press to get out the goodies. Maybe sounds a bit oxymoronic for pressure and vacuum but there are voids present, otherwise nothing would come out surrounding the bud, so vacuum would not be cancelled out. Sure that wouldn't be as simple or quick but I'm trying to think increased throughput and scalability. GHHPV, the zero cool extraction. Lol sorry pretty inebriated and rambling ideas.


Only thing about making the vacuum it would also lower the evaporation temp of all the terps and goodies right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 5, 2015)

yktind said:


> Only thing about making the vacuum it would also lower the evaporation temp of all the terps and goodies right?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


Yes. But that's the idea also. Lower environmental pressure lower melt temp, lower melt temp use lower heat to press. Then have control over environment pressure/vacuum, pressing pressure, and heat. Maybe even a step controlled process. For instance. Vacuum pulled to -25"Hg, heat at 320*F, pressing at 120psi. Hold for 2sec then simultaneously vacuum increases to -30"Hg, heat deceased to 250*F, press at 300psi for 1sec then release press. Now that's all completely made up values. Just rogue ideas floating around in my head. Lol vacuum press with thermocycling capabilities meets hydraulic press. Just literally pipe dreams. Though wouldn't be beneficial to us because the crazy crap in my mind would only be suited for commercial where automation and throughput are important.


----------



## yktind (Jul 6, 2015)

Got my Hair Straightener Today... Wow never thought I'd say that, lol.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 6, 2015)

I tried the 110u silk screen. Worked really well too. Can't tell if yield is better or worse than the tea bag though.


----------



## MJtheIndicator (Jul 7, 2015)

Steaming terpenes at high temperature can lead to some loud rosin, but cannabidiol has a melting point of 66 °C (151 °F). Sacrificing CBD's value as an antagonist and its resulting attenuation in the name of flavor is an analog for space-pudding that tastes like filet mignon. Slow and low decarb is arguably triggering oxidation - THC is degrading into CBN, meaning the affect one is experiencing is not that of our favorite psychoactive constituent, but rather its weaker sibling Cannabinol.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 7, 2015)

9lb hammer and l.a. con flower rosin


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

hey heads! not sure I've posted in here yet. I rarely venture outside the Seed section.

I fucking love rosin. At very first I thought it was kind of silly but the more I learned about it and the more I tried it I fucking loved it. Both Flower rosin and Hash rosin but I mostly enjoy cleaning up the half melts and lower quality hashes into 6* melts. I am even guilty of rosin pressing me full melt hash lately.  It's just soooo purdy and gotta love no residue on the nail...... but I feel as though rosining the hash it loses a part of the goodness every time. Not a whole lot but I find it noticeable.

anyways here some that I pressed out a couple days ago.

The light colored stuff is Bodhi Dank Zappa 120u and the darker stuff is Bodhi A35 x '88 g13/hp 90u.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

I think this was Dynasty Caramel Candy Kush 90u


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't remember what this was. I think CCK again.

With a 2nd press and me standing my skinny ass on the flattening iron balancing on one foot, you can see the blotter comes clean as fuck.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

in reference to this weeks hash church. Some autobudder. I've had this happen more then once and I suspect it is due to very low temperature. It happened every time I've pressed when the iron wasn't quite hot. When I could hold my hand on it.

Seems extra terpalicious

Shit hardened up to a rock. Reminded me of unpasteurized honey in appearance.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jul 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> in reference to this weeks hash church. Some autobudder. I've had this happen more then once and I suspect it is due to very low temperature. It happened every time I've pressed when the iron wasn't quite hot. When I could hold my hand on it.
> 
> Seems extra terpalicious
> 
> ...


Jeez now everyone is talking about those nano cloth (bags?) the picture that has that yellow wrapping in it....the symbol is elusive to me on my iPad but what is the best way to obtain this material to press out regular hash into rosin?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> Jeez now everyone is talking about those nano cloth (bags?) the picture that has that yellow wrapping in it....the symbol is elusive to me on my iPad but what is the best way to obtain this material to press out regular hash into rosin?


I had cut apart my 25 micron blotter screen from my Boldtbags.

Bubbleman sells them on his website for $12 Same thing just different color - http://www.freshheadies.com/store/BSR.html


. Alternatively, you should be able to find various sized screen at any screen and printing supply shop.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 7, 2015)

I worry about standing on my hair straightener, I weigh a little over 200lbs so kinda worry it might get a little broken.. I guess maybe go slow?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm pretty skinny and its many years old straightener of my wives so I'm not too worried about it. If I crush it we'll get her a new one, and maybe get me one too!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> in reference to this weeks hash church. Some autobudder. I've had this happen more then once and I suspect it is due to very low temperature. It happened every time I've pressed when the iron wasn't quite hot. When I could hold my hand on it.
> 
> Seems extra terpalicious
> 
> ...



Try using the 90u screen instead. I get more shatter like product with a 90u. More sappy with a 25u.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 7, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Try using the 90u screen instead. I get more shatter like product with a 90u. More sappy with a 25u.


I'll definitely like to try experimenting with the 90u screen if I can get my hands on some scrap pieces or make my way down to a printing supply shop. 

I've been getting a wide variety of consistencies varying between pure sap to pull n snap to *almost shatter* like stuff depending on the strain and micron that I press.



I been saying it for a while but never done it but..... I would like to do a lazy 3 bag run not really giving a fuck about contaminant and rosin everything for a "full spectrum" rosin.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopefully i can find a screen printing place who is willing to sell some.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 8, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> Hopefully i can find a screen printing place who is willing to sell some.


you in CO? there is one in pueblo forsale on CL for 130 I might have to snag it but I am concerned how it will effect returns since it only has one side of heating


----------



## Twitch (Jul 8, 2015)

I actually did a couple of runs last night with nugs and I weighted the results... I pulled 20%..... I really am lost for words I would have never guess to pull 20 % with the rosin tech I have a hair straightener that i have in my arbor press, I'll post pics later.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nah I live in WA, shouldn't be too hard to find a shirt printing place. Only question is how much is it for some of this silkscreen is depending on the hole sizes....


----------



## Twitch (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)

i'm in.

i want to find a good way to turn trim straight into rosin. lots of trim. 

i'll start small though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)

i'm thinking this:

1) oil slick sheet instead of parchment.

2) a really good heat press

3) certain micron 'teabags'

4) fresh trim squished into balls/pancakes made to fit into the teabags

squish, bag, press, scrape. so on and so forth.

could even try to extract the flattened nugs another way if you really get bored after.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm thinking this:
> 
> 1) oil slick sheet instead of parchment.
> 
> ...


I didn't have good results with the oil slick sheets.after that I was told to fold it over twice. I haven't tried that yet. A garlic press works great for pressing anything loose and fluffy. Just put foil or parchment in it to block the holes. You won't need the tea bags when the flowers or trim is smashed but If you keep the trim loose you will need the tea bags.

You can also make dry sift with the trim but make sure to cure the trim for at least 2 months first.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm in.
> 
> i want to find a good way to turn trim straight into rosin. lots of trim.
> 
> i'll start small though.


The tech that my friend does to make lots of rosin is basically a dry sift and then it's pressed into rosin. They use lots of quality trim for the dry sift and top quality nugs too as they are heavily into making extract so while runs of nugs and trim goes to this.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 9, 2015)

Any of you want me to be your guinea pig? Lmao im fucken droolin over here!


----------



## francy420 (Jul 9, 2015)

Press that trim into pucks then just press like that. Prob. won't need a screen either that way. Sometimes I can just press the trim into a ball with my hand and press that way.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## GreenStick85 (Jul 9, 2015)

I was making rosin last night, I use a small travel iron and a cheap metal dish/plate from my local dollar store. The heat spreads well after gauging it a bit. What I found the iron can do is push out more rosin using the edge, providing you have a metal surface below it to keep the heat placement constant. The rosin going into the silicone carry container is interesting to say the least. I had a fresh dab ready in the small container when the tool pressed a little too hard in there and released this...10-15 min booger of work on my shop floor. Like I'm going to find that. I hope they can make something that has a better edge to it so that you can scrape this stuff off and not lose it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)

i wonder how much i could press at one time on a 15''x15'' t-shirt press. 

maybe i'll try some small scale nonsense today and try to get an idea.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 9, 2015)

T shirt presses haven't appeared to work that great. I wonder if anyone has tried a pizza press though....?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2015)

Can anyone show a pic of what a few grams of their best rosin looks like?
...from bud


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 9, 2015)

@aintgottabhwd should have some pics for you soon. Blasted an ounce and got it in about 500mL of 200 proof ethanol. Going to let it go a bit longer then start evap.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 9, 2015)

9lb hammer flower rosin


----------



## Twitch (Jul 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm in.
> 
> i want to find a good way to turn trim straight into rosin. lots of trim.
> 
> i'll start small though.


you sift it with dry ice, gather sift, put in a tea bag.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 10, 2015)

Last post of this. Only since it was requested in public will I share in public. Once complete I'll just update this one. So started scraping to gather for vacuum purge. Gonna see how this bit does for honeycomb. But 2g and you can see how much left I have to scrape and once I do my vacuum purge to ensure I think it's safe to say my I'll hit my mark. This is all from some damn good trim."Edit: mostly Spice of life sweet tooth number 1, badass pheno of galaxy from pyramid seeds this is my best rosin strain I think, and my glass slipper. Some og sour d, headband from the chemdawg stock(love me sine day wrecker), some personal pixie dust a gdp cross, Jamaican D from Cali connection which has proven to be a sterile hermie at least for mine. Some cannabis cup winning stock of tangerine dream. Wish I had not ever stopped and still had my OG dabney blue and KKSC. KKSC and dab was my favorite. My dab 2 dabney x sweet tooth 1 sucks for flower but good for concentrate." Column just an old glass column that's 17" x1.5" loosely packed with a 1" Dowell rod. Whip it 5x into 200 proof ethanol. One ounce bone dry 2 300mL cans. Now for some shitty cell phone pics. Lol

Oh and @aintgottabhwd.
First two pics were when still on the heating pad getting the EtOH out. Sorry the pic on the silicon mat on the scale really sucks. Need s new camera. Using an old S3 temporarily.      

Mas. 9g slightly wet.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 11, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> you sift it with dry ice, gather sift, put in a tea bag.


You could do a bubble hash wash without separating the bags microns by collecting all the heads together, drying, and doing a full spectrum press as well, that is if you don't want to do the dry ice sift method...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 11, 2015)

chewberto said:


> You could do a bubble hash wash without separating the bags microns by collecting all the heads together, drying, and doing a full spectrum press as well, that is if you don't want to do the dry ice sift method...


Been wanting to do this for a while. Lazy mode.


----------



## yktind (Jul 13, 2015)

I tried it out the other day with some dry buds I've been saving for qwiso or whatever it happens to go into. Started with about 3.5 and pressed about .2 - .5 ish at a time and did two presses per.

Pressed at 310° (lowest setting on the iron) for about 4-6 secs or until I started hearing a sizzle. 

I wound up with about .2 of Rosin. Which is about 5% return. This seems really low should I increase the temp a little?

Here are some pictures of the starting material. I didn't press out the rosin I just left as a blob. It tastes pretty close to the way the flower smells and burns for a while.


----------



## gk skunky (Jul 13, 2015)

The one thing that worked best for me so far is using small buds, I.e. between dime and nickel coin sized. Well for those familiar with US currency. Lol posting again for visual reference. Right is starting size, left pressed size, and amount I got out of it.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 15, 2015)

My first attempt at rosin. I pressed some last night just to try. I scoped up a little pile of dirty kief from my drying trim and pressed it in my hand to make a chunk then rosined that. It was a .4 chunk i got 5 dabs out of it and to my surprise it tasted just like my shatter just more mellow. And the satisfaction of dabbing something you know is absolutely solvent free. I gotta say i was real skeptical about rosin but i think there just might be something to it. It was nice


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 16, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> My first attempt at rosin. I pressed some last night just to try. I scoped up a little pile of dirty kief from my drying trim and pressed it in my hand to make a chunk then rosined that. It was a .4 chunk i got 5 dabs out of it and to my surprise it tasted just like my shatter just more mellow. And the satisfaction of dabbing something you know is absolutely solvent free. I gotta say i was real skeptical about rosin but i think there just might be something to it. It was nice


Looks fire , congrats on your first rosin.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 16, 2015)

Deff looks good zchopper.

I've been using the 110u silk screen and been loving it so far. Has anyone tried a bigger size micron than that?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 17, 2015)

Bottom of the jar shake to dry sift to rosin

Sifted through a 190u. Pressed with a 90u


----------



## Twitch (Jul 17, 2015)

@hyroot, you would know the answer off the top of your head, what is the micron of the bag they give you to put all your material in? I have the large bags and have been playing around with different mesh sizes.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 17, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> @hyroot, you would know the answer off the top of your head, what is the micron of the bag they give you to put all your material in? I have the large bags and have been playing around with different mesh sizes.



90u
http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/rosin-tech-accessories/ape-ten-rosin-tea-bag-screens-90.html


http://rosintechnologies.com/products/filters/ape-ten-rosin-tea-bag-filters-90.html


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> hey heads! not sure I've posted in here yet. I rarely venture outside the Seed section.
> 
> I fucking love rosin. At very first I thought it was kind of silly but the more I learned about it and the more I tried it I fucking loved it. Both Flower rosin and Hash rosin but I mostly enjoy cleaning up the half melts and lower quality hashes into 6* melts. I am even guilty of rosin pressing me full melt hash lately.  It's just soooo purdy and gotta love no residue on the nail...... but I feel as though rosining the hash it loses a part of the goodness every time. Not a whole lot but I find it noticeable.
> 
> ...


ha ha i love it! If frank could only see the dank zappa eh?


----------



## Twitch (Jul 17, 2015)

the large bag inside the bubble bags? I have AQ's tea bags my wife is set on making some lol


----------



## hyroot (Jul 17, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> the large bag inside the bubble bags? I have AQ's tea bags my wife is set on making some lol



The work bag ? It's 220u. Washer bag is 220u also

They're all 25, 45, 90, 120, 160, 190, 220


----------



## Twitch (Jul 17, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Twitch (Jul 23, 2015)

http://rosintechnologies.com/products/presses/rosin-technologies-pneumatic-rosin-press-pre-order.html

collecting my pennies.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 23, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> http://rosintechnologies.com/products/presses/rosin-technologies-pneumatic-rosin-press-pre-order.html
> 
> collecting my pennies.


do you happen to know the lowest temp setting it can go to ?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

Dnail is taking pre orders for their press. $335. Releasing end of august - early September 

This one doesn't have the sic plates. They're still waiting for the material 

 



I'm holding out to see the press Tony Vezura is releasing. He produces a half zip per press with his.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 23, 2015)

the d nail is just a nice t shirt press, and if you look they have the foam pads that everyone scraps off. I want pneumatic and can do presses at much lower temps


----------



## Twitch (Jul 23, 2015)

even d nail said they are coming out with a pneumatic one and it will be around 3 to 4k and rosin technologies is sending them out aug 15th


----------



## hyroot (Jul 23, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> the d nail is just a nice t shirt press, and if you look they have the foam pads that everyone scraps off. I want pneumatic and can do presses at much lower temps



Dnails does test everything for a while before releasing. They've been showing tests on the rosin tech and hash church group on facebook 

Vezura's is supposed ro be some sort of hydrolic press. He claims it blows all other presses away. It's going to be around $300-$400. I think the price one the neumatic press is ridiculous . You can buy a regular one for far less and modify the plates your elf. 3600 is just paying for the name


----------



## Twitch (Jul 23, 2015)

any other arguments? 

I like the pneumatic press because of the speed and the pressure, 2,400psi on a 2 x 4 inch heated plate in a split second. 
the hydraulic press has to cranked but they can press up to 20,000 psi 
the d nail presses I don't think can press as hard, have been wrong but it really looks like it is just a beefed up t shirt press.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 24, 2015)

Some more 9lb hammer rosin. Flowers are almost 3 months cured now. I'm seeing the longer the cure the better the rosin.

 

.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 24, 2015)

Some clubs here are starting to sell rosin here,the one i visit often has it for $40 a half gram but they have been out of it for a bit so not sure if it's hash or flower.

I tried standing on the hair iron and that'sbeen working ok but im not sure if I'm getting more standing on it or still pressing by hand. I'm sure if i applied more pressure it'd be ok but every time i press "hard" the hair iron plastic makes a sounds like it's gonna break.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 24, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Some clubs here are starting to sell rosin here,the one i visit often has it for $40 a half gram but they have been out of it for a bit so not sure if it's hash or flower.
> 
> I tried standing on the hair iron and that'sbeen working ok but im not sure if I'm getting more standing on it or still pressing by hand. I'm sure if i applied more pressure it'd be ok but every time i press "hard" the hair iron plastic makes a sounds like it's gonna break.


haha same here. I balance on the iron on one foot but I'm pretty small. Always worried the plastic housing is going to break.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't do that. I'll break it. Size 12's enough said lol


----------



## Twitch (Jul 24, 2015)

yep I think we are going to pull the trigger


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 25, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I can't do that. I'll break it. Size 12's enough said lol


Oh trust me, I gotta be fragile myself. Size 13's  with a 200lb body on top of it lol.


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 25, 2015)

Just wondering, has anyone squeezed nugs (not hash) yet here to get a gram of rosin? How much bud did you need?

Also, I have a bunch of small popcorn nugs, should I bunch a few together to make a .2 then press? Or should I do it lil nug by lil nug? Cause I tried that and I didn't really get much.. And they are pretty sugary.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 25, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Just wondering, has anyone squeezed nugs (not hash) yet here to get a gram of rosin? How much bud did you need?
> 
> Also, I have a bunch of small popcorn nugs, should I bunch a few together to make a .2 then press? Or should I do it lil nug by lil nug? Cause I tried that and I didn't really get much.. And they are pretty sugary.


I experimented a bunch with squishing buds when rosin was first re-discovered.


It was taking me about 7 grams to get a gram iirc. 


If you are getting 20% return you will need ~ 5 grams.


----------



## francy420 (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah I get basically exactly 1 gram of rosin from 7 grams of bud. usually between .91 and 1.05


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok cool than I am on par with the rest of ya!

How about the popcorn nugs? Should I combine them to make a .2? I heard someone would wet his fingers very lightly and then roll them into a ball to squish?


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2015)

I am coming back over here everyone is so mean at ICmag, haters......


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 25, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> I am coming back over here everyone is so mean at ICmag, haters......


and I thought RIU was a tough crowd.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 26, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> I am coming back over here everyone is so mean at ICmag, haters......



And that's why we call it ic rag. It has a double meaning....


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 26, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Ok cool than I am on par with the rest of ya!
> 
> How about the popcorn nugs? Should I combine them to make a .2? I heard someone would wet his fingers very lightly and then roll them into a ball to squish?


that's what I have been doing with smaller nugs and fluffier strains


----------



## yktind (Jul 29, 2015)

Second Attempt came out a lot better. Plus it looks better when you press it between the parchment after scraping up.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## WarMachine (Jul 31, 2015)

Got the best yield today with I pressed bubble with a 110u micron screen. I used .5 grams and got back .2 which is 40% yield. I pressed at 300f for 4 seconds, 2 presses.



Just wondering, are there any hair straighteners that go lower than 300f? One that maybe goes as low as 150f or so?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 1, 2015)

@hyroot hey asshole... where is a good place to find real silk screens I have read that some places sell a knock off that will melt. Also what have you been finding with playing around with the different microns? what I have read is people are generally using the 90u for flower and 25u for sift/keef/bubble. 

can you fill in any gaps


----------



## Twitch (Aug 1, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Got the best yield today with I pressed bubble with a 110u micron screen. I used .5 grams and got back .2 which is 40% yield. I pressed at 300f for 4 seconds, 2 presses.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, are there any hair straighteners that go lower than 300f? One that maybe goes as low as 150f or so?


My wife said there is one at sally's beauty supply that goes down to 160, I can remember the name but when she gets back in town I can ask her.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 2, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> My wife said there is one at sally's beauty supply that goes down to 160, I can remember the name but when she gets back in town I can ask her.


Thanks that would be awesome.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 2, 2015)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/digital-flat-iron/SBS-301616,default,pd.html#start=6

Lowest setting is 130f which is pretty awesome. Just not sure if it's heated both sides.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

the one she found was 2inch wide and I am sure all these thing heat from both sides.... someone yell into the next room at your women and ask her if all straighteners heat from both sides....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> the one she found was 2inch wide and I am sure all these thing heat from both sides.... someone yell into the next room at your women and ask her if all straighteners heat from both sides....


they do


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> the one she found was 2inch wide and I am sure all these thing heat from both sides.... someone yell into the next room at your women and ask her if all straighteners heat from both sides....


let me know when you get that press so i can bring some buds over
I dont think I can get anyone to buy this imo..maybe make some for personal use only


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2015)

oh also wanted to ask you guys ....is the high any different then bho? Is it just taste thats different?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> let me know when you get that press so i can bring some buds over
> I dont think I can get anyone to buy this imo..maybe make some for personal use only


If you are in the springs area Twitch Extracts will be at the dab bar Club Pot Hole on the 30th pressing out fresh rosin with our flower and we encourage people to bring some of their own flower to have pressed.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 2, 2015)

@Twitch. Hey dick munch nobody used screens for flower. It doesn't work unless you use high heat. Flowers are pressed without screens. You pull out plant matter as you gather. 

It's dry sift or bubble being used in the 90u. 25u with bubble too. When the rosintech boom began recently. Everyone started using the 25u screens at first with bubble and sift. Then regular tea bags. Then the 90 micron tea bags. I suppose the 220u bags could possibly work for flower but I've never tried those. I just use the 90u when pressing bubble or sift. The 90u produces more shatter like. The 25u is more sappy.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

I have had pretty good luck with using the 90u and packing nug, and I noticed foundation extracts was using teabags on flower they appears to be bigger then the 90u, I'll find the pic and you can give me opinion as to what screen you think they are using.

Also I though you had posted up a link of a place that was selling the right screens and not the plastic ones that melt.

thanks for the info... asshole


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> If you are in the springs area Twitch Extracts will be at the dab bar Club Pot Hole on the 30th pressing out fresh rosin with our flower and we encourage people to bring some of their own flower to have pressed.


what else do i need to bring? Also , shoot me a pm on time


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

@hyroot 
https://instagram.com/p/5qfgZkIq-a/?taken-by=foundation_extracts


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

The pet names are cute. @asshole and @dickmunch. 

I've got some killer rosin shatter to snap pics of.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

I think this is where the real medicinal properties are not just in the trich heads but also in the plant material in itself, I think there are things that almost all extraction methods are missing, because we are just removing trich head and trashing the rest of the plant, and i think it is also missed when pressing dry sift vs flower...

I don't know maybe just some crack pipe theory


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> The pet names are cute. @asshole and @dickmunch.
> 
> I've got some killer rosin shatter to snap pics of.


it has evolved into a mutual understanding.... neither one of us are idiots we just have our areas of specialty and areas of disagreement.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's a 0.2 of rosin from 0.5 of 9lb hammer flower 3 1/2 months cured.

I pressed one bud 3 times. 

40% return with a hair straightener.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> I think this is where the real medicinal properties are not just in the trich heads but also in the plant material in itself, I think there are things that almost all extraction methods are missing, because we are just removing trich head and trashing the rest of the plant, and i think it is also missed when pressing dry sift vs flower...
> 
> I don't know maybe just some crack pipe theory


There is no medicinal material in the green vegetable matter. There's nothing medicinal in that green stuff. it's all in the trichome head.


The difference is with rosin and solvent based extractions you get all 3 types of trichomes. Bulbous , capitate sessille and capitate stalked.

With water hash or dry sift you are really only getting the capitate heads.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's a photo I snapped of Next Gen Romulan Diesel showing all 3 types of trichomes.

See all those teeny tiny ones right on the surface of the leaf near the vein? Those are bulbous trichomes and don't get extracted into water hash or dry sift. Well maybe some do but not quite so easily like that capitate stalked and sessille.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't know when I am sick smoking a bowl is the only thing that kills the nausea, once again just a crack pipe theory.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Here's a 0.2 of rosin from 0.5 of 9lb hammer flower 3 1/2 months cured.
> 
> I pressed one bud 3 times.
> 
> 40% return with a hair straightener.


wow I would never imagine, are you in cali? I would be curious what that tests at


----------



## Twitch (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't ever yield any thing on a second press, i get 20 to 25 on the first and the second press isn't even enough to collect. How much time is in between presses on the material?


----------



## hyroot (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah and it's potent. I'm pretty convinced it's the long cure time that brings out the larger yield. I've been pressing these same flowers same strain same pheno same batch since they first dried. And as time goes on each time I pressed I got more and more.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Yeah and it's potent. I'm pretty convinced it's the long cure time that brings out the larger yield. I've been pressing these same flowers same strain same pheno same batch since they first dried. And as time goes on each time I pressed I got more and more.


Are you using a 100 point scale? Or a 10 point scale? I'm skeptical about 40% of your flower being essential oils. If that were the case you'd have the whole nation asking you for grow advice and cuttings.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

*the whole planet.


as promised. rosin shatter. was sitting in the parchment for over a week. I didn't want to let it sit out so it develops that nice clear sheen, but you get the idea. 


made from my 90u iwe

Greenpoint Bubba Kush x Monster Cookies







Dynasty Genetics Caramel Candy Kush


----------



## hyroot (Aug 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> There is no medicinal material in the green vegetable matter. There's nothing medicinal in that green stuff. it's all in the trichome head.
> 
> 
> The difference is with rosin and solvent based extractions you get all 3 types of trichomes. Bulbous , capitate sessille and capitate stalked.
> ...


You're over thinking it. The bud weighed 0.5. The rosin weighed 0.2. Do the math..


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> *the whole planet.
> 
> 
> as promised. rosin shatter. was sitting in the parchment for over a week. I didn't want to let it sit out so it develops that nice clear sheen, but you get the idea.
> ...


Damn dude lookin proper!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 2, 2015)

Thx head!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2015)

francy420 said:


> Just wait in the future there will be a machine that you literally put the whole harvested plant in one end. stalk and all, and out the other comes rosin, dry sift, and edible grade oil. You just select what you want. The machine does the rest. It's the MJ Harvester. Kind of like a combine harvester. And they thought we would have flying cars by now.


Don't fucking get me started about flying cars...lol


----------



## yktind (Aug 3, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> @hyroot
> https://instagram.com/p/5qfgZkIq-a/?taken-by=foundation_extracts


Are you grinding the material up before putting it into the tea bag or leaving it whole?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2015)

Everytime i read these posts i wanna ask to change the thread title to bullshit


----------



## Twitch (Aug 3, 2015)

yktind said:


> Are you grinding the material up before putting it into the tea bag or leaving it whole?


breaking it up with my hands not much just enough to get the corners and kinda smash little nugs in there... I don't know I am trying every different way I can till I get the press then I am going to try them all again... foundation extracts doesn't give much info on their instagram.....


and aqua labs just released the 220u bags... I sent an e mail maybe they can shed a little light on it... I also sent one to Rosin Technologies they seem like they are a lot more on top of their customer service.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 3, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Everytime i read these posts i wanna ask to change the thread title to bullshit


there is clutter but there is info in here that is good lol


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 3, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/feed?layout=mobile&tsp=1&utcoffset=-420

Bubbleman does the official review on the dnail press. Price is ~$350usd so far.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 3, 2015)

yep glad I went pneumatic, 10 times the price but hey it presses with 1000 lbs more. But it does look like an over all solid unit I am curious to see what a 10 inch one looks like


----------



## nvhak49 (Aug 4, 2015)

Pretty awesome thread I'll be trying this out for sure!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 4, 2015)

Is that much pressure really required though? And will that much pressure bring an amount of heat you don't want?

What is the difference between that and a d nail press? Is there really any benefit to going pneumatic?


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 4, 2015)

To be honest, the results bman got were very comparable to using a hair straightener where it makes me wonder why get the unit.. Sure it makes it easier a bit but reality is, he didn't really yield more. I yielded just as much as him using my hair straightener when using buds and as far as hash went, I was close to the same yield where it is clearly his quality of hash making the difference. 

I don't really know if the d-nail small version is really worth it basically. The bigger plated one perhaps just because of the amount you can run.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 4, 2015)

There's other factors too. Cuban grower gets 80-95% returns from his dry sift. Using a modified t shirt press. That's 99% heads to though. Depending on what you are pressing. And how much at a time ......


I like the idea of running more that half a gram per press. And being able to get the lower temps. Even the smaller one can press more than a straightener. It's 5x5. My straightener is 2 x 4 inches. I'd go for the larger one too. Especially since it's the same price. Eventually they will be able to upgrade to the sic plates. Who knows when that will happen. Apparently they have used all their material for the sic nails. And are not able to acquire more for a while. I asked a bunch of questions to dnail at chalice. They gave me the impressuon that the silicon carbide material was unavailable period.


I'd like to see that 4 plate hydrolic press that Tony Vezura has been talking about. If it can really press as much as he says. That press might be an industrial press. Being that it.would be too large for the home. So then back to dnail or diy.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Is that much pressure really required though? And will that much pressure bring an amount of heat you don't want?
> 
> What is the difference between that and a d nail press? Is there really any benefit to going pneumatic?


there more press the less heat needed


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 4, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> there more press the less heat needed


I know. Pressure = heat.


That's why I ask.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 4, 2015)

Barbsin @ 28min looks killer. Matt's reaction after he did that first dab says it all.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I know. Pressure = heat.
> 
> 
> That's why I ask.


from looking at foundations videos and instagram it is a beneficial thing 

I am still waiting to get it a lot of pressing will be done.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 4, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> from looking at foundations videos and instagram it is a beneficial thing
> 
> I am still waiting to get it a lot of pressing will be done.


I look forward to seeing your results. I'm sure they will be great!


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> There's other factors too. Cuban grower gets 80-95% returns from his dry sift. Using a modified t shirt press. That's 99% heads to though. Depending on what you are pressing. And how much at a time ......
> 
> 
> I like the idea of running more that half a gram per press. And being able to get the lower temps. Even the smaller one can press more than a straightener. It's 5x5. My straightener is 2 x 4 inches. I'd go for the larger one too. Especially since it's the same price. Eventually they will be able to upgrade to the sic plates. Who knows when that will happen. Apparently they have used all their material for the sic nails. And are not able to acquire more for a while. I asked a bunch of questions to dnail at chalice. They gave me the impressuon that the silicon carbide material was unavailable period.
> ...


That's what I'm saying, they are using very high quality starting to recieve great yields. But when it comes to bud or even hash really, them using their 5x5 plate is yielding the same amount as you using your 2x4. The only difference is the amount you get to press. The large one, seems more worth it but the fact that the other one isn't THAT big and you yield the same as a $50-$100 straightener? As far as lower temps, the hair straightener that we found at Sally's Beauty Shop goes down to 130f or 160f which is pretty damn low I would think.

I would loveeee to see Tony Vezura's press, he has one that seems to be a true game changer. Very much not home use but still a good machine. 

And I'm not trying to knock d-nail at all by the way, I like the idea that they are trying to help the rosin game with a fair price unit. My main thing is, the small one might not be worth it while the large one might.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 5, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> https://m.youtube.com/feed?layout=mobile&tsp=1&utcoffset=-420
> 
> Bubbleman does the official review on the dnail press. Price is ~$350usd so far.


I ordered mine. I also got stainless steel mesh screens 25u. Can't wait to start squishing buds and pressing dry sift.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 7, 2015)

some more hash rosin 

90u Bodhi Dank Zappa


----------



## hyroot (Aug 7, 2015)

@Twitch. Apparently foundation extracts is pressing trim in those tea bags. Not straight buds


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 7, 2015)

hyroot said:


> @Twitch. Apparently foundation extracts is pressing trim in those tea bags. Not straight buds


trim rosin does not sound good at all


----------



## skuba (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm wanting to make hash rosin out of this bubble today. 

 

Where can i find the 90u teabags? We tried pressing it without any screen and obviously just made a mess. Is it worth using a regular-ass grocery store teabag?

Also wondering at what temps you guys are pressing hash at and how long. I've made flower rosin before but don't want to fuck this hash up! please help!


----------



## Twitch (Aug 7, 2015)

no shit and getting returns like that!! Where did you get this information.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 7, 2015)

actually I got off the phone with Rosin Technologies and 90u if for bubble or sift and the 220u is in fact made for flower they have them on the aqua labs site.

actually I also have an Email from Aqualabs and Rosin Technologies saying this.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 7, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> no shit and getting returns like that!! Where did you get this information.



From the hash church group on facebook.

Soilgrown a while ago tried pressing shake and trim in a screen and got good results . That's on his ig. But that was before the tea bag thing.

John Berfelo presses trim into a rock hard nug with a garlic press then presses it like flowers.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 7, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> trim rosin does not sound good at all



Why not. If trim can make some great full melt ice wax, why not rosin then.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 8, 2015)

skuba said:


> Hey guys, I'm wanting to make hash rosin out of this bubble today.
> 
> View attachment 3474911
> 
> ...


Check out this vid. I ended up buying 25u steel mesh screens that can be used a few times before discarding them. Likely better then the mesh alternative that you see in this video.


----------



## gk skunky (Aug 8, 2015)

That glass carb cap is the shit. Need to find me one like that.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone check out at the 13:00 mark, did the guy on the bottom, 2nd to the left,use dewalt ratcheting clamp and then attach a hair straightener to it? Anyone know more about this?


----------



## hyroot (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep. Towards the end somewhere they talk about getting tennis elbow / shoulder from doing that. They're stoked on the dnail press so they don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 13, 2015)

Romulan rosin 22% return


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks good twitch! And Romulan too


----------



## nvhak49 (Aug 13, 2015)

What micron screens are you guys using for hash and than flower too?


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 13, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> What micron screens are you guys using for hash and than flower too?


25u


----------



## hyroot (Aug 13, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> View attachment 3478391 View attachment 3478393 Romulan rosin 22% return



Looks good. Is it's from flower, bubble or sift, or trim?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 13, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> What micron screens are you guys using for hash and than flower too?


what I have read is 90u for bubble keif and sift and 220u for flower and trim



hyroot said:


> Looks good. Is it's from flower, bubble or sift, or trim?


flower and no screen, thanks


----------



## nvhak49 (Aug 13, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> what I have read is 90u for bubble keif and sift and 220u for flower and trim
> 
> 
> flower and no screen, thanks


Ok cool thanks, going to be making a bunch of bubble this weekend and wanting to press rosin out of it all.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 13, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Yep. Towards the end somewhere they talk about getting tennis elbow / shoulder from doing that. They're stoked on the dnail press so they don't have to do that anymore.


They are getting tennis elbow from using the ratcheting clamp...? How..? The d-nail press is nice, but I think I will stick to my straightener. I just don't produce enough to justify the purchase. I am pretty interested in the ratcheting clamp tech if you know more about it and how he made it?

@Twitch. Is that with the new press??


----------



## resinhead (Aug 14, 2015)

@twitch . whutchya pressin with?


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 14, 2015)

resinhead said:


> @twitch . whutchya pressin with?


You tagged the wrong twitch fyi lol


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 14, 2015)

You heat press the kief or bubble hash using a 25 micron screen. Flowers are pressed directly within the wax paper with no screen.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 14, 2015)

maybe the MODs will give me the regular Twitch handle so i don't have to use the period lol... haven't got it yet they are shipping out today, so some time next week.


----------



## resinhead (Aug 14, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> You tagged the wrong twitch fyi lol


My first time tagging anybody, and fail!!
I wonder what he squishes them flowers with though? Hair straightener? it must be a modified hair straitener... I missed it somewhere in this long thread.
My idea is to use my hydraulic automotive jack to modify my Remington hair straightener... Has this been tested yet?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 14, 2015)

just got my air compressor for the press 33 gal 140 psi and it plugs into 110


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 15, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> just got my air compressor for the press 33 gal 140 psi and it plugs into 110


which press did you order?


----------



## hyroot (Aug 15, 2015)

I pressed a pre 98 bubba bud for a single dab. It was the lightest color and most transparent / clear of any rosin I've made. I don't know if it's the genetics or age of material. The pre 98 I just jar'd up yesterday. Maybe like bho, older material can produce a darker colored rosin.


Thoughts ......


----------



## undercoverfbi (Aug 15, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I pressed a pre 98 bubba bud for a single dab. It was the lightest color and most transparent / clear of any rosin I've made. I don't know if it's the genetics or age of material. The pre 98 I just jar'd up yesterday. Maybe like bho, older material can produce a darker colored rosin.
> 
> 
> Thoughts ......


Agreed on the clearest beautiful dab. My rosintech gave some of the purest and tastiest stuff I have ever dabbed. 

Interesting theorem on age affecting product transparency. I would go as to say maybe it's the amount of curing which affects color, the chlorophyll might make a difference.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> which press did you order?


Rosin Technologies


----------



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2015)

Just got .12 off .5 24% off the Romulan, this is a strain that at the most was an 18 to 20% yield with bho....


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 15, 2015)

So your getting better yields pressing it than running it....? Ummm damn?


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 15, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> Just got .12 off .5 24% off the Romulan, this is a strain that at the most was an 18 to 20% yield with bho....


When you yield that much with BHO, Weren't you using trim? I'm assuming the rosin was nug?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2015)

it was a couple of years ago but it was nug, but my method has changed a little don't think it would effect yield though


----------



## Twitch (Aug 16, 2015)

some Rosin from the famous Romulan, still waiting on the press.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 16, 2015)

I noticed that my straighter has a slight arc on both pad, so i have placed 2 x 1/8" thick plates that are perfectly flat, yields have been better.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 17, 2015)

I feel like fresh harvested nugs or only a few days dry with about half of the usual moisture left in the nugs than what we aim for normally will be the optimal pressing nugs...it also stands to reason that since the heat is decarbing the plant material, if you harvest earlier you could still get excellent rosin?


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 17, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> I noticed that my straighter has a slight arc on both pad, so i have placed 2 x 1/8" thick plates that are perfectly flat, yields have been better.


What do you mean? When you press with the hair straightener,it wasn't actually sitting flush? Because i noticed when press my straighter too,i do see light in between the gap so it's truly not sitting as flat as possible too. When you added the plates,it took care of that gap?


----------



## Twitch (Aug 17, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> What do you mean? When you press with the hair straightener,it wasn't actually sitting flush? Because i noticed when press my straighter too,i do see light in between the gap so it's truly not sitting as flat as possible too. When you added the plates,it took care of that gap?


yep


----------



## RosinMan (Aug 17, 2015)

I was going to order from RosinTechnologies which is a Aqualab company, but I heard about these other guys called Rosin Tech Products. They have a pretty large selection of presses they are offering at good prices. Delivery on some of their presses is around 2 - 3 weeks right now but Im willing to wait it out. Placing an order from one of their Pneumatic presses later tonight. Their website is www.rosintechproducts.com


----------



## gk skunky (Aug 17, 2015)

Have any of you tried using enough parchment so you can fold around the bud, then as you are pressing full pressure slowly pull the parchment through and out from between the plates. The scale I have sucks and haven't got to try it much but it just visually it seems that increased yield too. Idk. Someone else give it a shot please if you don't mind and give your opinions.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 18, 2015)

RosinMan said:


> I was going to order from RosinTechnologies which is a Aqualab company, but I heard about these other guys called Rosin Tech Products. They have a pretty large selection of presses they are offering at good prices. Delivery on some of their presses is around 2 - 3 weeks right now but Im willing to wait it out. Placing an order from one of their Pneumatic presses later tonight. Their website is www.rosintechproducts.com


yea this is spam you are affiliated with rosin tech which has a horrible name because the guy claim everything is US made and US glass when it is all Chinese stuff, the reason I am willing to take this bold step and call you out is because the picture you have of tea bags in the same picture they use for their tea bags.

Rosin Technologies for the mother fucking win not rosin tech, y'all have a horrible reputation in the Rosin closed threads on FB


----------



## Twitch (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok so I did a little more digging and you are not the Rosin tech I was thinking of, you are Rosin Tech Products then there is Rosin Tech and then Rosin Technologies, you do have some interesting products, but don't come in here playing like you are not affiliated with them.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 20, 2015)

Had some filthy jars trichome filled but also a lot of dog hair as these fuckers haven't stopped shedding all summer. So I iso'ed my jars noticed a lot of hair and debris in the scrapings so I rosined it up got good return. Its very dark compared to Rosin from flowers or even the bubble I've done. 

I wasn't sure how it would work so I only did a little bit of the QWISO. Thinking this is how I am going to clean my jars from now on, the heat press should get the rest of the ISO out of the hash if there is any left I'm thinking.

Also I don't have all the fancy screens you guys have, I've been cutting open a Lipton green tea pouch washing it good under hot water carefully and using it as my screen to press hashes has been working great, I get a real firm shatter consistency threw them and no debris, or flavours from the tea.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 21, 2015)

They maybe they are not telling the truth here said mine won't be out for another 10days but they are working on it.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 23, 2015)

dammit I want my press....


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah especially when you paid more than anyone else will end up paying for a press


----------



## Twitch (Aug 23, 2015)

not on a pneumatic one, Dnail said their pneumatic one will be in that price range, 3k to 4k. Also the guy that came in here for rosin tech products has pneumatic ones for that price range.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 23, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> not on a pneumatic one, Dnail said their pneumatic one will be in that price range, 3k to 4k. Also the guy that came in here for rosin tech products has pneumatic ones for that price range.



That guy came in here is reselling dnail and ape products without their consent. Dnail posted about it in the hash church group on face book


----------



## Twitch (Aug 23, 2015)

Good, all their stuff looked like all Dnails stuff just re stickered


----------



## hyroot (Aug 23, 2015)

High five vape is releasing a press that looks like the same press as dnail. But it's $250. Who knows if they are using the same heating element or what ever


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 23, 2015)

The Goldash guy on Instagram has a setup coming out as well


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 23, 2015)

Pretty nice how all these different companies are coming out with their own. Helps spread the word and drops the price down on other machines. $250 seems like a steal almost but I do wonder what they are doing.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 24, 2015)

I am just going to put this here....


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 24, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> I am just going to put this here....


jesus that's quite the contraption lol.

She's a little loud for home use I think


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 24, 2015)

Im glad I didn't drop a bunch of cash on a cls and oven I'd much rather have a press like that, I think bho is gonna fade in the near future


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone seen one of these? medisun farms rosinpress. 


http://medisunfarms.bigcartel.com/product/medisun-farms-solventless-oil-press


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 24, 2015)

600$ ouch..right now I'm tryn to deconstruct a hair straightener and use the plates to make a ghetto press similar to that, won't be able to use that much pressure tho


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 24, 2015)

Damn $600! For some reason I thought it was way cheaper.



either way it's cool to see all these different options.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 24, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Im glad I didn't drop a bunch of cash on a cls and oven I'd much rather have a press like that, I think bho is gonna fade in the near future



It already has in cali, oregon and washington. Only a few dispensaries still have bho in stock. If they keep carrying it they are going to have a rude awakening very soon and be in a world of hurt and debt. Considering the new laws in california recently in effect. And new laws in washington as well

production an aggravated felony if within 300 feet of a residence. 7 year sentence and a $50,000 fine. If more than 300 feet just a 3-5 year sentence. No fine. And possession of bho regardless of having a rec is a misdemeanor.

If you don't have a rec in Oregon it's illegal to make any concentrates. Even with a rec it's illegal to make all concentrates in and/ or near a residence. If you have a rec you have to have an approved facility

I don't know the specifics of the penal code of washinhton. But I do know all collective grows are illegal. It's illegal to make any concentrate for another patient. Any chemical solvent extracts are illegal.

There's already a bill in motion to ban solvent concentrates in Colorado has to go through all the committees.

Bho's days are numbered and pretty much over. Most have switched to using co2 or over the counter terpenes or just bubble, rosin and sift.


Bubbleman just posted new pics on fb with the larger press. He made a half zip pretty quick.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 24, 2015)

In San Jose, it's pretty damn hard to find BHO. Mostly places here sell the co2, which I have been getting recently and it isn't that bad really. Price is $40 a gram which is more than BHO but cheaper than rosin. Rosin here is $40 for a half gram and only one place sells it. But after watching a recent episode of hash church, it shows co2 isn't per sue the cleanest either. You gotta question the type of co2 they are using, where they are obtaining, and if they removed the mystery oil in the co2. Yes it has mystery oil. And then the fats and lipids is a different subject..

I've been using the hair straightener still just to make solventless oil. It's easier cheaper, I can buy 3 grams of hash for $25 and press it all and get almost a gram of oil.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 24, 2015)

co2 is garbage I have done more washes then I can count on co2 for shops


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 24, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> co2 is garbage I have done more washes then I can count on co2 for shops


I feel ya but that's what is allowed in San Jose for the most part. I've thought about getting some c02 and winterizing it to see the outcome.


----------



## Twitch (Aug 25, 2015)

they have no intentions of banning it here, they like all the money they get in mips fees, and no licensed facilities have blown up just jack asses at home


----------



## Twitch (Aug 25, 2015)

@hyroot hey asshole.... what tea bags are people using instead of the screens? they appear to be tea bags actually for tea.. can you clear this up for me? thanks 

I saw somewhere, were it looked like a coffee filter wrap around ground material...


----------



## nvhak49 (Aug 25, 2015)

So I made some rosin from bubble hash recently and good yields and its good stuff other than it being super tacky and its a pain in the butt to dab it off the parchment paper I've stuck it in the freezer and its more like shatter for a little bit till it gets warmed up than it turns back into a super tacky/sticky oil. Do you guys know how to make it so it's not so tacky and more like a shatter. Wonder if it's from the hash or am I doing something wrong? I've been using a revlon hair straightener heat setting 15 and 25 micron pressing screen.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 25, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> So I made some rosin from bubble hash recently and good yields and its good stuff other than it being super tacky and its a pain in the butt to dab it off the parchment paper I've stuck it in the freezer and its more like shatter for a little bit till it gets warmed up than it turns back into a super tacky/sticky oil. Do you guys know how to make it so it's not so tacky and more like a shatter. Wonder if it's from the hash or am I doing something wrong? I've been using a revlon hair straightener heat setting 15 and 25 micron pressing screen.


I've found that using a higher grade bubble to begin with makes a more shatter like product while the lower grade stuff makes sap.

I made some 160u and 190u contaminant rosin a while back and I still have it on the parchment cuz it's too much of a hassle to get it off. pure sap


----------



## Twitch (Aug 25, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> So I made some rosin from bubble hash recently and good yields and its good stuff other than it being super tacky and its a pain in the butt to dab it off the parchment paper I've stuck it in the freezer and its more like shatter for a little bit till it gets warmed up than it turns back into a super tacky/sticky oil. Do you guys know how to make it so it's not so tacky and more like a shatter. Wonder if it's from the hash or am I doing something wrong? I've been using a revlon hair straightener heat setting 15 and 25 micron pressing screen.


when I use a screen of some sort and lower temps usually always give me a more stable oil.


----------



## nvhak49 (Aug 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've found that using a higher grade bubble to begin with makes a more shatter like product while the lower grade stuff makes sap.
> 
> I made some 160u and 190u contaminant rosin a while back and I still have it on the parchment cuz it's too much of a hassle to get it off. pure sap


Makes sense, this was from a auto flower that I grew outside that was just ok. I'll try some from my indoor grow come harvest time. Thanks.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 25, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> @hyroot hey asshole.... what tea bags are people using instead of the screens? they appear to be tea bags actually for tea.. can you clear this up for me? thanks
> 
> I saw somewhere, were it looked like a coffee filter wrap around ground material...


Some people are using tea bags, literally Lipton tea bags. I've done it a few times and works pretty well. I just prefer using the 110 silk screen.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2015)

I always associated shatters with lack of terpenes with bho...I figured the terps would act as a solvent somewhat kinda dissolving the thc to make it more sappy? This would be the same with rosin? I could be wrong tho


----------



## hyroot (Aug 25, 2015)

Twitch. said:


> @hyroot hey asshole.... what tea bags are people using instead of the screens? they appear to be tea bags actually for tea.. can you clear this up for me? thanks
> 
> I saw somewhere, were it looked like a coffee filter wrap around ground material...



Hey dingle berry cuban grower used to use regular tea bags from amazon. Iced tea. Drinking tea. 

Build a soil dude uses coffee filters.

Most are using screens. Some are still using just regular old tea bags.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 25, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> 600$ ouch..right now I'm tryn to deconstruct a hair straightener and use the plates to make a ghetto press similar to that, won't be able to use that much pressure tho


How's that working out for you? I too was thinking of doing that, making something similar I saw on hash church.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> How's that working out for you? I too was thinking of doing that, making something similar I saw on hash church.


Not well...hah, can you post a link to the vid you saw on it? Maybe I can get some ideas, don't watch hash church


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 26, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Not well...hah, can you post a link to the vid you saw on it? Maybe I can get some ideas, don't watch hash church


Rosin Tech

13 mins into the video, look at the guy 2nd to the left.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 27, 2015)

I found a few hand ratcheting clamps that do 300lbs, 450lbs, and 600lbs of pressure but i just don't know if the hair straightener can handle that pressure. Or even the ceramic plates on the straightener for that matter.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 27, 2015)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-6-in-Large-Trigger-Clamp-DWHT83192/204987959

^--- The Dewalt does 300lbs

http://www.homedepot.com/p/BESSEY-12-in-1-Hand-Trigger-Clamp-with-3-1-2-in-Throat-Depth-EZS30-8/205512952

^--- The Bessey does 445lbs

I think I might go for the 445 but I just feel that might be too much..


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 27, 2015)

Rosin Technique....Easy DIY Solventless

I was always thinking of getting a tortilla maker and this guy kinda makes me want to further get it..


----------



## hyroot (Aug 27, 2015)

45u bubble that dried for a week then cured for 3 weeks. Then pressed to rosin with a straightener with a 90u screen. All I have is 45u bubble to puff for the next couple weeks. I don't think it will last...lol




I have enough bubble left to make one more rosin patty. Then I half gram left of pressed hash set aside to cure a while ago.

I dropped that flake on it when I packed my last bowl of pre 98 bubba.


----------



## nvhak49 (Aug 27, 2015)

Not the greatest picture hard to get a good one only using your phone. i pressed it from bubble hash threw a 25u pressing screen it's from a blue mystic AF I grew outside. It's really good but pretty tacky/sappy stuff. I can't wait to press some more from better hash.


----------



## HiloReign (Sep 4, 2015)

Perhaps I missed it while thumbing through the thread, but how are you guys storing your rosin globs? 

Very much appreciate the thread and information shared by everyone who posted~


----------



## francy420 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## francy420 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am sorry but the loader on RIU fucking blows. It never post my fucking text and puts the pics out of order. Can't fucking stand it anymore. Anyway darker is 25u bubble lighter is "B" grade sift.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

rosin withdrawals .....feening!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

looking great Francy. Some users use photobucket or other image hosting sites. Seems to work pretty well for them.


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 10, 2015)

Pressed this from lemon kush bubble hash. I used a 25micron screen. I'm not sure how much hash I used to get it. Next time I press I'll weigh them to find out the yield. This stuff is pretty strong stuff.


----------



## barcow (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone experiment with modding a t shirt press or is it not enough pressure? Wondering if the dnail press is any different from the ones on amazon.. Got one of these sitting at as friends house http://www.amazon.com/PowerPress-Industrial-Quality-Digital-15-Inch-Sublimation/dp/B009CCVS4E


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 10, 2015)

barcow said:


> Anyone experiment with modding a t shirt press or is it not enough pressure? Wondering if the dnail press is any different from the ones on amazon.. Got one of these sitting at as friends house http://www.amazon.com/PowerPress-Industrial-Quality-Digital-15-Inch-Sublimation/dp/B009CCVS4E


thats what soilgrown has been using all along......


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 10, 2015)

barcow said:


> Anyone experiment with modding a t shirt press or is it not enough pressure? Wondering if the dnail press is any different from the ones on amazon.. Got one of these sitting at as friends house http://www.amazon.com/PowerPress-Industrial-Quality-Digital-15-Inch-Sublimation/dp/B009CCVS4E


Does that press heat up both plates. Seems like it would work.


----------



## barcow (Sep 10, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> Does that press heat up both plates. Seems like it would work.


Yes it heats both sides. and I looked on instagram soil grown does not own this model. He had a old one that heated 1 side and has recently changed to d nail which is 100$ more...bout to test some stuff with it in a couple hours I'll let y'all know.


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 10, 2015)

barcow said:


> Yes it heats both sides. and I looked on instagram soil grown does not own this model. He had a old one that heated 1 side and has recently changed to d nail which is 100$ more...bout to test some stuff with it in a couple hours I'll let y'all know.


Oh ok, yeah let us know how it works. I really want to get a big press the hair straightener works but it would be nice to press more at one time. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## chuck estevez (Sep 10, 2015)

I bought a hydraulic stamp press and 2 bench blocks, 2 hot plates, I heat up the blocks to about 150 each, then i can do about 3 presses before i need to heat again.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 12, 2015)

Did a lazy man bubble hash run with my post dry sifted herbs and only using 4 bags.  Collected everything in the 45 and then rosin'd it.

Turned 6ish grams of the multi strain wide spectrum hash into a little over 3 grams of rosin.


----------



## barcow (Sep 14, 2015)

Tried the t shirt press...maybe because its 15x15 it doesn't work. Yields are wierd..when it locks I get more than when its not able to lock. Still experimenting on yields...seems better for hash than for flowers. Anyone had luck with this type of model?


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 15, 2015)

barcow said:


> Tried the t shirt press...maybe because its 15x15 it doesn't work. Yields are wierd..when it locks I get more than when its not able to lock. Still experimenting on yields...seems better for hash than for flowers. Anyone had luck with this type of model?


Damn that's a bummer I was hoping it went well for you. Keep trying it out and let me know. I'll be buying a press next month not sure what kinda I'm going to get or what size. Debating if the 15x15 is worth it or if the 5x5 is enough? If anyone has any experience in either one it would be awesome if you would chime in.


----------



## barcow (Sep 15, 2015)

I get the same yield in 3 presses that I get in one press with the hair straightener. Ends up being a little sappy. Only positive is no vape smell with the t shirt press. Tried in pressing on different parts the middle is best. Would say unless you can mod 15x15 (been trying to find info online) to get more pressure just go with a 5x5 or mod a arbor press. Going to try bubble today hopefully better results. 

Pressed gorilla glue buds at 320f 3 seconds. Need to get better camera.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 16, 2015)

Dark side of the moon fresh frozen flower rosin


 
Scissor hash to rosin


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Did a lazy man bubble hash run with my post dry sifted herbs and only using 4 bags. Collected everything in the 45 and then rosin'd it.
> 
> Turned 6ish grams of the multi strain wide spectrum hash into a little over 3 grams of rosin.
> 
> ...


killing me! bet its fire...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Dark side of the moon fresh frozen flower rosin
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501403
> ...


u get any moisture in that? looks good!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> u get any moisture in that? looks good!


Well one is from fresh frozen. The other is from scissor hash from fresh trimming.


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 17, 2015)

Has anyone tried making edibles out of rosin. I've read where guys are decarbing bho than melting into coconut oil than putting the oil into whatever they want to make. I'm sure it can be done with rosin too. Just wondering if any of you have tried it yet?


----------



## barcow (Sep 18, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> Has anyone tried making edibles out of rosin. I've read where guys are decarbing bho than melting into coconut oil than putting the oil into whatever they want to make. I'm sure it can be done with rosin too. Just wondering if any of you have tried it yet?


There was a video on john berfelo's called phenoix tears vs frosin drops. He just put drops of rosin into a spoon of coconut oil then heated it. It dissolved into the coconut oil in seconds. 

https://cannasseurmagazine.co/frosin-drops-vs-phoenix-tears-vs-bho/


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 18, 2015)

barcow said:


> There was a video on john berfelo's called phenoix tears vs frosin drops. He just put drops of rosin into a spoon of coconut oil then heated it. It dissolved into the coconut oil in seconds.
> 
> https://cannasseurmagazine.co/frosin-drops-vs-phoenix-tears-vs-bho/


Yeah I saw that video, it was up for debate it it needed to be decarbed first tho, I guess that is the real question I'm asking if it needs to be. Kinda makes sense why it would be needed so it's strong and has a good effect.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 18, 2015)

I eat rosin coconut oil every day, but it's inactive. It definitely needs to be decarbed. The minimal amount of heat squishing the hash and dissolving into coconut oil didn't activate.


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 21, 2015)

Any of you guys ever used one of the new rosin presses that have came out or are going to come out soon? Wondering if the amount of pressure while pressing is even across the 15x15 plate or does it only work well with smaller presses or does the 5x5 press more even? Debating on which one to purchase.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Sep 21, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> Any of you guys ever used one of the new rosin presses that have came out or are going to come out soon? Wondering if the amount of pressure while pressing is even across the 15x15 plate or does it only work well with smaller presses or does the 5x5 press more even? Debating on which one to purchase.


I saw one guy on IG using that big plate one...said he couldn't get enough pressure and his returns were crap


----------



## Twitch (Sep 22, 2015)

pneumatic, you wont ever get the press with the beefed up t shirt press.


----------



## nvhak49 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah that's what I've been reading too that you can't get a good pressure with the bigger press, would the 5x5 be better for even pressure?


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 23, 2015)

Confidential cheese flower rosin


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 23, 2015)

Are you using a hair straightener and parchment for that golden glob of rosin zchopper?


----------



## miloin303 (Sep 24, 2015)

Is everyone still finding that Rosin has a short shelf life in regards to color?


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 24, 2015)

miloin303 said:


> Is everyone still finding that Rosin has a short shelf life in regards to color?


Have you been putting it in the fridge or a cool/dark place? I think people have been treating it like ice wax. I noticed my stuff buttered up and the color did darken too (I was using hash though so pretty dark from the start) but I just had it laying around everywhere kinda lol.


----------



## miloin303 (Sep 24, 2015)

I've never been around it actually. Trying to decide which way to go in order to have nice amber room temp manageable medicine


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 26, 2015)

Chemdawg OG rosin


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 26, 2015)

Rosin Slab. I made that.


----------



## barcow (Sep 26, 2015)

2 presses from gram of bubble 90u tea bag from aqua labs. Seems pretty stable. Using the t shirt press. Still trying to figure out how to get more pressure. Pressed 6 times...trying to see how to get it down to 1-2 presses.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2015)

I've gone back to using the 25u screen. The new screens I ordered sent me 90 mesh not 90 micron. It's 175u. I went with my 25u screen. It came out really good.

45u icewax rosin


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I've gone back to using the 25u screen. The new screens I ordered sent me 90 mesh not 90 micron. It's 175u. I went with my 25u screen. It came out really good.
> 
> 45u icewax rosin
> 
> ...


Lookin dank bro, I use a 25u screen to press my bubble hash as well seems to work great, have you tried the tea bags that aqualabtechnologies sells? They seem like their micron is pretty high I think 90u.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 8, 2015)

I've been using 110u for my bubble hash.


----------



## barcow (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone using 90u screens for pressing bubble into rosin? Tried it and it just went thru the screen/too much residue.. going to probably stick with 25u from now on. Curious if its a stain related issue.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 10, 2015)

25u icewax rosin pressed with a 25u screen

I cured the hash for a couple weeks


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 10, 2015)

barcow said:


> Anyone using 90u screens for pressing bubble into rosin? Tried it and it just went thru the screen/too much residue.. going to probably stick with 25u from now on. Curious if its a stain related issue.


Actual residue in the rosin or on the nail? I use 110micron and never got any residue in my oil. So not rely sure? Did you do hash or flower?


----------



## barcow (Oct 10, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Actual residue in the rosin or on the nail? I use 110micron and never got any residue in my oil. So not rely sure? Did you do hash or flower?


The rosin looks like 25u hash and the bags were 90u from aqua labs. I tried pressing 90u and 25u bubble both had the same results. When I dab less than 1/2 of it melts. Also pressing same day. Should I wait for bubble to dry before pressing?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 10, 2015)

barcow said:


> The rosin looks like 25u hash and the bags were 90u from aqua labs. I tried pressing 90u and 25u bubble both had the same results. When I dab less than 1/2 of it melts. Also pressing same day. Should I wait for bubble to dry before pressing?



Yes let it dry always dry hash properly. Never leave any moisture in it. If it doesn't melt. That's the genetics. Less soluble terpene oils.


----------



## chewberto (Oct 18, 2015)

Haven't been around in a while. Here is some Flower Rosin.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2015)

fucking beautiful rosin pics chewberto!


YUM!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 19, 2015)

DAB TIME!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 22, 2015)

A dab of grape lime ricky flower rosin. I got a 33.3% return. Using a $24 flat iron straightener from Walmart. Yeah that return does seem insane. I rechecked multiple times.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 22, 2015)

Let's see how this works out.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 22, 2015)

I just set my straightener on my desk. Then place a drink coaster on top. To block the heat from burning my hand. Then press down with both hands and lean into it with all my body weight. 

Press for 6 seconds.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 22, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Let's see how this works out.


I need one of those!!! I stand on my straightener and I'm under 140 lbs. So I do this weird little crouched over balance on one foot thing to get as much pressure as possible.. I bet it looks hilarious.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 22, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I just set my straightener on my desk. Then place a drink coaster on top. To block the heat from burning my hand. Then press down with both hands and lean into it with all my body weight.
> 
> Press for 6 seconds.


Nice. Mr Nice Guy style. I used to do that but with an oven mitt but found I wasn't getting as much pressure as I'd like so started to balancing thing.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 22, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nice. Mr Nice Guy style. I used to do that but with an oven mitt but found I wasn't getting as much pressure as I'd like so started to balancing thing.


The coaster is one of those cardboard like ones the hydro shops give away. It folds over the straightener. I'm also 6' 1" and 230


----------



## barcow (Oct 22, 2015)

The dewalt works. Been using that with 20$ Revlon. I've pressed around 220-260f. Comes out shatter. Only issue is sometimes it doesn't press evenly/slips out.


----------



## resinhead (Oct 22, 2015)

hyroot said:


> A dab of grape lime ricky flower rosin. I got a 33.3% return. Using a $24 flat iron straightener from Walmart. Yeah that return does seem insane. I rechecked multiple times.
> 
> View attachment 3526326



The oil looks nice, but show us that straightener! Or at least tell us which one it is! This is what I thought was the best one to get. Remington "wet 2 straight". It does ok. But not 33%


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 22, 2015)

resinhead said:


> View attachment 3526364
> 
> 
> The oil looks nice, but show us that straightener! Or at least tell us which one it is! This is what I thought was the best one to get. Remington "wet 2 straight". It does ok. But not 33%


Its the quality of the flower/hash that determines yield not which straightner you use


----------



## hyroot (Oct 22, 2015)

resinhead said:


> View attachment 3526364
> 
> 
> The oil looks nice, but show us that straightener! Or at least tell us which one it is! This is what I thought was the best one to get. Remington "wet 2 straight". It does ok. But not 33%





But like @lio lacidem said yield and quality depends on strain mostly.

My cherry pie would yield 25% but my 9lb hammer will only yield 10% . This is the first time I've grown and pressed grape lime ricky. That plant was from seed.

GLR


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 22, 2015)

I need to get one of them wide straighteners. been using a skinny one only about half the width, maybe even less.


----------



## barcow (Oct 22, 2015)

Pressed .5 strawberry nug. Got .1 out of it. Pressed at 240 still a little sappy guess i can go lower temp. Anyone here tried putting drop of water on the rosin chips before repressing? Helps yields/less popcorn taste.


----------



## resinhead (Oct 22, 2015)

lio lacidem said:


> Its the quality of the flower/hash that determines yield not which straightner you use





hyroot said:


> View attachment 3526417
> 
> 
> But like @lio lacidem said yield and quality depends on strain mostly.
> ...


Nice! Those are beautiful flowers!
I've only got 15% max yield doing rosin. Tried a few strAins...
I think moisture content may be a huge factor.


----------



## resinhead (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm taking my straightener to Jamaica next month to get serious about squishing


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 22, 2015)

barcow said:


> The dewalt works. Been using that with 20$ Revlon. I've pressed around 220-260f. Comes out shatter. Only issue is sometimes it doesn't press evenly/slips out.


I just used the dewalt and it works great. I can clamp it very quick and easy! The only thing is, my hair straightener's lowest setting is 300f and with the amount of pressure now, I need to drop the temp by a lot. At least 200f, so I might pick up a new hair straightener if I can find a low costing low temp one. Unless I press for like 3-4 seconds maybe but even then.. lol


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2015)

I just broke my only nail. I'm flat broke til next week. Just spent a lot of money on my car after the serpentine pulley broke and caused other shit to break. I can't dab. Now I can finally get a quartz banger once I get paid and move on from ceramic. Quartz nails have gotten a lot cheaper too.


----------



## R&RHashman (Oct 23, 2015)

careful who you buy from some shops will sell you a nail saying its quartz and its cheap glass that breaks.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> careful who you buy from some shops will sell you a nail saying its quartz and its cheap glass that breaks.


I know. So many people make them now. The price has dropped dramatically everywhere. Dnail is the only place that still charges $100 for a quartz nail. They don't even have bangers. Everyone else sells them for $28-$50 depending on how thick they are. The cheap Chinese glass ones are now like $15.

A lot of glass blowers only make nails these days or more nails than pieces. They wholesale them. Probably to move volume . They also don't have to pay taxes on the gear if they wholesale it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I know. So many people make them now. The price has dropped dramatically everywhere. Dnail is the only place that still charges $100 for a quartz nail. They don't even have bangers. Everyone else sells them for $28-$50 depending on how thick they are. The cheap Chinese glass ones are now like $15.
> 
> A lot of glass blowers only make nails these days or more nails than pieces. They wholesale them. Probably to move volume . They also don't have to pay taxes on the gear if they wholesale it.


Yea I know a few quartz banger wholesalers, they sell them for 8$ each then you can ask 20-30$ easily. Sell in big quantities like 800 at a time.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a couple china quartz bangers. I always wonder what the real difference is between these $100 american ones and the $15 chinese ones. I can't help but feel it's just american industry/glassblowers trying to protect itself..... propaganda.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2015)

You'll know if it's glass or quartz when you season it. 

I always expect them to explode when I put the hot quartz in water but they never do.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I have a couple china quartz bangers. I always wonder what the real difference is between these $100 american ones and the $15 chinese ones. I can't help but feel it's just american industry/glassblowers trying to protect itself..... propaganda.



Typically the Chinese ones are made out of glass with aluminum in that same glass.

American ones are really made from quartz. The layer above gold.

Price with glass blowers is just like price with hash makers. You can get that $50 per gram no prob. If you are famous and have a guest spot on hash church or weed nerd or what ever else. Then you can get $150 a gram.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Typically the Chinese ones are made out of glass with aluminum in that same glass.
> 
> American ones are really made from quartz. The layer above gold.
> 
> Price with glass blowers is just like price with hash makers. You can get that $50 per gram no prob. If you are famous and have a guest spot on hash church or weed nerd or what ever else. Then you can get $150 a gram.


Every peice of quartz I've owned has been Chinese and they are DEFINITELY NOT glass. They are quartz. Like I said above, you'd find out quickly while seasoning the nail or banger.

Put hot glass in water it will instantly break. Quartz will not.


I'd love to see some kind of lab analysis between the different quartz. Any analysis results exist online?

I'm still not convinced American quartz is any better than Chinese. I really feel like it's just industry trying to protect itself by slandering the other.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 23, 2015)

Well The clamp broke the hair straightener today... Lol I guess it was too much force Or something because the unit stopped heating up So I'm guessing the ceramic part broke Even though I didn't really hear anything. Pretty lame because the yields were much better and so was the qualitySo I would like to still use the clamp But I need a better heating element or hair straightener of some sort. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2015)

Have a nice weekend everyone
Here's some organic Moonshine Haze Rosin (Solventless Hash Oil)


----------



## resinhead (Oct 24, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Well The clamp broke the hair straightener today... Lol I guess it was too much force Or something because the unit stopped heating up So I'm guessing the ceramic part broke Even though I didn't really hear anything. Pretty lame because the yields were much better and so was the qualitySo I would like to still use the clamp But I need a better heating element or hair straightener of some sort. Anyone have any ideas?


Maybe increase the surface area of the pressure points from the clamp?


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 24, 2015)

resinhead said:


> Maybe increase the surface area of the pressure points from the clamp?


That's what I was thinking as well. Maybe use blocks and such like @Twitch said.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 24, 2015)

I need to see one of these presses in person. I want to know how the plates are heated and how they're hooked up to enails if not internally heated. I wanna build my own with an arbor press. Instead of waiting on one of these companies to come through. I won't be able to afford twitches press for a while. All these other companies lagged big time. High 5 vape says they're in final stages of testing. No one has received presses from dnail except the tester people. Medisun's press is about $350 more than it should be. Which is $650. The plates on theirs wobble too.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I need to see one of these presses in person. I want to know how the plates are heated and how they're hooked up to enails if not internally heated. I wanna build my own with an arbor press. Instead of waiting on one of these companies to come through. I won't be able to afford twitches press for a while. All these other companies lagged big time. High 5 vape says they're in final stages of testing. No one has received presses from dnail except the tester people. Medisun's press is about $350 more than it should be. Which is $650. The plates on theirs wobble too.


If you find a good press for 400-500 please let me know, that is right around my price range. Doesn't have to be a pneumonic I liked the medisun but I thought it was a bit pricey for as simple as it is.


----------



## nvhak49 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> If you find a good press for 400-500 please let me know, that is right around my price range. Doesn't have to be a pneumonic I liked the medisun but I thought it was a bit pricey for as simple as it is.


Have any of you guys used oil slick pad instead of parchment parch to collect your rosin. I ordered a 5x5 press and it should be here in a week or two but I was jwing if you guys have used it or if it releases bad stuff into the rosin, there site says its suppose to be good up to 500F


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> Have any of you guys used oil slick pad instead of parchment parch to collect your rosin. I ordered a 5x5 press and it should be here in a week or two but I was jwing if you guys have used it or if it releases bad stuff into the rosin, there site says its suppose to be good up to 500F


I wouldn't advise it, those materials can cause health issues.


----------



## nvhak49 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing I'll just use them under my rig and call it good.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 2, 2015)

I have seen some people use them, I think the health risk comes into play when a solvent is added to the slick pads.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 2, 2015)

have you noticed the hipocracy of the hash church guys over the whole parchment thing. Bubble man has a video of himself squishing hash using oil slick sheets. He now says he never used oil slick sheets for pressing. Only for storing. Wow

Watch this video. Then watch the last hash church ep.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> have you noticed the hipocracy of the hash church guys over the whole parchment thing. Bubble man has a video of himself squishing hash using oil slick sheets. He now says he never used oil slick sheets for pressing. Only for storing. Wow
> 
> Watch this video. Then watch the last hash church ep.



I think that stuff is a little different than the typical oil slick pads they were talking about yesterday on church.

But yes the hipocracy stems far past that.


----------



## Twitch (Nov 2, 2015)

The industry is becoming more and more fucked the more legal it gets....


----------



## R&RHashman (Nov 3, 2015)

its all about the money man, always has been.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 3, 2015)

hyroot said:


> have you noticed the hipocracy of the hash church guys over the whole parchment thing. Bubble man has a video of himself squishing hash using oil slick sheets. He now says he never used oil slick sheets for pressing. Only for storing. Wow


I've mostly just noticed the endless shillin ....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't even watch hash church shit is just stupid to me, but I already know everything in the world when it comes to extracting...or atleast find the forums more informative


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2015)

I like when they have the old school growers or original breeders of famous strains or the true organic growers and hash makers like Frenchy and jenn doe

Cuban doesn't even go on the panel anymore. Lol. I liked listening to him and Tony. The rest is the same shit over and over. When they change their mind about something. They don't say they changed their views. They act like that was their thought process the whole time. And deny anything else. Oh and I thinks it's comedy every time bubble man has to one up somebody. It happens multiple times per episode.

I'd like to see more current breeders on there too. He said sub was going to be on but never was. I think the guys from norstar, exotic and redeyed would be great to have on too. Also have breeders who specifically breed for trichome production.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 4, 2015)

If I have to listen to Bman act like he discovered macrophotography and the trichome one more time I'm going to stab myself in the face with a dull rusty knife. And really with Rosin there's no need to ever make water hash again, put any of your water hash rosin up against your dry sift/kief or flower rosin and tell me which one's better.... yup...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 4, 2015)

the main thing I can't stand is ego maniacs and he sure seems like one to me, your not special and if you didn't point somthing out someone els would have, get over yourself..there is more Info in a paragraph posted by fd then a months worth of hash church videos


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> If I have to listen to Bman act like he discovered macrophotography and the trichome one more time I'm going to stab myself in the face with a dull rusty knife. And really with Rosin there's no need to ever make water hash again, put any of your water hash rosin up against your dry sift/kief or flower rosin and tell me which one's better.... yup...



I personally like ice wax or aged pressed hash more than rosin. I just like the flavor more. It's more stable for longer periods of time.

I haven't yet been able to make full melt dry sift. That I believe the flowers have to hang and dry in a cold and some what dry environment and never be exposed to higher temps and humidity. Cure in the same environment. That's just too difficult if you don't have a room dedicated for that purpose.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I personally like ice wax or aged pressed hash more than rosin. I just like the flavor more. It's more stable for longer periods of time.
> 
> I haven't yet been able to make full melt dry sift. That I belive the flowers have to hang and dry in a cold and some what dry environment and never be exposed to higher temps and humidity. Cure in the same environment. That's just too difficult if you don't have a room dedicated for that purpose.


Well, just my opinion and tastes, but to me running it through water doesn't do the resin any favors, then there's the whole grating, drying and curing/pressing process that goes along with it.... Big tumblers, screens on top of orbital shakers etc. seem like a better idea than washing machines and bubble bags to me. I think water hash is an outgoing tech, but I do agree with you about storage and the environment you'd probably need to make full melt dry sift, I don't make full melt dry sift either but have never really seriously pursued it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 4, 2015)

Water hash is def my favorite hash, I refuse to call it bubble hash tho...actually table hash is my fav then water hash


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Well, just my opinion and tastes, but to me running it through water doesn't do the resin any favors, then there's the whole grating, drying and curing/pressing process that goes along with it.... Big tumblers, screens on top of orbital shakers etc. seem like a better idea than washing machines and bubble bags to me. I think water hash is an outgoing tech, but I do agree with you about storage and the environment you'd probably need to make full melt dry sift, I don't make full melt dry sift either but have never really seriously pursued it.



Running through water does remove particulates and chlorophyll. You can also clean the trichomes with dry sift screens . I always get full melt top notch bubble. Dry sift not really.

With rosin I like flower rosin more than sift, kief, bubble rosin. Flower rosin has a better flavor imo. 

Obviously you can tell I'm about the flavor first.


----------



## borbor (Nov 11, 2015)

fresh frozen purple starbud rosin Mothafuckas

should call that hair straightener "wet 2 straight FIRE"


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 11, 2015)

Haha I like that. Wet 2 Straight FIRE!


I need to pick me up one of those models. Seems like it's highly preferred among the bud squishers out there.


----------



## borbor (Nov 11, 2015)

really? I just grabbed the most expensive one at king soopers with the most temperature controls, and it actually seems like the lowest setting is best

I am using an ir temp gun, by the way, the "L" setting varies between 275 and 300 across the plates


----------



## borbor (Nov 11, 2015)

sorry to spam the thread but I'm super excited about this shit- chop chop chop, trim trim trim, squeeze squeeze squeeze, splat splat splat, scrape scrape scrape,


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2015)

borbor said:


> sorry to spam the thread but I'm super excited about this shit- chop chop chop, trim trim trim, squeeze squeeze squeeze, splat splat splat, scrape scrape scrape,


Looking at your rosin I think your buds are too wet, it looks like water is coming out in some of your presses, I would dry first then press.


----------



## borbor (Nov 11, 2015)

word I'm definitely getting some that's coming out watery, still noob at this, only threw a little in the freezer, most of it's hanging and drying.
When it's been watery, seems like a very quick chomp with the straightener while it's cooling down takes care of most of the water though
also, they were definitely straight off the bottom of the plant, into the freezer for a day, and put under the iron, so definitely wet, most of my research was that john berfelo guy, seemed like that's what he was doing and I might have been kinda high and missed a key step or something


----------



## hyroot (Nov 12, 2015)

I never get anything from fresh frozen or just fresh material. I don't understand how someone people actually get something. Just dried buds I get more clear. Long cured buds seem to produce the best yields.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 13, 2015)

Pressing flowers is a great way to judge the quality of flowers too.[/QUOTE]
I have dust on me IWE washer an loving Rosin. Here's some my Rosin porn.


----------



## goblyn (Nov 14, 2015)

This has been my recent go to. Rosin is just too easy, especially if you have a lot of old bud laying around. I regularly make it from 3-4 year old buds and yield 10% using a flat iron. 
personal tips:
- my best yield is from 350 F.
- I put all my weight on the iron for 5 seconds. The harder I press, the more oil is extracted.

Maybe not the most efficient tech, but quick, easy, and potent for the home grower that has extras laying around and wants to consolidate. The instant gratification factor is a 10.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 14, 2015)

I found making rosin is actually cheaper for me to make compared to buying oil from the dispensary. The oil from the dispensary is roughly $35-$50 a gram, made from high quality trim I bet or else they would label it nug run like they usually do (which is now more expensive). It cost's me ~$20-$25 to make a gram of rosin from flower. And it is always nug run when I do the rosin.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 14, 2015)

3-4 yr old bud makes my heart hurt.
i hope it was in the freezer


----------



## hyroot (Nov 15, 2015)

Alright. I had an order for rosin from a patient. Anyhoo I made him some with my grape lime ricky. When I made flower rosin with it for the first time. I got a 33.3% return with a few days cure. Now after a 6 week cure.....10% return..... Yield is up and down and left and right with this tech. With my plushberry, 9lb hammer, and cherry pie i got more with a longer cure. .... at 4 months of cure I was hitting 25% constantly with my plushberry.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 15, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Alright. I had an order for rosin from a patient. Anyhoo my grape lime ricky, when I made flower rosin with it for the first time. I got a 33.3% return with a few days cure. 6 weeks cure. 10% return. Yield is up and down and definitely strain dependent. With my plushberry. 9lb hammer and cherry pie of got more with a longer cure. ....


Yes yeild is seeming as affected by moisture content as well quality of pressing material. If I am pressing nug I press it 1-2 days before it goes in jars to cure. Mostly just take fresh frozen trim an larf do a dry ice shake in a 160 bag. Then let it dry for approximately 12 hours or where still moist enough to be easily mushed together an put in 25 micron envelope I made an press. Straight yummy fire. Have 3 strains that get great return wish knew what was key factor in that. Like type trichome , maturity of tric, etc.


----------



## Learning777 (Nov 15, 2015)

ok so question everyone!! Was curious what you all thought about a wine bottle filled with hot oil heated to around 250 to keep the temp buffered around 220-240 for further decarbing.....and using the hot oil filled bottle to press some dry soft to make it into both hash and decarb it at the same time.....was curious since I remember reading about pressing it out with boiling hot water inside the bottle but know that wouldn't give as good of a decarb as pressing it with hot oil that stayed up to temp better.....i was curious if anyone had ever tried that method with possibly better results that doing it with the boiling hot water? or is the lower temp from the hot water a better way to go and jjust do a longer pressing with it?


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 15, 2015)

Learning777 said:


> ok so question everyone!! Was curious what you all thought about a wine bottle filled with hot oil heated to around 250 to keep the temp buffered around 220-240 for further decarbing.....and using the hot oil filled bottle to press some dry soft to make it into both hash and decarb it at the same time.....was curious since I remember reading about pressing it out with boiling hot water inside the bottle but know that wouldn't give as good of a decarb as pressing it with hot oil that stayed up to temp better.....i was curious if anyone had ever tried that method with possibly better results that doing it with the boiling hot water? or is the lower temp from the hot water a better way to go and jjust do a longer pressing with it?


The tech you refer to is demonstrated by frenchy cannoli in vids . He is a great hash maker who use ol original hash making region s techs. This process would not decarb the material however it great for pressing into long cure form of hasish. The temp the hash would be at after the bottle an parchment would be much lower than content of bottle. To decarb takes a higher an longer heating. Like 230 for 30 min or til nice brown not burnt though color.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 15, 2015)

Rosin made from 120u icewax / bubble


----------



## Learning777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> The tech you refer to is demonstrated by frenchy cannoli in vids . He is a great hash maker who use ol original hash making region s techs. This process would not decarb the material however it great for pressing into long cure form of hasish. The temp the hash would be at after the bottle an parchment would be much lower than content of bottle. To decarb takes a higher an longer heating. Like 230 for 30 min or til nice brown not burnt though color.


That's part of why when he fills the bottle with boiling hot water it only does a partial decarb like around 50 percent.....I was thinking the hot oil could keep the bottle in the proper range if I put hot enough oil inside .


----------



## goblyn (Nov 18, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> 3-4 yr old bud makes my heart hurt.
> i hope it was in the freezer


Apologies for the pain. >.<
This older bud is Northern Lights and has been properly cured and stored in airtight mason jars in a cool, dark and dry place. It still smokes as smooth as it ever did and still has its original fruity and piney odor/taste. I have never had any mold or bacterial issues storing homegrown this way.


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm playing around with ways to get better rosin yields from flowers. Just bought a 23mm pollen press and I'm not sure if it increases yield rate, but it certainly allows you to process a much larger bud for less overall pressing. Thoughts?

Just now I tried something else new this morning in rosin tech experimentation (new for me anyway). I've got some dry crumply buds that produce a lot broken leaf contamination and not much rosin. So I just put one over a tea kettle steam for a couple seconds and the bud went completely soft. Then compressed it in the pollen press. Put it in parchment paper and squeezed out 4 times at 300F (normally I don't squeeze more than 3X, but it was coming out easy). 

The amount of rosin taken was about 4X what I had been getting and completely clean, no broken leaf. It was a bit on the gooey side but I bet it sets up as it dries out...we'll see. 

I think this might be an easy way to process bunches of popcorn and trim without using a screen or having to remove small stems, but haven't tried it yet. I really did not feel like I had to press nearly as hard, it was flowing out well. Anyway, give it a try and post your thoughts. I'm high as fuck right now from one little dab so it doesn't hurt the quality from what I can tell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 20, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> I'm playing around with ways to get better rosin yields from flowers. Just bought a 23mm pollen press and I'm not sure if it increases yield rate, but it certainly allows you to process a much larger bud for less overall pressing. Thoughts?
> 
> Just now I tried something else new this morning in rosin tech experimentation (new for me anyway). I've got some dry crumply buds that produce a lot broken leaf contamination and not much rosin. So I just put one over a tea kettle steam for a couple seconds and the bud went completely soft. Then compressed it in the pollen press. Put it in parchment paper and squeezed out 4 times at 300F (normally I don't squeeze more than 3X, but it was coming out easy).
> 
> ...


The best way to press rosin is using a tea bag.


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 20, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> The best way to press rosin is using a tea bag.


I will try adding tea bags to the routine. I've only screened with 25s and that is too fine for my liking. I may cut up a 120 screen and try that tonight if I can't find a tea bag.

But I'm definitely going to be pre-steaming more buds. I may be traveling down the wrong path but it sure SEEMED to make a big difference in yield and ease of extraction. I'll try it a couple hundred more times and report back...


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay, I haven't done 100 reps yet, but I did do a quick side by side extraction, one with steamed bud, the other with a similar size dry bud. Keep in mind that the bud I am using is over-dried, like from a jar that lost its seal.

I can't say that I see a huge difference in yield and I don't have a scale with that level of accuracy. What I do see is a clear difference in quality. Neither extract was screened, just bud put in parchment. The top pic is rosin from a bud that was steamed for about 3-4 seconds on each side prior to extraction and the bottom pic is rosin from same strain, not steamed. I tried to use the same time on each extract. Bottom picture is a little blurry but it is full of plant material. If this crap was removed there might be a yield difference.

I haven't tried this with good quality buds to see if there is a difference. At least in dry buds it seems to put elasticity back in the green parts to keep them from breaking apart.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 21, 2015)

Just toss up here my way of getting the most flavorful rosin period. I have turned bho producers in my area on to it an a few have ordered presses an most always ask if I have overages. I select an do crosses with soul purpose of making super terpy rich extracts. 
I take all material straight from the plant fresh a branch at a time and fine trim it or just clean fan leaves an then after I put immediately in dry ice to flash freeze. After it froze I then do a shake of frozen material with dry ice peanuts in a all mesh 160-190 micron bag. Then collect fresh resin on Pyrex dish . Let air dry approximately 12-24 hrs .lastly basically standard rosin press.i pack hash in my own 25 micron envelopes an press with a $20 2in flat iron I found at Meijer on #1 setting for 20 sec. Place on cold pack wait then collect. I mean this is crazy flavor. I love dabbing someone with it an watching their eyes light up an the faces they make from the mad flavor town I take em too. Check my rosin pics in this thread an my grow journal Cornfed Dread Creations. Bless. 
Passion for Hashin


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 21, 2015)

Gorilla Glue#4 , Solventless Hash Oil (Rosin)


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 21, 2015)

My rosin for the next couple days. Loving my Louis Cookie male crosses. B'louie Cookies smells an taste like Booberry cereal. Phoenix Fire #2 is so intense with flavor . Everyone loving the profile she brings it's satisfying people enjoying my ideas brought to life. Rosin all day.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 21, 2015)

DABTIME!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 21, 2015)

Squished out some CCK full melt dry sift just for fun. My first time pressing dry sift. This shit is powerful!

gives me a little paranoia it was from a green Ms. U pheno.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 21, 2015)

Love pressing sift .


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah sift is amazing for pressing , you guys ever pressed dry ice sift? Works awesome too, I use a teabag to do all my presses. Happy Pressin all!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 21, 2015)

Nah I've never used dry ice and I probably never will.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nah I've never used dry ice and I probably never will.


Well to get the richness of terps from fresh frozen material it's a quick easy tech to get fresh resin if pressing to rosin anyway why do IWE just adds more steps an longer dry time. Now don't get me wrong I love my full melt IWE too but it's more a art form an more difficult to achieve good amount full melt. My washer an hash drying fridge been collecting dust since got on rosin kick. Buy cold winter weather dry air it'd IWE time.bless


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 21, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Well to get the richness of terps from fresh frozen material it's a quick easy tech to get fresh resin if pressing to rosin anyway why do IWE just adds more steps an longer dry time. Now don't get me wrong I love my full melt IWE too but it's more a art form an more difficult to achieve good amount full melt. My washer an hash drying fridge been collecting dust since got on rosin kick. Buy cold winter weather dry air it'd IWE time.bless


huh? Who said anything about iwe? We were talking about dry sift.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> huh? Who said anything about iwe? We were talking about dry sift.


Yes if you read I was referring to using fresh frozen material the same as I would with IWE to get the terps richest freshest resin when making my sift for rosin.


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 21, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> The best way to press rosin is using a tea bag.


Just took a couple grams of bud rosin and repressed it out in a tea bag, yes, good recommendation! I like just throwing the bag away. Thanks for saving one of my bubble bags from destruction!


----------



## lio lacidem (Nov 21, 2015)

2.7 grams finger hash from strawberry cough x hashplant rosind out 1.5 back
 In the light.
 time for a dab


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone got the dig on what straightener to use, temp and length of press? Appreciate it my brothas!


----------



## borbor (Dec 8, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Looking at your rosin I think your buds are too wet, it looks like water is coming out in some of your presses, I would dry first then press.


hey man thanks for the advice, I got better!
also I noticed you and a lot of others saying they use tea bags for pressing sift, I'm using 25 micron pressing screens (the kind you see all over with the purple border) and I feel like I could get a lot more from it, like pressing nugs actually gets me more rosin than kif out of my trim bin. so much sticks to the screen and stuff. so do you mean regular tea bags or like the "tea bags" made specifically for rosin?

and also, how much do you press at once? I was doing little piles of...well I dunno what the weight would be but I'd take enough sift to very loosely fill a small bowl on a little personal pipe and twist it up in a small spot on the screen, put it between parchment and squeeze for around 16 seconds at temps around 200-220. some worked out better than others, sometimes my second presses were better than the first even. seems like that worked out better than just folding the screen in half over a line of the same amount of kif and squeezing that.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Nah I've never used dry ice and I probably never will.



Why not. You don't know what you're missing .... Lmao


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Fad or Future?
> 
> First I saw people doing straight nugs, now I have my buddy doing kief and bubble hash for me. Shit is amazing what do you guys think?


I watched a video of some guy make rosin. Honestly, the process seems retarded as fuck. CO2 sifting seems more worthwhile.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 8, 2015)

Rosin is a fad imo and is for fa.....nvm...I don't get what all this "if it's not zero ppm I won't vape it" bs is all about, sure I dewax and make sure to get out as much solvent as everybody els but you fill your vehicle at the gas station? I'm pretty sure you breath in more shit there then a dab


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I watched a video of some guy make rosin. Honestly, the process seems retarded as fuck. CO2 sifting seems more worthwhile.


Yeah squishing a bud and getting instant solventless dabs on the fly sure is retarded..........

It's so fucking dangerous too, you could burn your house down with the flattening iron..........


----------



## borbor (Dec 8, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> I watched a video of some guy make rosin. Honestly, the process seems retarded as fuck. CO2 sifting seems more worthwhile.


 woah everybody, here comes the expert Lord Kanti, he watched a video of some guy so we all better stop doing what works for us, he's obviously much more knowledgeable about all of this


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah squishing a bud and getting instant solventless dabs on the fly sure is retarded..........
> 
> It's so fucking dangerous too, you could burn your house down with the flattening iron..........


What an efficient utilization of time.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 13, 2015)

Im taking a shit right now. Jus so everyone on this.thread.knowsssssss


#Trollin


Idk im fuggin tired of hydrocarbons and or carcinogenic molecules. For me, this is future cuz im going to do some experimenting. The process doesn't seem like anything less than artisan imo. Sorry im not adding anything useful (aside from my poo schedule)


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 13, 2015)

It's true. Rosintech will be the death of BHO.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 13, 2015)

Yummy for my tummy. Taking down a 1000w mixed spectrum 4x4tent. Looking like approximately 12-15 oz of resin caked nug to run Rosin tech style. I live my terpy rosin all day.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 14, 2015)

Just heads up on presses. Found the Same presses with dual heating plates even pneumatic ones. At least half price as any "rosin tech " company offers. Check Ali baba .com they even list as rosin press


----------



## trippnface (Dec 14, 2015)

been rosining my bubble to excellent effect. definitely the way


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 14, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Just heads up on presses. Found the Same presses with dual heating plates even pneumatic ones. At least half price as any "rosin tech " company offers. Check Ali baba .com they even list as rosin press


Dual heating hair iron or tshirt press? You see the hand clamp extra step on youtube yet? Its just a sheet metal tool that squeezes out more oil than the hair iron by itself. Pretty neat.

Nvm found dual heat irons and rosin tech screens for like 5-15$ on ebay. 25-50 Microns woo


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 14, 2015)

iHearAll said:


> Dual heating hair iron or tshirt press? You see the hand clamp extra step on youtube yet? Its just a sheet metal tool that squeezes out more oil than the hair iron by itself. Pretty neat.
> 
> Nvm found dual heat irons and rosin tech screens for like 5-15$ on ebay. 25-50 Microns woo


It the t 5x5 -15x15 tshirt preses. Dual heating plate . Same machine on rosintech site s just for instance th 5x5heatpress on Ali baba is 139$ on rosin sites same press but custom painted with logos an it's 390$. I m good with the all black for 139$ . I understand a good mark up. But only on the rosin preses that are actually built for rosin not the re purposed t shirtpress.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 14, 2015)

My 1 ton rosin press has cost me $120 and is based on @chuck estevez design but with less pressing power than his. I tried to attach the bench blocks with JB Weld epoxy rated to 550 degrees. This was inadequate and the epoxy failed after about one hour of use. So I'm getting a buddy to weld it up proper. Big fun!

How much pressure does the t-shirt press have? If similar to my 1 ton, that would be the way to go at $139.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 14, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> My 1 ton rosin press has cost me $120 and is based on @chuck estevez design but with less pressing power than his. * I tried to attach the bench blocks with JB Weld epoxy rated to 550 degrees*. *This was inadequate and the epoxy failed after about one hour of use*. So I'm getting a buddy to weld it up proper. Big fun!
> 
> How much pressure does the t-shirt press have? If similar to my 1 ton, that would be the way to go at $139.


LOL, I did the SAME thing


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 14, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> LOL, I did the SAME thing


ha ha, you could have mentioned it! Now I'm trying to get the shit off. I don't think freezing the blocks and banging them is going to work so plan B will be to blast them with heat. Plan C is to soak in acetone overnight. Any tips?


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 14, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> My 1 ton rosin press has cost me $120 and is based on @chuck estevez design but with less pressing power than his. I tried to attach the bench blocks with JB Weld epoxy rated to 550 degrees. This was inadequate and the epoxy failed after about one hour of use. So I'm getting a buddy to weld it up proper. Big fun!
> 
> How much pressure does the t-shirt press have? If similar to my 1 ton, that would be the way to go at $139.


3000psi on the 5x5heatpress @139$I m getting one let ya know how it does .have just under 1lb to run


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 14, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> 3000psi on the 5x5heatpress @139$I m getting one let ya know how it does .have just under 1lb to run


Sounds like a deal to me! Good luck and I'll look forward to hearing how it goes. 

I found the tea bags do not hold up under higher pressure, anybody else find this? I cut up some 45u cloth into little baggies and they worked fine, but a pain to clean. I'm trying out 50u stainless steel mesh next time, probably next week now. Anybody got a good screening solution for easy cleaning on a 4"X4" press?


----------



## nvhak49 (Dec 14, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> 3000psi on the 5x5heatpress @139$I m getting one let ya know how it does .have just under 1lb to run


There's no way that 5x5 press is 3000psi I have the same one and it's not that much at all I don't get the greatest yields from it. I'm thinking of getting a arbor press and taking the heat plates off the press I bought and modding them on to the arbor some how. Just trying to think in how to do that.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 14, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> ha ha, you could have mentioned it! Now I'm trying to get the shit off. I don't think freezing the blocks and banging them is going to work so plan B will be to blast them with heat. Plan C is to soak in acetone overnight. Any tips?


Dremel


----------



## nvhak49 (Dec 14, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> LOL, I did the SAME thing


Do you have any pics of you press?


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 14, 2015)

My $15 4"x4" steel bench blocks all have a good 1/64" cup on each face - not really surprising but something I hadn't thought to check on until I sanded off my failed epoxy experiment. After about 5 minutes lapping them on 80 grit paper I got the cupping down to a tolerable level.


----------



## borbor (Dec 16, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Just heads up on presses. Found the Same presses with dual heating plates even pneumatic ones. At least half price as any "rosin tech " company offers. Check Ali baba .com they even list as rosin press


This caught my attention, really considering this, alibaba sketches me out though


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 16, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> Do you have any pics of you press?


----------



## Abiqua (Dec 16, 2015)

the official Anton McVeigh rosin press: the Rosincino


----------



## superloud (Dec 16, 2015)

Why is my rosin kinda gewy and black?


----------



## Abiqua (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's my take on the arbor press idea....don't know if it has been covered like this...My apologies if it has  

Harbor freight has a 1/2 Ton for $40 
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-ton-arbor-press.html







2x 300 watt Cartridge Heater 300w 110AC * 1/4" diameter x 80mm L *
$4






http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-density-9-5X80mm-AC110V-300W-Cartridge-Mold-Heating-element-heater-Tube/151314178156?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20140211132617&meid=30641e952625403d838c1ed90bb2c730&pid=100085&rk=2&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=221573251259&clkid=1919934591877897017&_qi=RTM2247626



Infamous $15 PID Controller 








2x K Type Thermocouples 
[something like this is fine, but just make sure to know whether it is grounded or un-grounded...if it is ungrounded, a ground wire can be added simply. ] 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-Type-Thermocouple-Temperature-Sensors-with-3mm-id-Washer-and-2m-Lead-Wire-/252079017569?hash=item3ab1148e61:g:r~IAAOSwu4BV6DYH







---------------------------------------------------------------


Maybe some of you know the wiring aspects of this, but for those who don't.......

This a pretty basic setup based on a Solder hotplate...looks something like this...
 
https://mightyohm.com/blog/2009/01/diy-pid-controlled-soldering-hotplate/




Put It All Together

Hopefully, you can see how the press block is drilled and the cartridge heater pops inside....

Each block gets a cartridge heater and a K-Type Thermocouple...The PID controller monitors the temp of each pressing block's heater thru the K-Type thermocouple, for those who don't know. 


Personally, I plan on just using a 3" x 3" x 1" thick piece of steel plate...Use the drillpress to make a hole in each press block. Then stick weld the bastards to the Arbor drop arm. 

If you really want to get fancy, you could use an Arduino Uno R3 $10 and a 30A SSR relay in place of the PID controller...then bluetooth the bitch.....



This PID controller could be "hot-swappable" to a DIY Enail..too. You would have to make your thermocouples removable along with the Heater cords or adapt for a 5 pin SLR, to really swap from Press to coil... 

anyhoo...fuck, that was my contribution for the week


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 16, 2015)

superloud said:


> Why is my rosin kinda gewy and black?View attachment 3565557


crap in,crap out !! only the rosin isn't AS crappy as what went in


----------



## hyroot (Dec 16, 2015)

It would be cheaper to buy the arbor rosin press from high 5 vape. It's $349. 1 ton arbor press with 2.2 " cylinder plates. 526 psi 

Cost the same amount as just buying plates and a pid and wires


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> It would be cheaper to buy the arbor rosin press from high 5 vape. It's $349. 1 ton arbor press with 2.2 " cylinder plates. 526 psi
> 
> Cost the same amount as just buying plates and a pid and wires


I would be far cheaper to make your own 1 ton press than to spend $349 on one. Mine was $120 and it looks like I could have done it cheaper from some of the components that @Abiqua identified.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 16, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> I would be far cheaper to make your own 1 ton press than to spend $349 on one. Mine was $120 and it looks like I could have done it cheaper from some of the components that @Abiqua identified.



A good pid controller alone will cost over $150. That cheap $15 will fail. And then you have a fire hazard . Plus the plates and mounting brackets and wires. To buy plates already made costs about $200. You want stainless steal or silicon carbide. To have them made will cost even more.. sic plates will be even double. 

If you buy the harbour freight press. You will spend another $50 replacing parts.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 16, 2015)

someone just told me about these




http://www.gesswein.com/p-1896-dual-control-deluxe-vulcanizer.aspx?cpagenum=&sortfield=&sortdirection=&perpage=


----------



## hyroot (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's a screen shot from a pdf I have on my phone if you want to have your own plates made.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 16, 2015)

found this gem on aliexpress
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pneumatic-mould-vulcanizer-vulcanizing-machine-mini-vulcanizer-for-wax-lost-casting-in-jewelry-industry/596254963.html


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 16, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> View attachment 3565538



OMG

Did you get a phone with a decent camera on it finally?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Dec 16, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> It the t 5x5 -15x15 tshirt preses. Dual heating plate . Same machine on rosintech site s just for instance th 5x5heatpress on Ali baba is 139$ on rosin sites same press but custom painted with logos an it's 390$. I m good with the all black for 139$ . I understand a good mark up. But only on the rosin preses that are actually built for rosin not the re purposed t shirtpress.


Same bullshit with the counter top hash washers. Just about everything associated with MMJ is marked up at a huge rate. It's the gold rush all over again.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> A good pid controller alone will cost over $150. That cheap $15 will fail. And then you have a fire hazard . Plus the plates and mounting brackets and wires. To buy plates already made costs about $200. You want stainless steal or silicon carbide. To have them made will cost even more.. sic plates will be even double.
> 
> If you buy the harbour freight press. You will spend another $50 replacing parts.


You get what you pay for I guess. But I'm not about to pay for more than I need! 

What parts will I be replacing on my $50 HF arbor press? My $15 bench blocks took 10 minutes to flatten and hold whatever temp I want so I don't see the need to spend so much on them. Fire danger? I don't see it being any higher than anything else I've wired.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 16, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> OMG
> 
> Did you get a phone with a decent camera on it finally?


nope, that's the same shitty old phone, Notice the light directly on it to get it to be that good,lol
I had a friend take this pic with a smart phone


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 16, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> nope, that's the same shitty old phone, Notice the light directly on it to get it to be that good,lol
> I had a friend take this pic with a smart phone
> View attachment 3565715



I did notice the fuzziness, and the lighting, but I was still hoping, LOL!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 16, 2015)

How about this press. I know the it's not preferred but it has to be better than a straighter right?

For $129 it isn't bad.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DIGITAL-SWING-AWAY-HEAT-PRESS-TRANSFER-T-SHIRT-SUBLIMATION-MACHINE-12-X-10-/170732267477?nav=SEARCH


----------



## barcow (Dec 16, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> View attachment 3565722
> 
> How about this press. I know the it's not preferred but it has to be better than a straighter right?
> 
> ...


I got one of those presses from Amazon..honestly the hair straighter still has better yields and easier to prevent over cooking. T shirt press does ok with hash rosin but when I try it with flower the yields are lower than with the hair straightener..I've seen arbor presses do a better job.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 16, 2015)

barcow said:


> I got one of those presses from Amazon..honestly the hair straighter still has better yields and easier to prevent over cooking. T shirt press does ok with hash rosin but when I try it with flower the yields are lower than with the hair straightener..I've seen arbor presses do a better job.



I was thinking the same thing.

With the press and flowers do you do buds? I was thinking that if you ground the flower and put it in a screen you might get more yield. Just my thoughts tho.

I seen videos of hash and it what interested me in the presses.


----------



## barcow (Dec 16, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> With the press and flowers do you do buds? I was thinking that if you ground the flower and put it in a screen you might get more yield. Just my thoughts tho.
> 
> I seen videos of hash and it what interested me in the presses.


So I've tried with flowers broken up in a 220u cloth screen and it soaked up all the yield...will have to try again with metal screens. I've had good results with balling up the nugs .5 no screen and pressing with a dewalt trigger c clamp and a Revlon straightener. After first press put just enough water on the chip to moisten it and press again. With hash I get it all out in 2-3 squeezes in 25u metal screens.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 16, 2015)

barcow said:


> So I've tried with flowers broken up in a 220u cloth screen and it soaked up all the yield...will have to try again with metal screens. I've had good results with balling up the nugs .5 no screen and pressing with a dewalt trigger c clamp and a Revlon straightener. After first press put just enough water on the chip to moisten it and press again. With hash I get it all out in 2-3 squeezes in 25u metal screens.



Well that's how I press. I dismantled my straighter. The plastic was cracked. Now I have to find a mounting system for the plates. 

The channels on the back side of the plate are complicating things. I might get back plates milled to interlock with heat plates but removable. Weld back plates to arbor press.

I'm just bouncing ideas off the forum.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 16, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Well that's how I press. I dismantled my straighter. The plastic was cracked. Now I have to find a mounting system for the plates.View attachment 3565739 View attachment 3565740
> 
> The channels on the back side of the plate are complicating things. I might get back plates milled to interlock with heat plates but removable. Weld back plates to arbor press.
> 
> I'm just bouncing ideas off the forum.


you saw how i used plumbers tape to fasten mine?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 16, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> you saw how i used plumbers tape to fasten mine?


I think I did. I couldn't really see how it was all fastened together. 

It's back in the thread but it would be nice if you can upload it.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 16, 2015)

^^^ was my 420th post. Haha.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 16, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> I think I did. I couldn't really see how it was all fastened together.
> 
> It's back in the thread but it would be nice if you can upload it.


 I just strapped them to the side of the plate, I had to use 2 plates for the bottom. if you look at the top plate, the heater plates stick up past the plate, no biggie for the top, but need a second plate on the bottom.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 16, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> I just strapped them to the side of the plate, I had to use 2 plates for the bottom. if you look at the top plate, the heater plates stick up past the plate, no biggie for the top, but need a second plate on the bottom.


Okay so the heating plates are on the side heating your block plates.

My heating plates are 2x3.

I was thinking more of a sandwich.

Top press joint
Back plate
Heating plate

Heating plate
Back plate
Bottom press joint.

I have no temp control. How long does your rig take to get to temp?


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 16, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Okay so the heating plates are on the side heating your block plates.
> 
> My heating plates are 2x3.
> 
> ...


30 to 40 min. heating it from the sides in ward, no pressure on the heating plates, No problems with the press so far. I use the wheel from the straightener to adjust the temp


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> Same bullshit with the counter top hash washers. Just about everything associated with MMJ is marked up at a huge rate. It's the gold rush all over again.


Exactly. I got my washer for 69.00 an it's a 7gal. B man an others are 300$+


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 16, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Well that's how I press. I dismantled my straighter. The plastic was cracked. Now I have to find a mounting system for the plates.View attachment 3565739 View attachment 3565740
> 
> The channels on the back side of the plate are complicating things. I might get back plates milled to interlock with heat plates but removable. Weld back plates to arbor press.
> 
> I'm just bouncing ideas off the forum.





chuck estevez said:


> 30 to 40 min. heating it from the sides in ward, no pressure on the heating plates, No problems with the press so far. I use the wheel from the straightener to adjust the temp


I mounted my four 3/4" heat plates from 2 hair straighteners on the top and bottom of the 4"x4"x3/4" blocks and I can get to 185F on lowest setting in about 10 minutes. I'll add a dimmer switch if I want to go lower than that but I'm liking that as a low temp for squeezing kief. I think working with the 2" hair straighteners may be difficult in an arbor press rig.


----------



## Abiqua (Dec 17, 2015)

My parts list is $65 bucks....I don't where you got your Numbers @hyroot 
I hope you weren't being Too Hyperbolic  

A cheap PID controller may not be desired, but come on this is DIY.....usually aiming for the lower end of cost...

I suspect that more of what you are talking about HyRoot is the PID tuning function more than the actual hardware itself, which isn't much to begin with and not prone to failure.

I agree having a nice Omega or Exetec would be awesome. But why, again this is DIY and I don't need a precision temp range...

I used to sit for hours in a lab running test columns of pH, No4, No3.....one of the 1st things you do in this type of testing as some are aware, is titrating your sample correctly and warming it up...Long story short, I would have my heat stirrer plate on for hours due to sample volume and Yes, the temp was extremely stable and I imagine it rides a lot on PID tuning itself......The DIY press will not be running for hours on end, maybe even just a few minutes at time, hardly much of worry, ihmo....

Again, I provided another cheap option that could be a compromise...the Arduino...if those would want to learn to code, its a $20 option to build an Arduion PID and is even MORE tune-able because of its chipset.

To each their own, and High Vape is Great, but I can only guess after looking at them, that they too use the same type of PID controller...Only one press I have seen uses Omega gear....


One the 2nd point, yeah maybe if you don't know the difference between parallel wiring or serious wiring or how to computate Wattage from a given voltage and current or you don't know the Difference between AC/DC, then yeah, I Might suggest that this probably shouldn't be your 1st project... It might be a fire hazard...I have TWO electrical journeyman to check my work, not worried about it.....

and Blocks...what is wrong with Steel Plate...although a Stainless set could be built for about $15.....this is not precision metal working to make this press blocks....It can be, but it certainly doesn't Have to be to make Great Rosin.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 17, 2015)

I tried the High 5 vape PID returned it, now i have the omega, quality US made product, not that china crap.

@Abiqua what press uses the omega gear?


----------



## Abiqua (Dec 17, 2015)

Twitch said:


> I tried the High 5 vape PID returned it, now i have the omega, quality US made product, not that china crap.
> 
> @Abiqua what press uses the omega gear?


I was actually referring to [email protected]

I thought maybe you were working towards a commercial unit..or is it just a Homebrew too? 


Think I might just skip to a Omega interface with an Arduino, I want everything together and if something new comes up I can change it with it buying a new PID controller at least


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 18, 2015)

Does induction quickly heat a plate beyond useable temperature? Or better question... has.anyone tried building a press using inductance?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 18, 2015)

Gonna try this for the first time soon.....any advice if all I have atm is a hair straightener.....wax paper?


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 18, 2015)

Parchment, not wax.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 18, 2015)

iHearAll said:


> Does induction quickly heat a plate beyond useable temperature? Or better question... has.anyone tried building a press using inductance?


I'm familiar with induction stoves but I can't envision an inexpensive way to use that tech in a press application.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 18, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> I'm familiar with induction stoves but I can't envision an inexpensive way to use that tech in a press application.


Itd be cost effective AFTER neglecting the cost of the original stoves. Itd be the same press look but instead of a big bundle resistive wire on each plate, there would be a flattened coil of copper pipe with a center tap for power. It would heat up in a second or less and would turn off when the plate comes to temp.

It could come out to about 60$ without a power supply. Or it could be built to run off of a car battery.

I sorta mixed the idea of buying stoves and making stoves from parts.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 18, 2015)

iHearAll said:


> Itd be cost effective AFTER neglecting the cost of the original stoves. Itd be the same press look but instead of a big bundle resistive wire on each plate, there would be a flattened coil of copper pipe with a center tap for power. It would heat up in a second or less and would turn off when the plate comes to temp.
> 
> It could come out to about 60$ without a power supply. Or it could be built to run off of a car battery.
> 
> I sorta mixed the idea of buying stoves and making stoves from parts.


If you can do that for $60, more power to you! Good luck.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 18, 2015)

Can you post a picture of what you arr talking about? Iam having trouble visioning this.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 18, 2015)

The side pictures are just trying to explain that the plates need to be a large flat hoop with the inductor coiled through one side. Id use a thermalsensitive transistor to determine the temperature and this would only drop or raise current accordingly.

The plates could be welded or screwed together to make that shape. Otherwise a pancake coil could be used and simply fastened to the backs of regular iron plates.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 20, 2015)

A friend asked me if rosin could be converted to a liquid form for use in his vape pen. I'm assuming it can, anybody done this? Glycerin? Any pointers appreciated, I don't have experience with these vape cartridges.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 20, 2015)

depends on what pen he is using, is he trying to use an e cig tank or is he trying to use a vape pen for concentrates


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 20, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> A friend asked me if rosin could be converted to a liquid form for use in his vape pen. I'm assuming it can, anybody done this? Glycerin? Any pointers appreciated, I don't have experience with these vape cartridges.


Concentrates made with different solvents require different mixtures. In the case of rosin, I am not sure. I am pretty much just familiar with alcohol extracts. I would try alcohol extract methods first. 

First, I would stay away from glycerine. I like to look at it as the concentrate is a replacement for the glycerine. Then, what you need to do is add somewhere around 50% kosher propylene glycol (PG/USP). I get mind from High Desert Vapes. It may require gentle heat to get them to infuse. Since the concentrate has already seen heat, being rosin, just stay within the heat parameters from when it was made, and the concentrate should not degrade more than what it already is. If they stay infused, that is great, it may not be permanent, but with the newer vaporizers it doesn't really matter since most are bottom coil and you can quickly shake to mix it up again. The cannabis concentrate is heavier than the PG so it will go to the bottom anyway. There is a possibility to get them to infuse well, it may require one or two drops of something like 192 proof polish vodka. Just an idea here. Most likely, I can't see why it can't be made into an e-cannabis oil to be used in e-cigg devices. 

My current favorite set up, if you want powerful hits, is the Kanger SUBOX nano and the Joye e-Vic VTC. Either of those with a 0.5 ohm coil and vaping e-cannabis, is wicked! 

Just my two cents and if you would like to know more, start a conversation with me (PM).


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 20, 2015)

Twitch said:


> depends on what pen he is using, is he trying to use an e cig tank or is he trying to use a vape pen for concentrates


That is a good question, I need to see it to know for sure. He describes it as a vape pen, but it sounds like it takes an e-cig style cartridge.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 20, 2015)

Grow Goddess said:


> Concentrates made with different solvents require different mixtures. In the case of rosin, I am not sure. I am pretty much just familiar with alcohol extracts. I would try alcohol extract methods first.
> 
> First, I would stay away from glycerine. I like to look at it as the concentrate is a replacement for the glycerine. Then, what you need to do is add somewhere around 50% kosher propylene glycol (PG/USP). I get mind from High Desert Vapes. It may require gentle heat to get them to infuse. Since the concentrate has already seen heat, being rosin, just stay within the heat parameters from when it was made, and the concentrate should not degrade more than what it already is. If they stay infused, that is great, it may not be permanent, but with the newer vaporizers it doesn't really matter since most are bottom coil and you can quickly shake to mix it up again. The cannabis concentrate is heavier than the PG so it will go to the bottom anyway. There is a possibility to get them to infuse well, it may require one or two drops of something like 192 proof polish vodka. Just an idea here. Most likely, I can't see why it can't be made into an e-cannabis oil to be used in e-cigg devices.
> 
> ...


Thanks, you gave me a lot to chew on! I think I got glycerine confused with glycol in my mind, I keep a humidor. Anyway, appreciate the help!


----------



## Simi (Dec 21, 2015)

Anyone know what the best hair straighteners are for rosin? or is there something better than straighteners to use for a personal amount?


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 22, 2015)

This is first press of one my new test strains pez berry sour.


Simi said:


> Anyone know what the best hair straighteners are for rosin? or is there something better than straighteners to use for a personal amount?


Well I do pretty good with my 18.99$ conair from miejer break em but I press alot. As you see at 1 lowest setting an tight packed 25 micron homemade envelopes I get my rosin out


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 22, 2015)

Picking up arbor press an steel hinges new straightener to take apart for heat plates an bam. Need some help ready to process a 4x4tent 1100 total watts of my pez berry sour, Phoenix Fire #1, an strawberry og can't wait hand press of pez berry sour was big return


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 23, 2015)

Drysift rosin made from SkunkApe.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 26, 2015)

Bugeye said:


> That is a good question, I need to see it to know for sure. He describes it as a vape pen, but it sounds like it takes an e-cig style cartridge.


Rosin works great in a wax style vape pen. It could be diluted with propaline glycol to use in liquid style pen.
This is rosin from blue dream flowers. It doesn't rock my world the way my ak-47 rosin does. Good yeilder though.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 27, 2015)

So i tried this tek with street "GOOD" bud. Eh. No, did not work. Im going to have to wait until harvest to use actual dank quality buds. Oh well, gotta do things sake of learning. 20 a G lmfao. I hate the game.


----------



## Bhomberman (Dec 28, 2015)

I just pressed 2 grams of some old nugs that were in the freezer and got .2g return. Fresher buds the better? To get better returns ? Love the taste and high and working indoors though


----------



## TerpCylia (Dec 29, 2015)

R&RHashman said:


> so I was thinking this rosin tech is the way to go with all the crappy bubble I made . does a regular tea bag that I have emptied work with a couple pieces of parchment paper?


Don't use a tea bag that has had stuff in it already... You can buy empty ones right next to the tea at your local grocery store. Needless to say if you use a prefilled one you will get a weird taste. I used the teabags at first but soon realized I had coffee filters in my cupboard. Coffee filters are much stronger and leave less fibers in your final product(but still leave a few small fibers). Make sure to wrap the product with 2 layers of filter. You also need to make sure to increase your pressure slowly as you begin to heat the product as you will bust the coffee filter pretty easily if you apply full force without heating the resin first.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 29, 2015)

66% return pressing dry sift. Wonderful. Done by hand with straightener. Strawberry OG is straight sap .flavor town. Hard to work with but we'll worth it.


----------



## TerpCylia (Dec 29, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 3574352 66% return pressing dry sift. Wonderful. Done by hand with straightener. Strawberry OG is straight sap .flavor town. Hard to work with but we'll worth it.


I find that if you let the slabs sit without the top touching the parch you will degass some of the more volatile molecules and get a pretty stable product. However you are getting close to a BHO like purge by letting your terps vape for a long period of time and letting some of that *flavor town* fade.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 29, 2015)

#dudewheresmyterps?


everyone so worried about terp loss/retention.

OMG YOU SMELLED MY HERB YOU TERP BURGLAR! hahaha


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 30, 2015)

TerpCylia said:


> I find that if you let the slabs sit without the top touching the parch you will degass some of the more volatile molecules and get a pretty stable product. However you are getting close to a BHO like purge by letting your terps vape for a long period of time and letting some of that *flavor town* fade.


Yes this is true but i Don't mind it being unstable or butter out on me because the flavor is worth it. An stop sniffing up all my terps. Lol


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 30, 2015)

I find some strains are just sap an more volatile because of greater terps concentration. Due to this they are not able to make stable . An if it requires a loss of them to do so I m out. Have noticed a difference in efficacy of some strains who I have been able to coax more smellout of.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 30, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> I find some strains are just sap an more volatile because of greater terps concentration. Due to this they are not able to make stable . An if it requires a loss of them to do so I m out. Have noticed a difference in efficacy of some strains who I have been able to coax more smellout of.


Totally, my golden goat always goo's up, always sappy. Sap is a good thing, shows insane quality of your buds. Making rosin is a really good way to tell the quality of the buds.


----------



## TerpCylia (Dec 30, 2015)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Yes this is true but i Don't mind it being unstable or butter out on me because the flavor is worth it. An stop sniffing up all my terps. Lol





Cornfed Dread said:


> I find some strains are just sap an more volatile because of greater terps concentration. Due to this they are not able to make stable . An if it requires a loss of them to do so I m out. Have noticed a difference in efficacy of some strains who I have been able to coax more smellout of.


I am on the same boat of more flavor = more better. I would suggest trying to use a oil-slick style silicone pad to squish with then freeze and collect, because it is way easier to collect the entire product especially with a sappier consistency. Then keep it in a silicone container afterwards to minimize loss of product to surfaces you expose it too.


----------



## TerpCylia (Dec 30, 2015)

iHearAll said:


> So i tried this tek with street "GOOD" bud. Eh. No, did not work. Im going to have to wait until harvest to use actual dank quality buds. Oh well, gotta do things sake of learning. 20 a G lmfao. I hate the game.


I've used my outdoor organic nugs and got a 16% return. This is good considering I wouldn't think they are any higher than 12-15% THC. So I would say that as long as you have something over 8% you should get a decent return.

Have you tried the garlic press tech? Take some parchment and wrap 5 gs of nugs in a ball and press them into a small little patty. this will help tremendously to press more at one time and usually helps with getting a better return.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 1, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> I've used my outdoor organic nugs and got a 16% return. This is good considering I wouldn't think they are any higher than 12-15% THC. So I would say that as long as you have something over 8% you should get a decent return.
> 
> Have you tried the garlic press tech? Take some parchment and wrap 5 gs of nugs in a ball and press them into a small little patty. this will help tremendously to press more at one time and usually helps with getting a better return.


Never heard such a thing! I'll give it a try after spring's flowers.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 1, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> Never heard such a thing! I'll give it a try after spring's flowers.


but i thought you hear all?


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 2, 2016)

Twitch said:


> but i thought you hear all?


I have the dumbest name


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 2, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> I have the dumbest name


Iv got large holes in my ears. It was a joke one day when someone asked if i could hear better with those holes in my ears. I just so happened to make a RIU account the same day and somehow thought it made sense.


----------



## Simi (Jan 5, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 3570045 This is first press of one my new test strains pez berry sour.
> Well I do pretty good with my 18.99$ conair from miejer break em but I press alot. As you see at 1 lowest setting an tight packed 25 micron homemade envelopes I get my rosin out


Thanks for the info man. Those 25 micron self made envelopes sound great for it


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jan 5, 2016)

Simi said:


> Thanks for the info man. Those 25 micron self made envelopes sound great for it


No problem as for these extraction companies I feel sam about as most to all hydro shops .don't need the bs .can produce and or make all you need yoyrself. 95% time. You can get yards of mesh for price 1 Pack b man s or rosin tech pre made


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 8, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> No problem as for these extraction companies I feel sam about as most to all hydro shops .don't need the bs .can produce and or make all you need yoyrself. 95% time. You can get yards of mesh for price 1 Pack b man s or rosin tech pre made


There is a lot to be said about DIY as I make my own clone machines and tumblers but sometimes I don't want to fiddle around with things like sewing little mesh bags and learning how to mill steel and aluminum to make platens for my press. Sometimes it's better to let other people do the R&D and not waste your own time. That's why I didn't by the first round of d-nail presses that came out.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 8, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> I have the dumbest name


Ha... I was very tempted to comment on that.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 8, 2016)

so i have read through every page of this thread as well as the @Twitch thread. what is the current general consensus concerning the pneumatic presses (6x8 dual heated platens) or similar? i would love to hear everyone's experiences with these. has anyone tried the machines that house dual pneumatic presses with 16x20 platens?


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 8, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> Ha... I was very tempted to comment on that.


That's halfway mean!


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 8, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> so i have read through every page of this thread as well as the @Twitch thread. what is the current general consensus concerning the pneumatic presses (6x8 dual heated platens) or similar? i would love to hear everyone's experiences with these. has anyone tried the machines that house dual pneumatic presses with 16x20 platens?


From my research on the subject you get the best bang for your buck if you get a hydraulic/pneumatic H-frame shop press from a reputable brand(Baileigh, Dake Corp, or others)

Here is a pretty good consensus on temps and psi:






Psi is Pounds per Square Inch so if you have 16in X 20in plates the math would be:

16 X 20= 320 in sq
320 in sq X 2,400psi = 640,000psi
640,000 X 2,000psi/ton = 320 tons of pressure is the max you would need
Something like this but with your plate on it:






You would need some serious heat and thick platens to pull this off.
The biggest platens I've seen people using are 5in X 5in which would be:

5 X 5 = 25 in sq
...30 ton Press
These calcs are at the top of the requirements(2,400psi @ 180*F) and assume that your press can actually put out what it claims consistently without failing.

Personally I will be purchasing a 10 ton Dake Corp desktop model as that is within my budget.

$280 | 10-ton Dake
$550 | 3.5x2.5 Plates from RosinWorks http://rosinworks.bigcartel.com/product/rosinworks-2-5-x2-5-x-5-light-press-plates

Thats the whole kit. You could drop the price by 30% if you pieced it together but you would have to do a ton of research on quality of products. RosinWorks is definitely going for a quality reputable product and not a quick to market scheme.

If you need anyone to run your 16X20in plates let me know. That will be a lot of power and could run a lot of material. I imagine you could fit 3-400gs of flower at a time and return 20-30%(75g) in a matter of minutes. Lots of logistics to be worked out though.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm currently Into dabbing straight Anthocyanins


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 8, 2016)

@chewberto that word is above my pay grade lol what exactly is the alchemy behind creating straight Anthocyanins?

@TerpCylia I appreciate the info you posted up. That is very informative. So the press with plates that sized that I was looking at will not get the job done. It would be nice to have that kind of size but I don't think the gigantic green monster you through up is in our budget. We can spend 1500-2000 bucks. So this is what you're looking at here?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 8, 2016)

I saw @chuck estevez throw up a pic of something like this. Are these just too low psi to yield efficiently?


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I saw @chuck estevez throw up a pic of something like this. Are these just too low psi to yield efficiently?


the only issue i see with these is the time to release.I like it to release quick and then get it cooled off asap


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 9, 2016)

Yea
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthocyanin
It's referring to the beautiful red to purple color of various plants. I doubt he's literally isolated the pigment but as an adjective for his MF purple wax it makes sense.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 9, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> @chewberto that word is above my pay grade lol what exactly is the alchemy behind creating straight Anthocyanins?
> 
> @TerpCylia I appreciate the info you posted up. That is very informative. So the press with plates that sized that I was looking at will not get the job done. It would be nice to have that kind of size but I don't think the gigantic green monster you through up is in our budget. We can spend 1500-2000 bucks. So this is what you're looking at here?


Yup that's the one I'm leaning towards. With your budget I would say you could go with the 20t and some 5x3.5in plates. I did forget to mention that the numbers are for pressing flowers. Hash and kief will require less pressure but flowers produce the best results and efficiency for production. Next most efficient would be kief and then bubble. 


guerrilla medic said:


> I saw @chuck estevez throw up a pic of something like this. Are these just too low psi to yield efficiently?


The vulcanizers are definitely too low psi to work for flower. I'm not sure of what they are able to achieve but they are also more expensive than makes sense as well. It is worth looking into their specs though and learning from their technology.


----------



## borbor (Jan 9, 2016)

chewberto said:


> I'm currently Into dabbing straight Anthocyanins
> View attachment 3581480


Nice! my main strain that I grow has given me straight purple squishes before when wet, but with too much water content to really get to scrape up and dab. the leaves and flowers are purple, so it makes sense a little. How do you do it? fresh/frozen/dry? temp? I've been thinking of squeezing out a nice little slab of golden rosin out of dry bud and then squeezing a wet nug next to it...hahaha, cheating I know


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 9, 2016)

has anyone on here tried a unit like this? 6x8 plates. both heated. not gonna hit 1600 psi with plates that sized but seems like it could do something.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 9, 2016)

@DarthBlazeAnthony how did that press you bought work out for you?


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 13, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> has anyone on here tried a unit like this? 6x8 plates. both heated. not gonna hit 1600 psi with plates that sized but seems like it could do something.


These are great in theory but I've seen a lot of people having problems with the china made quick to market presses. And alot of people have been talking shit on http://www.rosintechproducts.com . Personally I like to use products that I can rely on and fix myself. Also, modular items such as the H-Frame presses are easier to replace the plates and other parts. If you buy one of these t-shirt presses and a piece fails you will have a much harder time replacing the parts ect.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> Yup that's the one I'm leaning towards. With your budget I would say you could go with the 20t and some 5x3.5in plates. I did forget to mention that the numbers are for pressing flowers. Hash and kief will require less pressure but flowers produce the best results and efficiency for production. Next most efficient would be kief and then bubble.
> 
> The vulcanizers are definitely too low psi to work for flower. I'm not sure of what they are able to achieve but they are also more expensive than makes sense as well. It is worth looking into their specs though and learning from their technology.


Flowers produce the best results?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> These are great in theory but I've seen a lot of people having problems with the china made quick to market presses. And alot of people have been talking shit on http://www.rosintechproducts.com . Personally I like to use products that I can rely on and fix myself. Also, modular items such as the H-Frame presses are easier to replace the plates and other parts. If you buy one of these t-shirt presses and a piece fails you will have a much harder time replacing the parts ect.


So yer say'n it's like try'n to get parts for the Batmobile.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Flowers produce the best results?


From my experience flowers have the clearest and stinkiest results. My bubble is pretty good but once I pressed a flower I didn't find myself wanting to spend the time making bubble if I don't have too. I have kiefed ounces of nugs with dry ice and gotten the same quality of rosin if not better(just make sure to separate the first, second, and third amounts). This cut the production time by 70% or so. But even then the flower rosin is the closest to the original flavor(it tastes like the plant smells when it's in peak flower).


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> So yer say'n it's like try'n to get parts for the Batmobile.








Yup...


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

low temp kief presses ala brettmavrik ... love this shit


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> From my experience flowers have the clearest and stinkiest results. My bubble is pretty good but once I pressed a flower I didn't find myself wanting to spend the time making bubble if I don't have too. I have kiefed ounces of nugs with dry ice and gotten the same quality of rosin if not better(just make sure to separate the first, second, and third amounts). This cut the production time by 70% or so. But even then the flower rosin is the closest to the original flavor(it tastes like the plant smells when it's in peak flower).


I am wondering about THC levels per gram in juxtaposition to the BHO and Co2 while using flowers to make rosin instead of hash. People who dab will be the final judge, but chem tests cost $100.00 a piece. I will try both and hope for the best. With my first pull using hippy hash at 30+ % I'm very encouraged.


Joedank said:


> View attachment 3585230 View attachment 3585231low temp kief presses ala brettmavrik ... love this shit


There's cold in them thar hills! .....Nice chunk.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 13, 2016)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3585230 View attachment 3585231low temp kief presses ala brettmavrik ... love this shit


Yummm.... I need to get me some of that white stuff. Bret is the one I saw using the garlic press and he has been instrumental in spreading good information to the masses.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I am wondering about THC levels per gram in juxtaposition to the BHO and Co2 while using flowers to make rosin instead of hash. People who dab will be the final judge, but chem tests cost $100.00 a piece. I will try both and hope for the best. With my first pull using hippy hash at 30+ % I'm very encouraged.
> 
> There's cold in them thar hills! .....Nice chunk.


SC Labs has some results on Rosin testing. http://sclabs.com/tested.html?option=com_scl_tested&Itemid=551&view=grid&client_ids=&sclsearch=rosin
It seems that they average in the high 70%s which is really competitive with BHO. There's only a few tests so I can't draw too many conclusions without more info. 
You can draw conclusions about your starting material with your yield from pressing though. The higher the yield the higher % your starting material was in the first place. I pressed some of my outdoor organic sun grown nugs from this summer and got a 16% yield(on one jar) so I could safely say it was at least 70% of the 16% yield THC in the nugs.... 16x70%= 11.2%+ THC in starting material. Very rough calcs. But being that each approximation is on the low end I would say that my final number is far below the actual %.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 13, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> SC Labs has some results on Rosin testing. http://sclabs.com/tested.html?option=com_scl_tested&Itemid=551&view=grid&client_ids=&sclsearch=rosin
> It seems that they average in the high 70%s which is really competitive with BHO. There's only a few tests so I can't draw too many conclusions without more info.
> You can draw conclusions about your starting material with your yield from pressing though. The higher the yield the higher % your starting material was in the first place. I pressed some of my outdoor organic sun grown nugs from this summer and got a 16% yield(on one jar) so I could safely say it was at least 70% of the 16% yield THC in the nugs.... 16x70%= 11.2%+ THC in starting material. Very rough calcs. But being that each approximation is on the low end I would say that my final number is far below the actual %.


Wouldn't it have been more like 19-20 percent original thc content with a lower yield of hash oil (16percent) @ a less than pure content? Law of diminishing results?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> SC Labs has some results on Rosin testing. http://sclabs.com/tested.html?option=com_scl_tested&Itemid=551&view=grid&client_ids=&sclsearch=rosin
> It seems that they average in the high 70%s which is really competitive with BHO. There's only a few tests so I can't draw too many conclusions without more info.
> You can draw conclusions about your starting material with your yield from pressing though. The higher the yield the higher % your starting material was in the first place. I pressed some of my outdoor organic sun grown nugs from this summer and got a 16% yield(on one jar) so I could safely say it was at least 70% of the 16% yield THC in the nugs.... 16x70%= 11.2%+ THC in starting material. Very rough calcs. But being that each approximation is on the low end I would say that my final number is far below the actual %.


My two favorite house strains test out at 24.66 THC and 17ish. ( never had em' tested indoors) Very clean and high quality for outdoor, so I'm told.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> My two favorite house strains test out at 24.66 THC and 17ish. ( never had em' tested indoors) Very clean and high quality for outdoor, so I'm told.


Those are definitely some great numbers for outdoor. Mine was a bunch of bags seeds that I had no idea what they were and it has cure my urge to pop random seeds for a long time forsure. None the less great taste and a sizeable yield to hold me over. Would love to see some pics of your house strain.


iHearAll said:


> Wouldn't it have been more like 19-20 percent original thc content with a lower yield of hash oil (16percent) @ a less than pure content? Law of diminishing results?


If you saw the nugs you would know they are definitely on the lower THC%, 12-20%=16% on average I would say.
Working backward from my yield on the squish:
Rosin Nug
1.6g from 10g = 16%yield this is the resin content of your starting material.

Assuming that the final product was 70%+ THC that means that I have:
1.6g Rosin X 0.70 = 1.12g of THC in my 1.6g of Rosin

1.12gTHC/10gNug= 11.2% THC in starting material

Yes the yield gets smaller and smaller but also more pure each time. So you use that final yield to work backwards and find an approx initial content. With my low end estimates I could probably add another 1-3% on their but I like to play it safe.

I think you have the diminishing direction backwards. If you have 16% yield and that yield is 70% THC you have to take 70% of the 16% which would be the 11.2% of the original... You can then assume that you didn't get all of the original resin from your squish and assume that your rosin has a higher THC content than 70% and add a few % for margin of error. But I would still say there isn't more than 16%
Let me know if that clarifies it or just makes it more confusing.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 13, 2016)

@Joedank .....Respect brother. That is impressive looking. What type or press and methods are you utilizing to produce that slab? Was that pressed from kif or bubble hash?

@TerpCylia Are you using that 10 ton h frame yet? I have read through hundreds of pages concerning rosin since I first posted here a few days ago. We are still deliberating our purchase but I will post up some pics once we get a press. I was almost thinking about grabbing a cheap A frame press just to play with and get a feel for rosin extraction. I have personally never so much as used a hair straightener. There is a chinese version of the rosin technologies press that I'm still waiting on a price quote for.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> @Joedank .....Respect brother. That is impressive looking. What type or press and methods are you utilizing to produce that slab? Was that pressed from kif or bubble hash?
> 
> @TerpCylia Are you using that 10 ton h frame yet? I have read through hundreds of pages concerning rosin since I first posted here a few days ago. We are still deliberating our purchase but I will post up some pics once we get a press. I was almost thinking about grabbing a cheap A frame press just to play with and get a feel for rosin extraction. I have personally never so much as used a hair straightener. There is a chinese version of the rosin technologies press that I'm still waiting on a price quote for.


thank you . i use brett mavrik from you tubes vert hairiron tech where the rosin falls to the bottom of the parchment once heated
only kief from a trim bin that is 150 mesh ...
clamp and hair iron turned off . it rarely gets above 200* on the irons ... the MATERIAL only gets to 140-50 TOPS according to my laser temp gun ...
i have made about 2 ounces so far this way and it sure beats butane hassels ...


----------



## TJ baba (Jan 14, 2016)

What's the minimal amount of hash I need to make a little decent rosin? Harvesting white widow soon, i expect to get 50g+.

Can I Turn My Goopy Scissor Hash Into Rosin? Using parchment paper and my sister's hair iron? Thanks


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes you can turn scissor hash into rosin


----------



## TJ baba (Jan 14, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Yes you can turn scissor hash into rosin


Is this the best use for scissor hash, or should I smoke it raw in a pipe instead


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 14, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> Is this the best use for scissor hash, or should I smoke it raw in a pipe instead


If you go back a few pages there are a couple finger hash rosin slabs ive made


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 14, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> Those are definitely some great numbers for outdoor. Mine was a bunch of bags seeds that I had no idea what they were and it has cure my urge to pop random seeds for a long time forsure. None the less great taste and a sizeable yield to hold me over. Would love to see some pics of your house strain.
> 
> If you saw the nugs you would know they are definitely on the lower THC%, 12-20%=16% on average I would say.
> Working backward from my yield on the squish:
> ...


This are my favorite so far. It is allegedly a sister pheno to C-99. Oregon genetics is too complicated to explain in a post. I have many others, but only two have been tested. These are indoor and outdoor pics. I have had this strain for 7 years.... I think. It's called Rosetta Stone from *Bros. Grim*, but is missing a documented characteristic sweet smell. This strain has a foul smell that people really love or hate. I'm thinking of calling it* Butt Hair.*.. ya know, smoke it and get shit faced. As soon as I find my other report for my (alleged) GSC I'll post it.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 14, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> Is this the best use for scissor hash, or should I smoke it raw in a pipe instead


The first thing I squished was some scissor hash. Turned out fire. So Fresh tasting too. Also tried pressing a fresh off the plant bud but had to blow all the water off to get to the rosin. Still tasted pretty good. 


Oregon Gardener said:


> This are my favorite so far. It is allegedly a sister pheno to C-99. Oregon genetics is too complicated to explain in a post. I have many others, but only two have been tested. These are indoor and outdoor pics. I have had this strain for 7 years.... I think. It's called Rosetta Stone from *Bros. Grim*, but is missing a documented characteristic sweet smell. This strain has a foul smell that people really love or hate. I'm thinking of calling it* Butt Hair.*.. ya know, smoke it and get shit faced. As soon as I find my other report for my (alleged) GSC I'll post it.


Thats an awesome looking plant dude, love those big indica leaves. I can't wait to get my environment dialed in and get to breeding but it will be a while before I can do that.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 14, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> @Joedank .....Respect brother. That is impressive looking. What type or press and methods are you utilizing to produce that slab? Was that pressed from kif or bubble hash?
> 
> @TerpCylia Are you using that 10 ton h frame yet? I have read through hundreds of pages concerning rosin since I first posted here a few days ago. We are still deliberating our purchase but I will post up some pics once we get a press. I was almost thinking about grabbing a cheap A frame press just to play with and get a feel for rosin extraction. I have personally never so much as used a hair straightener. There is a chinese version of the rosin technologies press that I'm still waiting on a price quote for.


I have debated getting the $75 dollar one from Harbor Freight but since that about a 1/4 of the price i'll pay for the Dake 10Ton so I'm hesitant. Either way I need to sell a few ounces of the oil I've made to pay for it. So this week I'm focusing on packaging and networking with some dispensaries that are in my area. Once I get the cash flow it will be time to pull the trigger and probably have everything I need by the time my harvest is ready in a month.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm sure you'll have no problem moving your inventory. I went into three different dispensaries yesterday to see if they were stocking rosin. None of them had it in stock, but all three were very interested in getting some.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 14, 2016)

TJ baba said:


> What's the minimal amount of hash I need to make a little decent rosin? Harvesting white widow soon, i expect to get 50g+.


You can Squish as much or little as you want. I started with .2 nugs and now press 10g pouches of flowers. This is with a hair straightener and desktop vice.


----------



## TerpCylia (Jan 14, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> I'm sure you'll have no problem moving your inventory. I went into three different dispensaries yesterday to see if they were stocking rosin. None of them had it in stock, but all three were very interested in getting some.


They definitely like the quality I have but the ones here in Santa Cruz haven't been selling what they already have very quickly. I think people just haven't been exposed to enough good rosin so there's a smaller market. It will happen soon enough. They said they will be ready to take it in a week or two and by then I'll have the packaging dialed in.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

Any chance someone can link to a straightener that they know is rockin some of this rosin, I wanna make some for myself and I have had a few people make it for me in the past but I would like to make enough to last me a week or so and then be good lol.

-best temp? what kind of screens to use? how high are you?

I appreciate any help, I am baked and curious lol.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Any chance someone can link to a straightener that they know is rockin some of this rosin, I wanna make some for myself and I have had a few people make it for me in the past but I would like to make enough to last me a week or so and then be good lol.
> 
> -best temp? what kind of screens to use? how high are you?
> 
> I appreciate any help, I am baked and curious lol.


We watched the video and my son's girl just produced this Remington. Said "she had been using it since she was a teenager. We used 75 micron hippy hash. To calibrate the temp we used a candy thermometer at 180 degrees. ( I don't think that's the best temp) Anyway, the screens are the 25 microns that come with hash bags ( I think 90 mesh would be better) then we wrapped the whole thing up with parchment paper.. This was all shit scrounged from the house. First pull was 32%. I used a glass bead to remove it from the paper, it worked perfect..... after that I was wishing I put on gloves and watched some more videos. This stuff is stickier than oil, in my opinion. I'ts like a really fucked up Sugar Daddy. Then we smoked it. I threw all the screens in the freezer. I think that should be a good way to clean them...... As for how high? Pretty fck'n high! I Learned about the whole thing right here. I hope this helps you. Stay tuned, I've got a press on the way and a whole bunch of new info to try.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 14, 2016)

has anyone seen this?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 14, 2016)

R&RHashman said:


> has anyone seen this?


I saw that. I was already tripping and ordered some Teflon This guy is great. He is going to be better than Penn and Teller. I have not seen the one where the PHD comes in though.. This is Oregon and we are tested here. I gotta get one of those machines.There was a used one on E- bay a while back for 10 grand.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jan 15, 2016)

it is never cheap to play in the regulated market


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a dump truck, 5 acres, and a* dream.* LoL... I have been limited by space for the last few years. I predict 2016 is going to be a good year.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 17, 2016)

Ran some 3 year old stale smelling buds last night. Rosin was very dark but smelled better. Vaped pretty nice, exhaled and no stale taste! Very exciting!!

10 seconds later, stale bud after-taste...LOL. Got me marginally high but that after-taste is lousy, going in the trash.


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 17, 2016)

If your getting that flavor you pressed to hot.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 17, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> If your getting that flavor you pressed to hot.


200F, I don't think so. Fresher buds pressed at same temp taste great.


----------



## lio lacidem (Jan 17, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> 200F, I don't think so. Fresher buds pressed at same temp taste great.


My mistake misread original post. Yeah I assume stale bud would taste bad lol


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 17, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> My mistake misread original post. Yeah I assume stale bud would taste bad lol


Yeah, was hoping rosin tech would be a save-all, oh we'll...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 9, 2016)

R&RHashman said:


> has anyone seen this?


Thanks for sharing the video, I watched the whole thing and am still on the fence about making some rosin. I guess I could dry sift but I gotta wear a mask for that lolol. Otherwise I won't be able to breathe for a week from all the stuff that gets stuck up in the lungs.

Any way around the parchment paper?


----------



## Joedank (Feb 9, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Thanks for sharing the video, I watched the whole thing and am still on the fence about making some rosin. I guess I could dry sift but I gotta wear a mask for that lolol. Otherwise I won't be able to breathe for a week from all the stuff that gets stuck up in the lungs.
> 
> Any way around the parchment paper?


now i am not saying ALL parchment if OK to use but the RAW stuff seems to be ok . funny thing is if i bake cookies at 350* for 15 min on parchment folks would killl for em ... but we question pressing rosin on it .... IDK if is ok but its has gotta be better than the 'tane residue whatever that is ....


----------



## hyroot (Feb 9, 2016)

Joedank said:


> now i am not saying ALL parchment if OK to use but the RAW stuff seems to be ok . funny thing is if i bake cookies at 350* for 15 min on parchment folks would killl for em ... but we question pressing rosin on it .... IDK if is ok but its has gotta be better than the 'tane residue whatever that is ....


It can vary from brand to brand. John b tested some canadian brand. I've tried different brands with cooking and rosin and they all vary in quality. I still prefer the raw parchment. . It's cheapest on amazon. If you have to order it.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2016)

hyroot said:


> It can vary from brand to brand. John b tested some canadian brand. I've tried different brands with cooking and rosin and they all vary in quality. I still prefer the raw parchment. . It's cheapest on amazon. If you have to order it.


the stuff from tony V looks cool . wonder if it tested ok...??


----------



## TerpCylia (Feb 10, 2016)

I started with the unbleached parch but found that it broke down much faster than the regular old renald's. This most certainly left more room for the coating to break off into the rosin... I even saw pieces of fiber sticking out of it. Now weather the actual materials they are made of are toxic for human inhalation is another question. I don't have the answer to that at the moment but when using the thicker regular parch I dont have any problem with it breaking down as long as you don't over use your pieces. If you want an alternative, the silicone pads work pretty well as long as you don't fold them too hard or pinch them with your straightener, and they do make the collection process way easier.


Bugeye said:


> Yeah, was hoping rosin tech would be a save-all, oh we'll...


You would probably have a better chance of saving the stale buds if you kief them first and then press as you would not be steaming the plant material. Better but not a total fix. Don't toss your product just make edibles or topicals with it.


----------



## Bugeye (Feb 10, 2016)

TerpCylia said:


> I started with the unbleached parch but found that it broke down much faster than the regular old renald's. This most certainly left more room for the coating to break off into the rosin... I even saw pieces of fiber sticking out of it. Now weather the actual materials they are made of are toxic for human inhalation is another question. I don't have the answer to that at the moment but when using the thicker regular parch I dont have any problem with it breaking down as long as you don't over use your pieces. If you want an alternative, the silicone pads work pretty well as long as you don't fold them too hard or pinch them with your straightener, and they do make the collection process way easier.
> 
> You would probably have a better chance of saving the stale buds if you kief them first and then press as you would not be steaming the plant material. Better but not a total fix. Don't toss your product just make edibles or topicals with it.


Thanks, but that stale bud is now sitting out on my lawn. I overgrow my needs so no big deal.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## WarMachine (Feb 26, 2016)

What's everyone's thoughts/opinion on using oil slick pads instead of parchment?


----------



## Joedank (Feb 26, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> What's everyone's thoughts/opinion on using oil slick pads instead of parchment?


i would be tempted . but keep it below 250 F ...


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> What's everyone's thoughts/opinion on using oil slick pads instead of parchment?


They suck. I like raw parchment the most. There's that tfx reusable parchment that bubbleman and Tony V use too.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 26, 2016)

hyroot said:


> They suck. I like raw parchment the most. There's that tfx reusable parchment that bubbleman and Tony V use too.


How is the tfx parchment paper? Have you used it?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> How is the tfx parchment paper? Have you used it?



No. I want to. My buddy who has a 20 ton press. He said the tfx parchment started to bubble under his press. But his is putting out around 2500 psi.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 27, 2016)

@hyroot Is this the product?

http://www.amazon.com/TFX-Non-Stick-All-In-One-Kitchen-Sheet/dp/B003VA7NUQ


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> @hyroot Is this the product?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TFX-Non-Stick-All-In-One-Kitchen-Sheet/dp/B003VA7NUQ



Yeah


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 27, 2016)

@hyroot Can you give me more info about the tfx? Pros and cons perhaps? It seems pretty interesting and almost worth trying a sheet or so.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> @hyroot Can you give me more info about the tfx? Pros and cons perhaps? It seems pretty interesting and almost worth trying a sheet or so.



Its reusable. Tony V and bubble man use it. It's safe supposedly.. Under too much pressure it bubbles. You can use it over and over and even clean it too. 

But bubble man did promote the ptfe sheets when the rosin craze first started. There's even a video of him pressing rosin with ptfe. He recommended it on hash church then. Now says it's horrible to use health wise. I think ptfe is horrible to use for the fact you can remove the rosin from it. Bman will deny ever recommending it. Some one called him out on it months ago in the hash church group. I said he should take down that video then. After that the thread was deleted.

Anyway my point to that was down the line their thoughts can drastically change on it. 

I've been sticking with raw parchment myself. That doesn't bubble under 2500 psi.


----------



## TerpCylia (Mar 1, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> What's everyone's thoughts/opinion on using oil slick pads instead of parchment?


They break down under pressure and don't transfer the heat very well. They are awesome for collecting via "drip tech". I would like to get the drip tech down and use a silicone bowl to collect.


----------



## TerpCylia (Mar 1, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> View attachment 3614598


Looking good man. Now for the heat and controller. How are you planning on setting that up?


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 1, 2016)

we've just been heating the plates manually with a blow torch and laser thermometer. tested it a couple times just to get a feel for the process. we've been so busy lately we've barely messed with it honestly.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 2, 2016)

I was considering doing a dry ice extraction collecting the kief and smashing that with a straightener. I have about a pound of larf and trim. How much should I yield off a pound?

Any suggestions? I have all my money tied up in my new grow so I cant really afford a dope ass press..

For running pounds, but using the kief from dry ice, would it be worth my time? or should I just blast that amount?

I make killer bho but I haven't even tried rosin yet..


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I was considering doing a dry ice extraction collecting the kief and smashing that with a straightener. I have about a pound of larf and trim. How much should I yield off a pound?
> 
> Any suggestions? I have all my money tied up in my new grow so I cant really afford a dope ass press..
> 
> ...


I've always heard bad things about dry ice kief, I've never actually tried it though. The quality of the kief though will effect the quality of the rosin. If there's a lot of green in the kief, often the rosin will have a greenish tint as well in my limited experience. 

For kief I think one of those drum type tumbler units would be great, personally I just shake some weed in a 120 micron water hash bag over a piece of glass. Here's some deadhead OG kief that I pressed out to rosin. It's definitely not full melt sift with a bit of hair and plant matter but pretty nice. 



Pressed out into rosin... I use a hair straightener and a small vice.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 2, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> I've always heard bad things about dry ice kief, I've never actually tried it though. The quality of the kief though will effect the quality of the rosin. If there's a lot of green in the kief, often the rosin will have a greenish tint as well in my limited experience.
> 
> For kief I think one of those drum type tumbler units would be great, personally I just shake some weed in a 120 micron water hash bag over a piece of glass. Here's some deadhead OG kief that I pressed out to rosin. It's definitely not full melt sift with a bit of hair and plant matter but pretty nice.
> 
> ...


So you think dry ice would be a bad idea? I have a set of bubble bags. I've never ran bubble but I hear the yield sucks. Would it be better to run bubble hash then press of just dry sift using a bag?


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So you think dry ice would be a bad idea? I have a set of bubble bags. I've never ran bubble but I hear the yield sucks. Would it be better to run bubble hash then press of just dry sift using a bag?


I was pressing bubble at first, then I noticed that all of my bubble rosin had this certain taste I don't care for to it whether it was made from the lowest or highest grade bubble I had. In my opinion running it through water doesn't do it any favors, but then again maybe my bubble hash tech just sucks.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 2, 2016)

If your going to press into rosin I would just go dry sift straight to rosin. I too prefer the taste of sift rosin compared to bubble rosin. Maybe use the 160 or 190 bag so you get more sift? Since it's being pressed anyways.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So you think dry ice would be a bad idea? I have a set of bubble bags. I've never ran bubble but I hear the yield sucks. Would it be better to run bubble hash then press of just dry sift using a bag?


not a bad idea at all.

Dry ice hash to rosin would probably be ideal because there is no waiting a week or more for it to dry like with bubble. Plus no chance in fucking it up with improper separation and improper drying either(I see it all too often).

using a straightener to hand press will take a while to do a whole p worth of sift but prob not much longer than making bhno.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> If your going to press into rosin I would just go dry sift straight to rosin. I too prefer the taste of sift rosin compared to bubble rosin. Maybe use the 160 or 190 bag so you get more sift? Since it's being pressed anyways.



I was at Target earlier I found and grabbed some natural unnleached parchment. Wilton brand. It's right next to all the pots and pans kitchenware. I'll try it later today or tomorrow for rosin. I got it mainly to dry hash on. The raw brand I always have to order from amazon or aqualab.....


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So you think dry ice would be a bad idea? I have a set of bubble bags. I've never ran bubble but I hear the yield sucks. Would it be better to run bubble hash then press of just dry sift using a bag?


Dry ice will be too dirty to get anything good tasting, imo. Stick with the BHO for large batches. I can get great tasting with QWISO now as well but I don't know about doing large batches with it.


----------



## resinhead (Mar 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So you think dry ice would be a bad idea? I have a set of bubble bags. I've never ran bubble but I hear the yield sucks. Would it be better to run bubble hash then press of just dry sift using a bag?





Bhomberman said:


> I just pressed 2 grams of some old nugs that were in the freezer and got .2g return. Fresher buds the better? To get better returns ? Love the taste and high and working indoors though


I have found the best results squishing on the day before the stems snap after cutting the branch. Humidity plays a big role. Lots of guys swearing by the boveda 62 packs for perfect squishes

Danksta, I think if your trying to process a lot with rosin tek, it would be much faster to kief out your stuff with dry ice then squish.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

@WarMachine turns out that tfx is ptfe too.... smh..... so yeah using that wilton parchment now.


----------



## resinhead (Mar 2, 2016)

I took my 3rd run fresh frozen bubble 45-70ui , along with some of my second run fresh frozen bubble 45-70ui, and squished. Finally a truly rewarding squeeze! (2 squeezes) ... 2 grams in 1.5 out. It's blue dream.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> @WarMachine turns out that tfx is ptfe too.... smh..... so yeah using that wilton parchment now.


Damnnnn can't get away from it I guess. I've been using the Reynolds brand parchment but maybe I'll give the Wilton brand a go.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2016)

WarMachine said:


> Damnnnn can't get away from it I guess. I've been using the Reynolds brand parchment but maybe I'll give the Wilton brand a go.



Its was $3.99 a roll at Target same price as Reynolds everywhere else. You just don't want ptfe and quilon. Silicone treated or coated is ok. It has a 450 degree threshold.


----------



## TerpCylia (Mar 4, 2016)

guerrilla medic said:


> we've just been heating the plates manually with a blow torch and laser thermometer. tested it a couple times just to get a feel for the process. we've been so busy lately we've barely messed with it honestly.


Awesome dude. To be fully functional you will need some heater cartridges, thermo couples and PID controller. Shouldn't cost you much more than you spent on the HF did. If you need suggestions hit me up and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 4, 2016)

I appreciate that because in the not too distant future we probably could use a couple pointers. Is that bubble hash you're smashin in your unit?


----------



## hyroot (Mar 5, 2016)

Dry sift 110 lpi. They key to good sift is slow drying the plant material for at least 2 months. This sift was made from plant material that slow dried for 9 weeks at 68 degrees and very low rh in a cedar box



The squished some of the sift



Its sitting on unbleached parchment


----------



## medicated00420 (Mar 6, 2016)

I let my trims dry 48 hours in the freezer then dry sift with 160 micron bubble bag then rosin the kief at 200f out of 17g moist trim i got 2.5 g kief which gave me 1.6 g rosin


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 11, 2016)

IMO Rosin is the shit! You can definitely tell how good the nugg is when pressing. I do short presses @ 320f. Come out beautifully every time. I will post some of my results shortly with a before and after. I am getting 20% return off of some really good Marionberry Kush. The taste alone is why I love Rosin. Don't even try to make it out of crappy weed. Even that BS outdoor that is everywhere won't do good. Has to be DANK . Fresh helps also. I get better returns from fresh buds. NOT wet.


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 11, 2016)

.4 g press. Very good stuff. Marionberry Kush #1 on left and MBK#2 on the right. Corresponding nug above or below.


----------



## outdoorfresh (Mar 26, 2016)

hey guys, pretty new to rosin. Thinking about buying a setup from this guy on instagram. Anyone on here purchased from them yet? https://www.instagram.com/clean_extractions/ 
Looks like a super clean package.


----------



## medicated00420 (Mar 30, 2016)

Purple ace of spades rosin


----------



## resinhead (Mar 30, 2016)

medicated00420 said:


> Purple ace of spades rosin


This was a topic on hash church a few weeks ago... Whether it was real or just the lighting. They were talking about chewbertos pic of God bud purple rosin that was on intsagram and I think was even published in high times. Shout out to you and chewberto! Nice work! Good discovery!


----------



## medicated00420 (Mar 30, 2016)

Purple bud and a drop of water to bring the color out


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 3, 2016)

Any above average presses for under $200?


----------



## R&RHashman (May 3, 2016)

@LexTalionis from my experience cheap work is not any good, and good work is not cheep. most reviews of cheap presses are not very positive. lots of average to below average presses for under$200 but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Lex Talioniss (May 3, 2016)

@R&RHashman I was unsure of what a starting price would be. Whats a good press priced at?


----------



## R&RHashman (May 3, 2016)

well I don't own one so I cant say, but I would hazard a guess that a quality press is going to cost you upwards of 2500$-3500$ and then I would only buy from a reputable source with good reviews and some reputation in the rosin community. or, buy the parts and build your own. that's the cheapest option for 200$. so hair straightener and a hd hand clamp or build one like a few have for around the same cost I believe you are just going to be disappointed with the 200$ prefab presses


----------



## Twitch (May 3, 2016)

Building one can be a time consuming and frustrating as hell but in the end it does pay off


----------



## OGMMJ (May 7, 2016)

Looking at building or buying a press, wondering what everyone's liking these days. Hair straightener doesn't cut it. 

Minimal metel working would be nice but if needed I could find someone to machine something. 

Looking at this manual prefab from rosintech

http://www.rosintechproducts.com/products/rtp-gold-series-manual-twist

Also interested in building a hydraulic one if I can get some digital plates built for a decent price. Something like this 

Dake B-10 Model Manual Utility Hydraulic Bench Press, 10 Ton Capacity, 23" Length x 18... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DWB1MTM/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_api_ATGlxbZAA9R52

And for now I'm entertaining the idea of building an arbor press with just hair straightener disassembled with the heating elements epoxied to the press, just to get smashing this week, but don't really want to toss money around when there's one soild option I should go with. 

Solventless over anything


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 8, 2016)

Getting that mad terpy rosin crumble goin on.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 8, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 3676503 View attachment 3676504 Getting that mad terpy rosin crumble goin on.


What are you using to press if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hyroot (May 8, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 3676503 View attachment 3676504 Getting that mad terpy rosin crumble goin on.



Are you heating, vacuuming, whipping or whipping on a hot plate?


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 8, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> What are you using to press if you don't mind me asking?


Fresh frozen material. Straight off plant into a dry ice cooler then lightly shook thru a 190u all mesh bag.let dry approximately 8 hrs in area @50%humidity then press.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 8, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Are you heating, vacuuming, whipping or whipping on a hot plate?


Very slow low heating no whipping.


----------



## Twitch (May 8, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Looking at building or buying a press, wondering what everyone's liking these days. Hair straightener doesn't cut it.
> 
> Minimal metel working would be nice but if needed I could find someone to machine something.
> 
> ...


I can give you a step by step on how to build a pneumatic one. It's not hard its just tedious to get the calculations correct.


----------



## matthend (May 8, 2016)

Trying to picture the process. What does the shaking through 190u accomplish? Any more info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 8, 2016)

That's where you separate the resin heads from he fresh frozen material . The resin is fresh off the plant this way .I guess call it live resin. It's cut branch at a time and placed directly in the dry ice freeze.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 8, 2016)

Twitch said:


> I can give you a step by step on how to build a pneumatic one. It's not hard its just tedious to get the calculations correct.


Is that what your running?

I was looking at starting to gather the parts to put together a 10 ton hydraulic, I posted the link to the press above and I have found pre fab controlled plates but wouldn't mind building everything, pm me your instructions if you already have them typed up if that's not a hassle


----------



## OGMMJ (May 8, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Very slow low heating no whipping.


Is that straight off the press or do you do anything after ?


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 8, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Is that straight off the press or do you do anything after ?


I collect then let sit in room that gets approximately 73degrees for 8-10 hrs. depending on strain/pheno . So no direct heat to butter /crumble it up just ambient room temp. Works great an keeps the flavor intact an super smooth. Was accident really left a 8g slab out (usually keep in fridge )in said area which is my hash making room with walk in closet pre veg clone area an it was butter by morning. Sure you could use hot plate, whip it or vac it low temp. But this is no extra work just let chill an serve


----------



## Greengenes707 (May 9, 2016)

Sunfire ranch from instagram is about to release a press. All about the pre press and prep.




I've been watching on insta for a while. They have it down for production scale for sure.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 9, 2016)

Anyone ordered any digitally controlled plates? Looking to order a kit ready to bolt onto a 2" ram 10 ton or 20 ton press, found some sites but still all 500 and up for the kit, I'm interested in ordering the pid, heating elements and plates seperate and putting together myself as well. Just wondering what everyone else has done, I can get the press whenever. But I would perfer a digital controlled press plate kit for under 500 if it's out there.

If anyone on here makes them pm me and send me quotes.

Also I saw there are two styles, one style looks like I could just order two enails and there are press plates they sell that will accept the flat coil enail.... Is this a good route?
I believe the heating rods embedded in the plates would be much more effective


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Twitch (Jun 20, 2016)

Greengenes707 said:


> Sunfire ranch from instagram is about to release a press. All about the pre press and prep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They win, this is a far superior press than anything on the market. Granted prep work plays a large roll in it, but it also plays a large roll in any process....I'll take one, where can I order.


----------



## Greengenes707 (Jun 20, 2016)

Twitch said:


> They win, this is a far superior press than anything on the market. Granted prep work plays a large roll in it, but it also plays a large roll in any process....I'll take one, where can I order.


I have been following...https://www.instagram.com/sunfire_ranch/ , for a while and he is how I know about it. They have been testing and doing so much cool rosin shit. Then I find out he's apart of ER, and they are making presses. Makes sense for everything they know. They would be the company I would give my money to.
I like the hardpress too. But the ER is way more commercial IMO.
Prep is very important. They lay it all out and show how to best succeed with their press. I like that. 

Not sure how to get one, I would start at their IG...
https://www.instagram.com/elysianresearch/


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 21, 2016)

I just got my 20 ton h frame press, and 3x5 plates from low temp plates. I'll be dry ice extracting all my trim (it's a lot of trim every 9 weeks), then pressing in bags. What sized bags are you using and what temps? I haven't been able to find some numbers.

Press is a harbor freight 20 Tom with grade 10 upgraded hardware, and heated plates from low temp plates.


----------



## Greengenes707 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a 12 ton press and 2.5"x5" plates and I get blowouts if I give too much pressure. Pretty sure it's a PSI thing. Bigger plates and bags could handle it. But the 12 ton was just few bucks more than the 6 ton. 

I remember a long time ago hearing 400psi would be optimal. What does everyone else feel is the best PSI...pressurelate size? 
I need to get a pressure gauge to really see.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 21, 2016)

Greengenes707 said:


> I have been following...https://www.instagram.com/sunfire_ranch/ , for a while and he is how I know about it. They have been testing and doing so much cool rosin shit. Then I find out he's apart of ER, and they are making presses. Makes sense for everything they know. They would be the company I would give my money to.
> I like the hardpress too. But the ER is way more commercial IMO.
> Prep is very important. They lay it all out and show how to best succeed with their press. I like that.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Twitch (Jun 21, 2016)

OGMMJ said:


> Anyone ordered any digitally controlled plates? Looking to order a kit ready to bolt onto a 2" ram 10 ton or 20 ton press, found some sites but still all 500 and up for the kit, I'm interested in ordering the pid, heating elements and plates seperate and putting together myself as well. Just wondering what everyone else has done, I can get the press whenever. But I would perfer a digital controlled press plate kit for under 500 if it's out there.
> 
> If anyone on here makes them pm me and send me quotes.
> 
> ...


Rosin works has a good kit, we have had our disagreement in the past but they changed a couple of things, and I would be confident in owning one of their kits on a 10ton+ press. 

Yes I would own and purchase a Rosin Works kit. 

They could be used in a similar fashion to make a drip press. Like above


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 15, 2016)

I found 7g keif will cause blow outs in the 2.25x4.5" 25 micron baggies. 5gs work perfect with no blow outs. I was a pressing fool today, got about 7 of 15 bags pressed. Going to try and finish up the rest tonight. Also going to press 5g bubble hash, and see how that comes out.


----------



## BM9AGS (Jul 15, 2016)

Greengenes707 said:


> I have been following...https://www.instagram.com/sunfire_ranch/ , for a while and he is how I know about it. They have been testing and doing so much cool rosin shit. Then I find out he's apart of ER, and they are making presses. Makes sense for everything they know. They would be the company I would give my money to.
> I like the hardpress too. But the ER is way more commercial IMO.
> Prep is very important. They lay it all out and show how to best succeed with their press. I like that.
> 
> ...


That is bad ass. What is the price?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I just got my 20 ton h frame press, and 3x5 plates from low temp plates. I'll be dry ice extracting all my trim (it's a lot of trim every 9 weeks), then pressing in bags. What sized bags are you using and what temps? I haven't been able to find some numbers.
> 
> Press is a harbor freight 20 Tom with grade 10 upgraded hardware, and heated plates from low temp plates.


I just bought the same set up.....how does it work for you?


----------



## BM9AGS (Jul 15, 2016)

Greengenes707 said:


> I have been following...https://www.instagram.com/sunfire_ranch/ , for a while and he is how I know about it. They have been testing and doing so much cool rosin shit. Then I find out he's apart of ER, and they are making presses. Makes sense for everything they know. They would be the company I would give my money to.
> I like the hardpress too. But the ER is way more commercial IMO.
> Prep is very important. They lay it all out and show how to best succeed with their press. I like that.
> 
> ...


$4 to $4.5k!!!! Fuck that


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 15, 2016)

Pretty good. I'll try and source larger baggies, but yeild seems to be decent. I'm playing around with temps. 180, 185, 190. 190 little got for my keif. Tried a bit of it a little while ago and it's very nice.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 15, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Pretty good. I'll try and source larger baggies, but yeild seems to be decent. I'm playing around with temps. 180, 185, 190. 190 little got for my keif. Tried a bit of it a little while ago and it's very nice.


I think I ordered the bigger plates & also ordered their puck mold. I will be pucking dry sieve before squishing...


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 16, 2016)

The 25 micron bags I use, I started withb7g keif, was too much and had blow outs. 5g is just about perfect. I have 5g of my personal bubble im.pressing tonight. Next time I'll try pressing trim, and see how the yeilds are for that. Dry ice extracting keif, then filling bags is very time-consuming. Tried some last night and was outstanding.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> The 25 micron bags I use, I started withb7g keif, was too much and had blow outs. 5g is just about perfect. I have 5g of my personal bubble im.pressing tonight. Next time I'll try pressing trim, and see how the yeilds are for that. Dry ice extracting keif, then filling bags is very time-consuming. Tried some last night and was outstanding.


I am building 2 new kief tumblers like my old one. Just pug & play. Fill with trim, turn on the rotisserie motor & walk away. 30mins you have your dry sieve kief for pressing.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 16, 2016)

I need on about 10x larger. 648g dried was my last trim weight.

It Cost me 20.00 for 10lbs dry ice, used 2x 160iu bubble bags, 1x 5gal bucket, and 30 mins total.shaking all the trim. Yeilded 82g keif.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I need on about 10x larger. 648g dried was my last trim weight.
> 
> It Cost me 20.00 for 10lbs dry ice, used 2x 160iu bubble bags, 1x 5gal bucket, and 30 mins total.shaking all the trim. Yeilded 82g keif.


I have made a ton of dry ice hash, but it takes a lot of shaking. The kief tumbler is just fill & walk away.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 16, 2016)

The tumbles seems like a great idea, but I need on on a MUCH larger scale. Lol. 5 gallon bucket side or bigger.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> The tumbles seems like a great idea, but I need on on a MUCH larger scale. Lol. 5 gallon bucket side or bigger.


The 5gl bucket will hold several lbs of trim & you only tumble for 15-30min. That's about 5lbs an hr, & I am building 2....that's 10lbs per hr = 80lbs a day...... how much you got?


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 16, 2016)

Shoot me some details in a pm. I had a major migraine from 3am.tom1pm, so im.still recovering and in a fog. Hard to see and type stuff out. Hope the auto correct us working


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Shoot me some details in a pm. I had a major migraine from 3am.tom1pm, so im.still recovering and in a fog. Hard to see and type stuff out. Hope the auto correct us working


You can get everything from Home Depot, except the metal screen.
1 plastic tub
1 5gl bucket w/lid
1 electric bbq rotisserie set
2 plastic zip ties
1 duct tape

drill a hole in the lid & bottom of the bucket to allow the rotisserie rod to pass thru. Use the prongs on the rotisserie forks to poke 2 small holes in the top & bottom, this will allow the motor to turn the bucket. Mount the rotisserie motor mount & the other metal mount to either side of the plastic tub by drilling holes in the plastic & use the zip ties. You can lift the bucket on & off the tub. Cut away much of the sides of the bucket & wrap the screen around & duct tape securely...


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 16, 2016)

Wonder if 160iu mesh would work vs the screen


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Wonder if 160iu mesh would work vs the screen


give it a try... the thing about the 160iu fabric is it needs to be tight to work well. The metal screen works even a little loose.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 16, 2016)

just toss in some dry ice and no more shaking. faster then tumbling I would guess there is a picture on this site I uploaded of a keif tumbler we used at work


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2016)

What about using a heat press for rosin?

Their only like 300 dollars.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 17, 2016)

like a tee shirt press?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 17, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHqqnbohSmD/


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

I was looking into phenumatic t shirt presses, but they only go to 2000psi & to get the best squish you need much more pressure & then you can use less heat to get the best product. so I bought a 20 ton shop press...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

R&RHashman said:


> like a tee shirt press?


Yes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I was looking into phenumatic t shirt presses, but they only go to 2000psi & to get the best squish you need much more pressure & then you can use less heat to get the best product. so I bought a 20 ton shop press...


How much pressure? Wut? So I cant just use a hair straightner set to 200?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much pressure? Wut? So I cant just use a hair straightner set to 200?


Yes, that will work. But if you want *5*star rosin you need much lower heat (180*-130*) & tons of pressure. With more pressure you can use less heat & squish for a longer time & get a higher quality product.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Yes, that will work. But if you want *5*star rosin you need much lower heat (180*-130*) & tons of pressure. With more pressure you can use less heat & press for a longer time & get a higher quality product.


Do you get more product? Whats the return like?


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2016)

More terps products, more flavor products. ...and more consistent yields.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

Too rich for my blood. Ill stick with green dragon and qwiso.

Wait.. can I make it with frosty trim? 15% of that wouldn't be so bad. 

Or does it taste bad with trim?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Too rich for my blood. Ill stick with green dragon and qwiso.
> 
> Wait.. can I make it with frosty trim? 15% of that wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> Or does it taste bad with trim?


You can make outstanding solventless rosin with frosty trim, if you tumble it first & squish the kief...rosin is the top shelf for Dabs..


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Too rich for my blood. Ill stick with green dragon and qwiso.
> 
> Wait.. can I make it with frosty trim? 15% of that wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> Or does it taste bad with trim?


Yup..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> You can make outstanding solventless rosin with frosty trim, if you tumble it first & squish the kief...rosin is the top shelf of Dabs..


Tumble? Sorry, this is all new to me. Are you talking about the bucket with a screen method? The one that makes a huge fucking golden mess on tables?

Scuse my french.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Tumble? Sorry, this is all new to me. Are you talking about the bucket with a screen method? The one that makes a huge fucking golden mess on tables?
> 
> Scuse my french.


yes...either one. soo you can get the kief from the plant matter...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yup..


Yup to which one? Yup it tasted bad or yup use some trim?

Damnit, you are so cryptic with your replies!


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yup to which one? Yup it tasted bad or yup use some trim?
> 
> Damnit, you are so cryptic with your replies!


I think it's trim dependent...

I did fireball trim,pressed into a puck with garlic press..HS set on 180+..gave me some flavorful sticky taffy dabs..

Did some blackdynamite trim,came out runny,very green flavor.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> I think it's trim dependent...
> 
> I did fireball trim,pressed into a puck with garlic press..HS set on 180+..gave me some flavorful sticky taffy dabs..
> 
> Did some blackdynamite trim,came out runny,very green flavor.


I wouldn't squish trim....only flowers or kief/hash


----------



## EireAran420 (Jul 18, 2016)

Using just a hairstraighner 
I get 0.4 from 1.2 .3nugs
Put each small bud into plastic and twisted and compressed then put into freezer for 1hr . The cooler the bud is when squashed the tastier i find the rosin to be.(3-4averagetotal)
I find that it is the steam inside the bud that draws out the essential oils In the bud. 
(Normally squash chips twice)
I ran a squashed rosin chips under the tap then squashed it.
came out with only roughly about 25%(average)less than the first squash.
I seem to get way more than normal normal not frozen nor compressed i average .2 or less for 1.2gs
Can someone else please give this a try and let me know what you think . ( Lots of steam but that's a good thing? Once you see the steam/vapour stops coming out of the parchment paper stop squishing.
My rig broke a few weeks back . 
I'll make up a bit next week and put up better pics.
Is this safe ? Tastes the same and feels the same. But a second opinion would be nice thanks
one bud .5 from last week

1st nd pic normal squashed rosin
2rd3th pic wet chip.
4Th the flower
5.1g_.4


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Jul 18, 2016)

Texas(THC) said:


> its realy not a pain in the ass
> with the rosin I can squish a bud and take a dab in under 2 minutes
> this is much more sensible than having to vacuum solvent out of your oil just to make it safe enough to smoke
> 
> ...


So is it safe to assume one could end up with 50% when pressing bubble hash?


----------



## rzza (Jul 18, 2016)

What would account for a watery result? I am squishing good nugs at like 0.3g at a time. I have tried all temps from 200 to 350. Each time I am getting yellow oil but its so thin that I can''t even get it off the paper. The buds are dried and cured beautifully. Any ideas?


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 18, 2016)

rzza said:


> What would account for a watery result? I am squishing good nugs at like 0.3g at a time. I have tried all temps from 200 to 350. Each time I am getting yellow oil but its so thin that I can''t even get it off the paper. The buds are dried and cured beautifully. Any ideas?


Try a different strain. Not all strains produce good rosin, even if the strain still smokes nice.


----------



## rzza (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks that sucks.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 18, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> So is it safe to assume one could end up with 50% when pressing bubble hash?


I've only managed to get about a 25% return when pressing bubble hash pucks. This is close average from strain to strain as well. Im sure there is a better way to press than how I do it, but I just dont know it yet haha.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 20, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I wouldn't squish trim....only flowers or kief/hash


Why not press teim in micron baggies?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Why not press teim in micron baggies?


You could but it would take a lot of little tea bags to squish a pound. when you could tumble it first & just press the kief..only a few bags


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 20, 2016)

That's why I did my dry ice extract2


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 21, 2016)

Anybody ever grind up rosin chips and BHO them? I saw a video on John Berfelo's channel where he tested some chips (he has an analyzer at home) and they were 7% THC/THCA. He also tested the stuff he BHOed and it also still had 7% in it, oddly enough. What happens if you grind bud or trim up before BHOing? Does it turn out low quality or get greenish? Never did BHO so I don't know.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 21, 2016)

All my pressed stuff plus baggies goes in my iso was jar


----------



## rzza (Jul 21, 2016)

It turns out dark, not green. I just throw my chips into a pile and then blast them in the next run. That way I don't notice the quality decline. I've never been able to get everything out, I can squish and blast then reblast and then wash the material in alcohol and still have something left in the material.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 21, 2016)

rzza said:


> It turns out dark, not green. I just throw my chips into a pile and then blast them in the next run. That way I don't notice the quality decline. I've never been able to get everything out, I can squish and blast then reblast and then wash the material in alcohol and still have something left in the material.


I see, so it's not green then at least. Thanks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

Okay. So I ordered a hair straightener, dab tool, parchment, and hot glove.

Going to give it a shot.

The straightener I bought has a low setting of 176F.

@genuity How _exactly _did you make pucks out of your frosty trim?


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Okay. So I ordered a hair straightener, dab tool, parchment, and hot glove.
> 
> Going to give it a shot.
> 
> ...


A garlic press...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> A garlic press...


Thankyou...

...
...
...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

Bought a garlic press and citrus press. Figure i can use the citrus press for extracting every bit of green dragon.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bought a garlic press and citrus press. Figure i can use the citrus press for extracting every bit of green dragon.


Don't forget your Irwin bar clamp. Not one of those big 2' ones you see in all the rosin vids, the 6" one. Way easier to handle. Unfortunately I got the SL300 instead of the XP600, so 300 lbs of force. That should be enough though. I saw a video where a guy just stood on the iron and he got 25% yield from some Sinmint Cookies. Kind of a fat guy but not 300 lbs. He used 260 degrees heat though.

I had to order a pink hair iron though. That was the only 2" one available in my region. Looks like a nice little unit though. Just can't let anybody see me with it. I like how the casing is flat instead of curved like most of them. Should be easier to clamp without breaking the plastic. Nice gripping grooves too. Shouldn't be much slippage. The Pink Power rosin press is where it's at.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 21, 2016)

I played with a higher temp, 209*, meant to do 200*. Came out pretty good.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2016)

Sweet!....I can't wait for my plates to get here...


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 21, 2016)

From what I've read when searching about rosin, the market is moving away from herbal and going to extracts, especially rosin because it's all natural. To the average newcomer, hearing about butane being involved would probably be off-putting. But hand pressed low-temp rosin, what's not to like? Good thing I ordered my iron before the run starts.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 22, 2016)

210 seems pretty damn perfect


----------



## hyroot (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Okay. So I ordered a hair straightener, dab tool, parchment, and hot glove.
> 
> Going to give it a shot.
> 
> ...


also get a 600 lb grip. Irwin or Dewalt brand. that will increase yield and psi.

make sure to put a piece of parchement in the garlic press. Because of the holes


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> also get a 600 lb grip. Irwin or Dewalt brand. that will increase yield and psi.
> 
> make sure to put a piece of parchement in the garlic press. Because of the holes


How would you avoid pressing too long if you use a clamp? Also, isnt their a risk of cracking the straightener?

I bought some Raw 5x5 parchment squares.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How would you avoid pressing too long if you use a clamp? Also, isnt their a risk of cracking the straightener?
> 
> I bought some Raw 5x5 parchment squares.


The clamps have quick release. ..yes you will crack the case eventually. ..not a big deal.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How would you avoid pressing too long if you use a clamp? Also, isnt their a risk of cracking the straightener?
> 
> I bought some Raw 5x5 parchment squares.



genuity covered it. but Target sells rolls of unbleached parchment in the pots and pans section.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 23, 2016)

I watched some videos by YourWeedOnBrain and he compared pressing natural bud and bud compressed into a disc (hair iron), about a gram each, and the natural came out lighter and had the same yield, about 20%. He was using 260 temp though. Still, what's the difference as long as it comes out golden? It was the same temp for both BTW. Oddly, I haven't seen anyone using a screen with bud. It would help reduce particles.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 23, 2016)

My rosin is a bit on the amber side as I use teim, not flowers. I had a company at the htcc, press a chaos flower, came out blonde as can be. Flower in parchment, no screen.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 24, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> My rosin is a bit on the amber side as I use teim, not flowers. I had a company at the htcc, press a chaos flower, came out blonde as can be. Flower in parchment, no screen.


How do you press trim, make a puck first or just put a pile of it in? And what yield do you get from trim?


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 24, 2016)

I had the ez squeeze company press it while at the last cannabis cup. They put the bud in parchment paper, flattened it with his hand before putting in the press. Squish bud, remove from press, toss flattened nugget, and gave the the rosin on the paper

Not sure of the yeild. I get damn good yeilds pressing my keif filled baggies. Yeilds I'm very happy with. Best guesstimate, 81g keif should net me 28g rosin, depending on temps pressed at. This is by judging what I've pressed so far, what yeilds I have currently, and how many 5g baggies I have left to press still.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 24, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I had the ez squeeze company press it while at the last cannabis cup. They put the bud in parchment paper, flattened it with his hand before putting in the press. Squish bud, remove from press, toss flattened nugget, and gave the the rosin on the paper
> 
> Not sure of the yeild. I get damn good yeilds pressing my keif filled baggies. Yeilds I'm very happy with. Best guesstimate, 81g keif should net me 28g rosin, depending on temps pressed at. This is by judging what I've pressed so far, what yeilds I have currently, and how many 5g baggies I have left to press still.


Okay but how much kief did you get in the first place? Meaning what was the yield of rosin from what weight of weed you started with? Because if you only got 10% kief then you only got 3.5% rosin overall, as an example.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 24, 2016)

I really don't like posting numbers, the Feds don't like it. I'm yielding much better than when I paid out 50% to my old wax maker to make bho. I press 5g keif at a time at 210*. Yeilds are about 2g+ per 5g keif, +/-. I press each bag a minimum of 4x, each side, then folded in half each side.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 24, 2016)

Okay, whatever. Don't see how feds would be more interested in your kief yield than your rosin yield though. I didn't mean to specify weights, just percentages. You didn't even need to specify the weight of the kief and rosin. It's irrelevant, except to feds maybe. I guess I worded my post as asking for the weight. Percentage is what I was getting at though.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 24, 2016)

I got ya, I believe when n you post numbers your bragging and taunting the suits. Both of which I'm not out do neither of. I haven't ran all my.baggies yet to get a definitive % for you. Best guess atm is 30-40% on keif.


----------



## Aloha Terps (Jul 24, 2016)

just a chill press sesh.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 24, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I got ya, I believe when n you post numbers your bragging and taunting the suits. Both of which I'm not out do neither of. I haven't ran all my.baggies yet to get a definitive % for you. Best guess atm is 30-40% on keif.


Seriously? That's a rather high yield of kief. Must have a very resinous strain.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 24, 2016)

Chaos by seed pac, darlins net Dansbud pheno, gorilla glue 4, Grape og, bruce banner 3. 

Darlins net below.


----------



## R&RHashman (Jul 25, 2016)

well shit, just flop it on out there man! lol well done looks tasty


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice pheno. Yeah I can see how you get a high kief yield from plants like that.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 27, 2016)

i do think these rosin press are way over priced, look at rosin technology.com 3500$
that strain looks super tasty


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 27, 2016)

20 ton harbor freight press 200.00
2yr extended warranty 25.00
Upgraded grade 10 hardware 17.00
Custom 3x5 heated plates 415.00
25x 25iu 2.25x4.5" baggies 45.00

Done


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> 20 ton harbor freight press 200.00
> 2yr extended warranty 25.00
> Upgraded grade 10 hardware 17.00
> Custom 3x5 heated plates 415.00
> ...


What do you mean heated plates? I can't find them. Can you link me?


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 27, 2016)

Lowtempplates.com
I run their 3x5 plates in a 20 ton press. Tell him demontrich sent ya.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 27, 2016)

still expensive in my mind. nice idea though
demon trich do you have a picture of that set up, ? still seems expensive do you think its worth the value for money?


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 27, 2016)

I've posted a ton of my pics. Do a quick search for my sn. Expensive, really? 800 investment is nothing compared to my monthly power bill.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 27, 2016)

sn?
no understand the the difference between paying a power bill, if you have to.
what i was saying is i still think its a little over priced.

would like to see that press though, no idea how to search that


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Lowtempplates.com
> I run their 3x5 plates in a 20 ton press. Tell him demontrich sent ya.


with that setup, how much flower could you press at once? Thanks for the link, bro.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 27, 2016)

Screen name

I thought all you younger generation knew 2 letter language. Lol. I press keif not trim. Alot easier and less press time.


----------



## wsntme (Jul 27, 2016)

Funkraum said:


> still expensive in my mind. nice idea though
> demon trich do you have a picture of that set up, ? still seems expensive do you think its worth the value for money?



You can always build your own for cheaper! I spent under $200 on mine.


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

BTW, it's lowtemp-plates.com


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Screen name
> 
> I thought all you younger generation knew 2 letter language. Lol. I press keif not trim. Alot easier and less press time.


Can you guesstimate how much flower/trim could be pressed in your rig?


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 27, 2016)

if i was smoking a lot and it was important to me then i would purchase one however i would never spend money on the rosin tech one, dam i can buy ten for that price, not include shipping

i used to make hash many moons ago, now its to time consuming for me,
i am only washing plant with everclear fresh trim, so far it looks good,

am done with drying trim, to process, and take up space


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 27, 2016)

I don5g keif at a time in a 2.25x4.5" 25iu baggies. 7g causes blowouts. 5g seems perfect w/o blowouts.


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow @DemonTrich , that is not a lot at all. Can blowouts be eliminated by using stronger baggies, maybe made from bubble bags? What would I need to buy to press like 1/4# of kief at a time?


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

@DemonTrich sorry so many questions, wht are the temp ranges on those plates? I don't see that listed. Thanks.


----------



## rzza (Jul 27, 2016)

@DemonTrich Nevermind I found your review on another forum. Thanks.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 27, 2016)

You lose psi with large plates. Bigger plates, more tonnage needed to press. Reason why I went with the 3x5. I should have went with the 4x7 since I rock a 20 ton. I press each baggie 4x to insure I get most if not all rosin on the parchment paper. I then out all my used baggies in my half gallon iso wash jar to get 100% of everything. I'm frugal with what I grow and try and use everything I can for meds.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice slab of rosin


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 27, 2016)

I rigged up a nice little rosin clamp. I put a 600w incandescent dimmer on the power cord. Still have to keep it at lowest setting though and turn it off when it gets to temperature. Turning it up full was a bad idea, because it caused some wire smoking.

I just didn't like having to try to hook the clamp to the hair iron, pretty awkward. You can work this with one hand. I hooked the plates to the clamp with gardening wire, which I'm also going to try wiring up some buds with if they start flopping.

May not look pretty, but works. Rosin-Clamp, not at a store near you. The plates are wired in parallel btw. Also, the dimmer worked better on my breakfast muffin cooker. Had to turn it up a bit to get to the 250 range. Hair iron elements are just not good for controlling temperature. They like to either get up into the high 200s or be completely off. I use a meat thermometer for temp, stick the metal probe between the plates and clamp lightly.

You could call this an assault rosin press. Looks a lot better than that pink Revlon hair iron.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 28, 2016)

I started out with a 75.00 2" hair straightener myself. Results were so so, but didn't want to waste any more good flower. But in the time I did use the hs, the end product was supurb


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 28, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I started out with a 75.00 2" hair straightener myself. Results were so so, but didn't want to waste any more good flower. But in the time I did use the hs, the end product was supurb


They're just the right size plates for it. I would chuck the rest of the iron out though, and just use the plates. The rest is pretty useless. Need to find a way to keep the temp down though. Maybe if I wired 2 dimmers together in series. Only have one right now though. I'll pick up another one and see, they're only $7, the cheap dial ones. Or maybe some kind of resistor to lower the current. Apparently you can buy the elements separately on AliExpress or somewhere, if you want to go to the trouble. BTW, the reason I didn't keep using the little temp control that came in the iron is that I blew that circuit board out by connecting the power up wrong somehow.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 28, 2016)

The hs I used had a temp adjuster dial and led reattach out. Might be worth checking out for consistant temps


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 28, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> The hs I used had a temp adjuster dial and led reattach out. Might be worth checking out for consistant temps


Mine had to be kept at lowest possible setting and still got up to about 300. BTW, I wonder if a food oil presser would work if you heated up the pressing part with a torch.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 28, 2016)

How would you control the heat with a torch? I know using a ir temp gun, but the variances in high/dropping temps wouldn't be stable to do good presses. Imo, like the smaller run guys are just taking apart a hs, using the ceramic pads, temp dial, and fixing them to the clamp in the above posts. I'd use that before a torch. Or just Pony up the cash for heated plates and a press. You'll recoup your investment in a few runs, depending on how much you run


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 28, 2016)

how do you recoup your money
when buying rosin tech for example if its for personal


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm a caregiver for 6 patients, and make nearly every type of med you can think of. For personal use id just go with the hair straightener. 45.00 plus cost for parchment paper.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 28, 2016)

i watched some person in America testing rosin against bud in a lab the percentage was high 56 to 60% thc for the rosin
however i was told that everclear extraction oil or iso was much higher. That being the case why do you think people are going crazy for this rosin?

Do you think people are scared to produce a rick simpson oil themselves?

good for you, your a caregiver bravo


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 28, 2016)

Solventless ftmfw

I don't see how rosin can possibly test lower than any other extract.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 28, 2016)

was on you tube video search it


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 28, 2016)

Funkraum said:


> i watched some person in America testing rosin against bud in a lab the percentage was high 56 to 60% thc for the rosin
> however i was told that everclear extraction oil or iso was much higher. That being the case why do you think people are going crazy for this rosin?
> 
> Do you think people are scared to produce a rick simpson oil themselves?
> ...


The reason I like it is for the taste, so clean and more flavor than bubble hash. I press kief instead of buds.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 28, 2016)

I have slabs of rosin, slabs of ethanol, glass dished of iso oil, bho, bubble, keif. The ONLY med in demand in my circle is bho or rosin. Now no one wants bho, it's all about the solventless. I use the iso and etoh for edibles only, unless someone wants it to vape.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 28, 2016)

so you make polm as well?

as a caregiver do you have all you gear tested? how often do you need testing


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 28, 2016)

Tinctures, salves, blams, topical rubs, pretty much any type of med I can or already do make for my patients.


----------



## Funkraum (Jul 28, 2016)

Funkraum said:


> so you make polm as well?
> 
> as a caregiver do you have all you gear tested? how often do you need testing


@DemonTrich  testing is carried out by licensed labs?


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 28, 2016)

Any of you Rosin guys know anything about the Happy Buddha Press? It caught my eye a few months ago but I have yet to find where I can buy one and for how much. Anyone have any info on this press?

https://www.instagram.com/thehappybuddhapress/

http://www.happybuddhapress.com/


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 28, 2016)

You can get food oil presses that are hot/cold, so they self heat, don't know the temp range.

Anyway, since I was talking about turpentine I figured I'd pick up a can and use it as the solvent to extract fresh wet bud with for making crystal THCA. I used Coleman fuel before but god knows what's in that. It's pink color for some reason. Also the turp should be okay to dump down the sink without polluting the world. Being a natural product I assume it will degrade or at least not cause much harm, and if any small amount remains as an impurity in the bud-rock it won't be a problem because there's more than that in any extract, I would think, at least if it's a high pinene strain. At least it smells better than camping fuel.

BTW, I saw a guy on YT smoking some rock THCA and he said it cost him $100 for 1/2 g. Might be a good product to have. I would charge half that though, if I was a dispensary. That would be about right, since it's about 50% higher THCA/THC content than rosin/BHO, at least non-winterized BHO. Not worth $200/g though.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't own pesticides, nor do I have any mold/mildew/pm issues, ever. I do not believe in testing facilities. Their numbers are extremely exaggerated/inflated, or just plain out of wack of what the true numbers are. Someone set up psi labs with 1 big cola from same plant. He gave 3 samples from said cola and put 3 different strain names. ALL came back with different thc results, 16%, 21%, and 26%, or around those numbers. This was 3yrs ago, so the actual numbers might be off a bit, but the variances between theb3 numbers were drastic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone recommend a clamp for max pressure without breaking my hair iron?

I have to practically jump on the think to get rosin out of cured bud.

Someone said to do dried but not cured bud? Anyone have success putting a drop of water on cured bud to get more rosin?

@genuity do you dry the trim first before pressing and how would i go about doing that? I dont want crumbled leaves in my rosin.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone recommend a clamp for max pressure without breaking my hair iron?
> 
> I have to practically jump on the think to get rosin out of cured bud.
> 
> ...


The only clamps worth buying are the Irwin bar clamps, XP model. There are other models that only have 300 lb pressure but the XP are 600 lb. They cost less than $40 usually. The hair iron casing will probably give out eventually. Hair irons weren't really designed for high pressure clamping.

BTW I don't think adding water would help, but maybe a couple drops of a solvent of some sort and then use very low temp or no heat at all. I haven't actually tried it, just an idea I had. Could probably squirt some butane into it. Technically it would be a solvent extraction but with minimal solvent, much less than normally used in BHO blasting, therefore less impurities.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 30, 2016)

erwin grips all cool and shit but can anyone recommend a pneumatic press that is reliable and does what it's meant to do well?
I'm, considering the RTP gold pneumatic although it seems pricey.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah, it's called "hydraulic car jack".


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 31, 2016)

Ez squeeze pneumatic press was my 2n choice after.my.built 20ton


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone recommend a clamp for max pressure without breaking my hair iron?
> 
> I have to practically jump on the think to get rosin out of cured bud.
> 
> ...


Give your buds a 4 or 5 second steam over a boiling tea kettle before you put them in your garlic press. That will soften them so they don't crumble so much and may increase your yield if your using pretty dry stuff.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

Any tips on squishing kief?

Also, will lower temp squishes result in an easier to handle product?


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 1, 2016)

Keif is what I press. 25iu baggies, 2.25x4.5", filled to 5g. 210* plate temps. Gonna try 220 next time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Keif is what I press. 25iu baggies, 2.25x4.5", filled to 5g. 210* plate temps. Gonna try 220 next time.


Shit... do i need tea bags?


----------



## resinhead (Aug 1, 2016)

I bought a press, but like my straightener more. Seems to be the general consensus. Straitner with an Irwin grip. Best value best function.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 1, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Ez squeeze pneumatic press was my 2n choice after.my.built 20ton


Thanks, that model/brand does look nice and it's priced a few hundred less than the RTP and does about 1000 lbs more pressure.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit... do i need tea bags?


Yes


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 1, 2016)

dbkick said:


> Thanks, that model/brand does look nice and it's priced a few hundred less than the RTP and does about 1000 lbs more pressure.



I'm very happy with my harbor freight 20ton and plates vs the overpriced already made pneumatic presses.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 1, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I'm very happy with my harbor freight 20ton and plates vs the overpriced already made pneumatic presses.


Space is a factor and the table top models look like they'll work for me. I know I'll pay more for something that probably won't work as well but ah well.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 1, 2016)

The 20ton has a 3.5x3'x5.5' foot print. Drake has a nice table top 10 ton unit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Yes


Can i get those at a grocery store? Lol


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 1, 2016)

5g is perfect w/o blowouts. Tried 7g and blew my first 3 bags.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 1, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> 5g is perfect w/o blowouts. Tried 7g and blew my first 3 bags.


I like these bags the most. Never had a blow out. 


http://supporttheroots.com/products/35-micon-tea-bags


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 1, 2016)

It doesn't specify the micron. From my searches, 25iu works best for keif


----------



## hyroot (Aug 1, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> It doesn't specify the micron. From my searches, 25iu works best for keif


It says 35u


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 1, 2016)

Ahh, I found 25iu to be the best for keif from people's imput. But 100/50.00 is a pretty awesome deal. I'm 25/45.00. Wish they had 25iu, and I not just reorder another set of baggies yesterday.

Just did a nice dab and don't want to work in the garden. Good job. Lol


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone recommend a clamp for max pressure without breaking my hair iron?
> 
> I have to practically jump on the think to get rosin out of cured bud.
> 
> ...


I earlier replied that I didn't think water would help, but I just found a post on another forum when searching about something else and it may help after all.


> I took a .3 gram nug and carefully applied a few drops of water. This felt like a weeeeird thing to do, since I'm used to keeping my nugs the hell away from water! I was surprised by how hydrophobic the nug was, as the drops of water just sat there indefinitely on the surface. Then I realized that this shouldn't have surprised me; of course, it's a flower! Anyways…
> 
> I added mutliple drops to compensate for the fact that most of the water simply ran off of it, trying to get some small amount of moisture in there. I pressed it out in the hair straightener and WOW! Significantly improved yield, at least 2-3x just eyeballing. Tried it again in the tortilla maker. Boom, same deal.
> http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/rosin-technique-easy-diy-solventless.17470/page-18


It may be that the extra yield was mostly moisture though. Still worth a try. How to add the water? Steam it I guess, or use a spray bottle, since drops just run right off. Maybe put it in damp paper towel until it moistens up.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 2, 2016)

About the water possibly increasing yield, maybe it's because it makes the bud more flexible and therefore more compressible. The steam it makes may also help carry the terps out by steam distillation of a sort. Personally, I don't think terps are desirable to smoke, but apparently some people like them, or think they do. Probably placebo effect. If you look at some of the test results for rosin in analytical 360 you'll see that the THCA/THC is usually around 60-80% but terps are only about 4%. How is that small an amount of terp going to produce a noticeable effect? Terps aren't that potent, to my knowledge. They'd have to be 10-20 times as potent as THC, and that is very unlikely. They do make nice aroma though, if that's important to people. Good to have some in there for that I suppose.

I just went to analytical 360 to see how the terp content of rosin compares to that of BHO. Turns out that the BHO is usually 10-15% while rosin is about 4% as I mentioned. Clearly the heat is driving off about 2/3 of the terps, or else they just don't get extracted in the first place. So has anyone noticed a huge difference between the effects of the two? Should be a major difference if terps are that important to the effects.


----------



## resinhead (Aug 2, 2016)

Rosin process for cannabis = flash steam distllation


----------



## hyroot (Aug 2, 2016)

Water will increase yield but it will make rosin too sappy. So you have to let it sit and dry for a couple days before collecting.

If flowers are too dry. Place a leaf in the jar for half a day or use boveeda packs. I swear boveeda packs preserve terps when used from the beginning of curing. It's just anecdotal. One of these days I'll get some terpenes profile tests to compare.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 2, 2016)

Broveda packs ftmfw!!!!! 1 med pack goes into every half gal mason jar after I get the rh to 60%


----------



## resinhead (Aug 2, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Water will increase yield but it will make rosin too sappy. So you have to let it sit and dry for a couple days before collecting.
> 
> If flowers are too dry. Place a leaf in the jar for half a day or use boveeda packs. I swear boveeda packs preserve terps when used from the beginning of curing. It's just anecdotal. One of these days I'll get some terpenes profile tests to compare.


General consensus = Boveda preserves terps and retains optimal moisture content for squeezing


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 2, 2016)

Unfortunately nobody has done tests with different moisture levels to see how it effects the outcome, at least not that I've seen. Something else that might make moist bud press better is that if the vegetable matter, meaning everything aside from the trichs, is moist the resin can't get squeezed in there because oil can't mix with water, at least not well. So the resin may flow over the vegetation and out to the parchment instead of absorbing into it. It's like how you can extract fresh wet bud with a non polar solvent and not get chlorophyll.

I used to do that using toluene. I wouldn't recommend it btw because it's the smelliest solvent around, but I would put some in with wet bud in a glass measuring cup and use a cleaned glass bottle as a plunger to squeeze the solvent around through the bud to get the resin. The bud would flatten right down from the plunging but it got all the resin that way. Some juice would actually get squeezed out and would sink to the bottom and I would remove the upper solvent layer with a glass turkey baster, which are hard to find now but I got lucky at the time. Then I would add clean water to the collected solvent and shwish it around to "wash" the water solubles out, then collect it again and dry it. Worked perfect, amber resin. You have to wash your extracts. People don't do that with butane. 

I don't coddle weed when I'm extracting it, I press the hell out of it to squeeze all the resin out. It takes very little solvent when you're pressing weed down into the bottom of a glass, because it gets much more compact. I gave it 3 leachings to get it all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

Having a better yield now with the table vise. 250 for 25 sec right now. I have slowly been dropping the temps and increasing pressure as I become more comfortable with the process.

From what I have noticed so far:

Lower temperature = easier to gather and a longer press.

More pressure = more yield

Pressure + heat is causing steam which is the sizzle we hear. I have been repeatedly pressing until I hear the steam flow slowdown. 

Pressure seems to be the most important thing for yield followed by heat and time. I feel like the intense pressure and heat is causing the trich heads to break and be forcibly shot out of the center through steam.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 5, 2016)

More heat = less flavor and shatter like consistancy 
Essex heat = more flavor, but a gooey consistancy


----------



## resinhead (Aug 5, 2016)

P^2 x t^3 = p^3 x t^2

Pressure and temperature have a direct correlation and can be compensated with each other.

All the steam should recondense on the parchment

At demontrich- I like your equal signs! Go equality!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> More heat = less flavor and shatter like consistancy
> Essex heat = more flavor, but a gooey consistancy


See now I have read it is the opposite. Hot makes goop and low temps make shatter.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 5, 2016)

Here's my slab at a 185* pressing, budders up
1st pic

Here's the same slab repressed at 210*
2nd pic. Kinda like pull n snap, almost shatter, but not quite. Another 5* would be more like shatter

Might be kinda hard to see in the pics. Look at the different sheen on the 2 slabs. Made from dry ice keif from a 160 bubble bag, then pressed in a 25 micron baggies on my 20ton. 

 

Huge difference in texture, smell, flavor when vaped.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 5, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Ahh, I found 25iu to be the best for keif from people's imput. But 100/50.00 is a pretty awesome deal. I'm 25/45.00. Wish they had 25iu, and I not just reorder another set of baggies yesterday.
> 
> Just did a nice dab and don't want to work in the garden. Good job. Lol



I just remembered bubbleman has reusable bags that are 30 micron. I've never used them before so I can't speak on them. I've been meaning to try them. I just completely forgot they exist. They're on his site freshheadies.com


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 5, 2016)

Wish they had 25iu. Found its best for keif, only what I press minus the occasional flower I press for myself.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2016)

dry ice kief in 20ton press @220. 5gr squish in 37mic screen bags. comes out hard like shatter..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2016)

Is there a trick to handling the wax and measuring it? I feel like i keep losing some on my tools every time I try to maneuver.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2016)

This is rosin pressed from trim. 250f 25 sec.

My new stuff is popcorn bud pressed at 250f for 20sec.
Looks amazing so far.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 8, 2016)

Wrap your finger in parchment and gather up the rosin like that. The heat from your finger will gather up the rosin on your sheets. Get it all into a ball, then press into a disc with your press, with or without out heat.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3752708
> This is rosin pressed from trim. 250f 25 sec.
> 
> My new stuff is popcorn bud pressed at 250f for 20sec.
> View attachment 3752711Looks amazing so far.





Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3752708
> This is rosin pressed from trim. 250f 25 sec.
> 
> My new stuff is popcorn bud pressed at 250f for 20sec.
> View attachment 3752711Looks amazing so far.


Nice work! For extra credit, put it all in a tea bag and lightly press it with straightener off. Wait until your temp is closer to 120 to do final press. That will clean it up quite a bit.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 11, 2016)

Has anyone had their flower rosin melt at lower temps than the bubble hash rosin.

My gg4 bubble rosin needs a slightly higher temp than my gg4 flower rosin.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

What would make resin harsh?

My friend tried some in his vape pen and said it tasted like burnt and made him feel like puking.

Is it because I used trim? Temps too high? Pressed too long?

@genuity is your rosin from trim unfit to smoke?


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 12, 2016)

Mines from trim, no issues in my rig or vape pen. Awesome tasting and potent!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Nice work! For extra credit, put it all in a tea bag and lightly press it with straightener off. Wait until your temp is closer to 120 to do final press. That will clean it up quite a bit.


By clean did you mean make it less harsh?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Mines from trim, no issues in my rig or vape pen. Awesome tasting and potent!!


What do you suppose happened to mine?


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 12, 2016)

Have no clue. It's a mystery and I'm not too good at detective work. Lol

What temps pressing at?
How old was material?
What material was used?
What temp vaping at?
What strains?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Have no clue. It's a mystery and I'm not too good at detective work. Lol
> 
> What temps pressing at?
> How old was material?
> ...


I just want to know what makes rosin taste bad and makes you dizzy.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just want to know what makes rosin taste bad and makes you dizzy.


Mold, mildew, strain related, burned when pressing could give bad taste. Other than that, im not quite sure how the rosin would be bad or make you dizzy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Mold, mildew, strain related, burned when pressing could give bad taste. Other than that, im not quite sure how the rosin would be bad or make you dizzy.


Kay. Thanks. I appreciate it. 

I dont have a dab rig or vaporizer, is there another way to test? Will I be able to tell from smoking it in a bowl?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

So i smoked some of the cleaner stuff I had. I may have been mold cus the first batch of trim was sitting in a closed bin a few days with large fan leaves. 

Second batch of trim has been air dried in open bin.

Ill try some tonight and report back.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So i smoked some of the cleaner stuff I had. I may have been mold cus the first batch of trim was sitting in a closed bin a few days with large fan leaves.
> 
> Second batch of trim has been air dried in open bin.
> 
> Ill try some tonight and report back.



What was the color of the rosin. Darker color usually means too much heat or too much pressure. Imo the darker the color the worst it tastes.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> By clean did you mean make it less harsh?


I meant by removing some of that leaf matter it will smoke a little cleaner, yes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

I threw away the trim. Too much trouble.

My popcorn from harvest is making a nice honey @250f for 20 sec.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

I use one sheet to compress the nug inwards and then down into a flattened disc.

Squirts like a gusher.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What would make resin harsh?
> 
> My friend tried some in his vape pen and said it tasted like burnt and made him feel like puking.
> 
> ...


If it was like burnt popcorn...I'd say to high a temp for trim..& pressed to long.
When I was doing it,I'd go 180 for like 15sec..


----------



## hyroot (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I threw away the trim. Too much trouble.
> 
> My popcorn from harvest is making a nice honey @250f for 20 sec.
> 
> View attachment 3756446



With trim, I sift it and take the kief / sift and press it through a 25u or 30u screen. A lot easier then cold pressing pucks out of trim. Those pucks always fall apart when you press them. 

Or make bubble then press the bubble through a screen


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 4, 2016)

Organic Golden Goat ROSIN


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 6, 2016)

For a rosin press, would a 6 ton be enough or should I get the 12 ton arbor press?


----------



## resinhead (Sep 6, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> For a rosin press, would a 6 ton be enough or should I get the 12 ton arbor press?


I have presses, but use the straitener with clamp more often. 

That being said, you'd likely have better results with your second choice; 12 ton, but I'd recommend an arbor press setup like highfivevape over both those choices.


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 6, 2016)

like an A-frame harbor freight 12 ton? And just heat the clamps up with an electric george foreman?

I noticed that the 20 tons are welded together which it really nice. The 12 tons are bolted together. Would the 20 ton be too powerful for pressing rosin?


----------



## resinhead (Sep 6, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> like an A-frame harbor freight 12 ton? And just heat the clamps up with an electric george foreman?
> 
> I noticed that the 20 tons are welded together which it really nice. The 12 tons are bolted together. Would the 20 ton be too powerful for pressing rosin?


Not a George foreman. People use heated plates.

I just meant the smaller units are nice because you can sit down while you work. All that power is not necessary.


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 6, 2016)

My 20 ton is bolted together. I use grade 10 bolts vs the oem grade 4 bolts.


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 9, 2016)

Well I purchased a 6 ton table top press from harbor freight on sale.. I got it working and did one press, my only complaint is the arbor plates are too rough and it causes slight puncture of the parchment paper during press. Other than that it works great.
So now I'm currently looking for some new flat and smooth pressing plates, 5x2 and a quarter inch thick. Probably going to use stainless steel. If anyone knows where I can order these, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 9, 2016)

Low temp plates.

I loved their 3x5 plates. Scored their 4x7 plates now.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 9, 2016)

Twitch said:


> They win, this is a far superior press than anything on the market. Granted prep work plays a large roll in it, but it also plays a large roll in any process....I'll take one, where can I order.


So I got one it is pretty sick for production. Flew out to cali to pick it up, the owners are real cool guys got to sit down eat lunch talk a bit. Then we all left so they could give us a walk thru on the press and everything about it. It came with the 5x5 pre press mold 2x 12 inch rolls of ptfe 12x 120 micron steel screens and 2x boxes these special filter that are like coffee filters but better. Basically enough stuff to do at least 200 press if not more. After all said and done they rolled up a fat joint and puffed on that till we had to go to the air port. We put the press in a checked bag and carried on the pump and pid controller... tsa tested everything for bomb residue lol. We spent more time in the air than on the ground in cali.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2016)

Twitch said:


> So I got one it is pretty sick for production. Flew out to cali to pick it up, the owners are real cool guys got to sit down eat lunch talk a bit. Then we all left so they could give us a walk thru on the press and everything about it. It came with the 5x5 pre press mold 2x 12 inch rolls of ptfe 12x 120 micron steel screens and 2x boxes these special filter that are like coffee filters but better. Basically enough stuff to do at least 200 press if not more. After all said and done they rolled up a fat joint and puffed on that till we had to go to the air port. We put the press in a checked bag and carried on the pump and pid controller... tsa tested everything for bomb residue lol. We spent more time in the air than on the ground in cali.View attachment 3777184


those look cool as f*ck.....how much?


----------



## Twitch (Sep 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> those look cool as f*ck.....how much?


Someone said it a few posts back, but a little more if you add in the flight.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2016)

Twitch said:


> Someone said it a few posts back, but a little more if you add in the flight.


I live in Ca, I'll drive....I have seen videos of them turning one of those on it's side....so how much?


----------



## Twitch (Sep 10, 2016)

4500


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 10, 2016)

Twitch said:


> 4500



Did it come with some hot chick to pleasure you while you press? Better for that price tag plus her friend.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2016)

Twitch said:


> 4500


money well spent if it works like the videos......Nice


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2016)

You guys should check out this press, it's similar to @Twitch 's press

http://www.highfivevape.com/online-shop/rosin-presses/HIGH_Rosin_Bomb_Twin_Ram_Electric_Automatic_Rosin_Press


----------



## Twitch (Sep 10, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Did it come with some hot chick to pleasure you while you press? Better for that price tag plus her friend.


No, I just wanted to have it first, lol. Also I believe you were the one that said you get what you pay for. I could have made one, I did that with the smaller pneumatic press. But I wanted it now and so me and my buddy jump on a plane and headed out to cali from co. It works beautifully.


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd pull the trigger on it myself if I had the spare coin. Need a new trimmer before a press.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 11, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I'd pull the trigger on it myself if I had the spare coin. Need a new trimmer before a press.


What trimmers are you eyeing up, homes?

Way to make it happen, @Twitch , i salute you


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 11, 2016)

T4
Centurion


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 11, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> T4
> Centurion


Thanks, homie.
Respect

Edit:

Forgot to ask bro:
Are you going more for the cleanest trim one can buy or more so the highest output, (like 20 p's in a day, if need be)

Just curious what your thoughts are on how it may compare to the EZ Trims Satellite and Drone, which is supposed to be a really clean trimmer, so I read


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 15, 2016)

I recently bought a 6 ton bench top press for a great deal at my local harbor freight. The press plates it came with are a bit rough for pressing rosin (minor parchment paper tears) and I believe they are painted cast iron.

So I'm in need of some smoother plates that I can heat up and use with my 6 ton press for rosin. If anyone knows where I can get them please tell me. I already tried 1/8" thick 2x5" stainless steel rectangles and I can't get them hot enough with my oven. For the cast iron it takes about 20 minutes in the oven to reach 255° F when I take them out for a press. Im thinking about going to a local metal shop to ask if they have anything that fits the bill.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 17, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> I recently bought a 6 ton bench top press for a great deal at my local harbor freight. The press plates it came with are a bit rough for pressing rosin (minor parchment paper tears) and I believe they are painted cast iron.
> 
> So I'm in need of some smoother plates that I can heat up and use with my 6 ton press for rosin. If anyone knows where I can get them please tell me. I already tried 1/8" thick 2x5" stainless steel rectangles and I can't get them hot enough with my oven. For the cast iron it takes about 20 minutes in the oven to reach 255° F when I take them out for a press. Im thinking about going to a local metal shop to ask if they have anything that fits the bill.


Low Temp Plates no good? (The company)
.. They were mentioned earlier, in case you glanced over it by accident

Let me know what solution works!


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 17, 2016)

@DonTesla those are just very expensive which is the only reason I haven't gotten them yet. I think I'm going to exchange the 6 ton for a 20 ton, and i could be wrong but I think the 20 ton comes with smooth arbor plates that I can use. It's a pain to use the oven every press, but it works and this way I don't have to mess with the electric plate heaters which look like a nightmare to me since I dont know how those things work.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 18, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> @DonTesla those are just very expensive which is the only reason I haven't gotten them yet. I think I'm going to exchange the 6 ton for a 20 ton, and i could be wrong but I think the 20 ton comes with smooth arbor plates that I can use. It's a pain to use the oven every press, but it works and this way I don't have to mess with the electric plate heaters which look like a nightmare to me since I dont know how those things work.


the plates are still rough


----------



## wsntme (Sep 18, 2016)

@GroDank101 You should be able to get what you're looking for at a local metal supply place. If you're in the southwest you may have an Industrial Metal Supply close by (that's where I go). I spent $5 ea on some "remnants" (they hate the word scrap). They are not perfectly smooth but they are good enough IMO and I did not spend any money having them machined flat. All I did was drill some holes for my heaters/thermocouples and few more for mounting but if you're just using the oven I suppose you'd not need drill any holes at all.

I don't recommend the HF6 Ton or any of those cheap A-frames thought because they will eventually fail where the thin "straps" of metal comprising the top section have the bolts passing through. They're fine for pressing bearings and such but are not up to the ABUSE of rosin pressing. I moved away from that press due to multiple failure reports as well as my own experience with the boltholes elongating. Be safe!


----------



## Twitch (Sep 18, 2016)

i have also destroyed one of the HF A-frame press


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 19, 2016)

I read that 7050 aluminum is a good choice for rosin plates, its what low temp plates uses to make their plates. I found a website that sells custom cut pieces of it (non heated). I'm not sure what thickness would be ideal but I'm assuming around 2.25" in thickness (not sure how much this will affect heat up time, shouldn't be much because I read that 7050 aluminum is great at conducting heat.) A custom plate size of 4.5" x 6" will allow me to press 4" x 5.5" sho bagz snuggly with half an inch of clearance on all sides. Or better to go with skinnier plates like 3" x 6" or 3" x 7" and press 2.25"x4.5" or 2"x4" sho bags? I think skinnier plates would make presses easier with less risk of a blowout.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2016)

my Low Temp plates work flawlessly, & have paid for themselves already.. The time you spend dinking around building plates you could be making money.....if my low temp plates broke today, I would order another set tonight, money well spent...


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 19, 2016)

Are wider plates more for flowers or more for hash? 

I know I have to get plates with a length of 6" to stay under budget, but any width from 3" to 6" is the same price. That means 3x6, 3.5x6, 4x6, 4.5x6, or 5x6 (I think 6x6 is just too big but it is the same price too)


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 20, 2016)

I'd like to try a plate shaped like a hemisphere with a perfect mating partner plate. Nev r seen these so probably expensive to have made. Perhaps no additional yield but would be fun to try.


----------



## wsntme (Sep 20, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> I'd like to try a plate shaped like a hemisphere with a perfect mating partner plate. Nev r seen these so probably expensive to have made. Perhaps no additional yield but would be fun to try.


Like the 'nugrunner"?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 20, 2016)

wsntme said:


> Like the 'nugrunner"?


Results? You like?


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 20, 2016)

When it comes to pressing flower rosin with Sho Bagz, im assuming the 56u is gold lighter color, and the 85u is better yield but darker color, and the 110u yields the best with even darker (possibly dark greenish color)... Is this true?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2016)

the bag micron size is best determined by the product you are starting with. smaller micron for kief & hash, and larger size for flowers. The color is more of a product of the age of your starting material.


----------



## wsntme (Sep 20, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Results? You like?


Uh, I wouldnt buy it! haha. Thats just what comes to mind when I hear talk of hemispherical plates...

That thing may work okay if you wanna squish a g at a time.


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 24, 2016)

I just got my new 5x7 plates kit from levi @ low temp plates. Awesome once again. With my 20t, the 5x7 presses my keif bags with ease like my previous 3x5 plates. Now I can run more material, and save $ on bags.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 27, 2016)

Pressed gorilla glue#4 got a 24.23% return on 59 grams of flower, 14.3 grams out. I like it


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 27, 2016)

Twitch, how in the world do you have your plates that way? I've thought about tipping my 20t h-frame over about 45*, but am worried. Should be easier for the rosin to flow down with gravity vs out the plates.


----------



## Twitch (Sep 28, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Twitch, how in the world do you have your plates that way? I've thought about tipping my 20t h-frame over about 45*, but am worried. Should be easier for the rosin to flow down with gravity vs out the plates.


Cut the legs off the h frame, lol. It was designed to be flipped on its side, having it drop out and land on a cool surface means I can hold a press longer, I slide the paper up after a couple of mins and collect the "grade 2" oil. 

I put the pre press block that has been pressed on a smaller hydraulic press wrapped in a filter paper
Then I have a 1 way directional ptfe envelope folded around the block wrapped in filter paper. Slide the pack between the plates and start applying force when its enough force to hold the packet in place I tip the unit over, make sure I have paper and my marble cooling slab in place and continue adding pressure to the slab. 

It works amazing actually pulled 25% on a press today of the gorilla glue 39.78 grams in 10.0 on the dot out. I kept weighing the slabs on 2 different scales to make sure I didn't mess something 
TwitchExtracts_rosin on ig


----------



## Twitch (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## matthend (Sep 29, 2016)

Is it wrong that these pics from twitch make me want to grab the very next flight to DIA?? Good god, talk about rosin porn and GG#4 is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 29, 2016)

How are you locking the press plate, lower and upper heated plates in place when it's tipped?


----------



## Twitch (Sep 30, 2016)

i'll get some pics up later today. Going to setup at one of the dab bars in the springs.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 5, 2016)

Sorry for the wait.
gorilla glue #4 return was 25.081% 
the gg4 puts out like a fat chick at prom


----------



## Twitch (Oct 5, 2016)

my favorite pic of gg4 rosin


----------



## Twitch (Oct 5, 2016)

more pics


----------



## Twitch (Oct 5, 2016)

last 2 for now.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2016)

Twitch said:


> last 2 for now.View attachment 3797562 View attachment 3797563


I may buy one of those units is the rosin demand increases...Beautiful stuff Twitch


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Oct 5, 2016)

I got my rosin press rocking the house. It is a 10 ton press and pretty compact. Come say hello in the youtube comments. You can also check out my grow. Cheers!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I may buy one of those units is the rosin demand increases...Beautiful stuff Twitch


Worth every red cent....


----------



## BM9AGS (Oct 6, 2016)

Hmm. Are you affiliated with Elysian Research? I was trying to get one of his presses.

I see you two have the same pics 



Twitch said:


> Cut the legs off the h frame, lol. It was designed to be flipped on its side, having it drop out and land on a cool surface means I can hold a press longer, I slide the paper up after a couple of mins and collect the "grade 2" oil.
> 
> I put the pre press block that has been pressed on a smaller hydraulic press wrapped in a filter paper
> Then I have a 1 way directional ptfe envelope folded around the block wrapped in filter paper. Slide the pack between the plates and start applying force when its enough force to hold the packet in place I tip the unit over, make sure I have paper and my marble cooling slab in place and continue adding pressure to the slab.
> ...


----------



## Twitch (Oct 6, 2016)

BM9AGS said:


> Hmm. Are you affiliated with Elysian Research? I was trying to get one of his presses.
> 
> I see you two have the same pics


I am not affiliated with them, I hopped my Texas hayseed ass on a plane and flew out to SAC from CO to meet them and pick up a unit, as they are not shipping at this time and only a couple dozen have been made. Then I put it in a suit case that I stuffed with old jeans and carried on the pid and the pump and a few other items. Had a buddy come with so we could get it all, we where on the ground in cali for 3 hours lol. 

They are good people, I will rep the shit out of a company that has great customer service, as it is a lost art these days. They are on point love those guys, unlike some other people who are less than pleasant and customer service inhales profusely or are just shady when their unit catches fire in your house.... yea that company deleted its face book page. When the nice guy looses his patients, even the devil shivers...

But in short no not affiliated but I spent the extra cash, plane tickets rental car checkinga bag that is over 75lbs to have it first at least in CO. And it was worth every penny.

Like 10-15 pages back on this thread is where I first saw their press, I flat out said they win, now how do I get one.

Elysian research for the fucking win all damn day..... or you can buy a pneumatic one and press 3.5-5 grams at a time for 1000$ less... which I built one, not that hard, I will gladly give anyone the info on how to make a pneumatic press that is half the price and 2x the force and 2x surface area and 2x the amount that this other company can press and it is all usa made. I only use it for events where as the elysian press is just bad ass superior in every way possible. I mean I can't press 10 grams on it, I try to keep the presses over 50grams under 70 for flower presses and it will do 200 grams of shift easy.

PM me if you are having trouble getting a hold of them they are busy as hell, and alot of people apparently back out when they realize they have to drive or fly

*forgive the typos sent via phone*


----------



## Twitch (Oct 6, 2016)

BM9AGS said:


> Hmm. Are you affiliated with Elysian Research? I was trying to get one of his presses.
> 
> I see you two have the same pics


oh on IG?


----------



## BM9AGS (Oct 6, 2016)

Twitch said:


> oh on IG?


Yeah they're awesome! 

On ig I read it now.


----------



## matthend (Oct 7, 2016)

Twitch said:


> I mean I can't press 10 grams on it, I try to keep the presses over 50grams under 70 for flower presses and it will do 200 grams of shift easy.


That pretty much sums it up there IMO, Twitch wins @ concentrates yet again!! counting the days (and salivating) until our next Denver trip


----------



## Twitch (Oct 7, 2016)

matthend said:


> That pretty much sums it up there IMO, Twitch wins @ concentrates yet again!! counting the days (and salivating) until our next Denver trip


you are too kind

I just try to keep it like the Jeffersons


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't even smoke flowers any longer. 

Solventless rosin ftmfw

Chaos flower run, 1st pressing only.


----------



## GroDank101 (Oct 8, 2016)

Dinafem Critical 2.0 Rosin.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 12, 2016)

There a thread with Rosin returns from various flower/strains/cuts? Just curious. 

Best I've seen is my Shackzilla from Sannie @ 26.7% from 170g (one plant) - about 45g. 

Next up is Sugar Punch @ 25.9% but I haven't gotten a read on what I think is my best plant yet. 

707 Headband yielded 24%.

I really love this process. Feels like a great way to get a bead on what to keep and what not to keep as well, or at least confirm that you're making good choices. I realize it would be difficult if not impossible to figure out, but I wonder what the rough translation is in terms of overall cannabinoid content relative to yield from this process.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 12, 2016)

hyroot said:


> lower temps keeps most of the terpenes there.
> 
> Now a lot dumbasses that would normally blow themselves up or just dont have the equipment to make bho properly. Have a safe and cleaner way of getting shatter or wax.
> 
> ...


Now do you mean they can be full melt on they're own or once pressed for rosin? Does it Have to be pressed with a clamp or vice for extra pressure? I tried to squeeze a straightener with my hands... didn't get Abything really!!!?!?


----------



## cannakis (Oct 12, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> There a thread with Rosin returns from various flower/strains/cuts? Just curious.
> 
> Best I've seen is my Shackzilla from Sannie @ 26.7% from 170g (one plant) - about 45g.
> 
> ...


What's your technique? Those are great returns! Fresh or dry? Did you run it for Hash then press, or just straight nug pressed?


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 12, 2016)

3.5 flowers yeilded 1.15g rosin from my general ok strain (God bud). This was a 1st and 2nd pressing total.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 12, 2016)

cannakis said:


> What's your technique? Those are great returns! Fresh or dry? Did you run it for Hash then press, or just straight nug pressed?


So it's a friends press. He has a Sasquash with appropriate compressor. I'm not sure what PSI he's using but he's @ 240F and goes for a minute typically. It's straight nug packed in those nylon bags.


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 12, 2016)

How do you like those 240 temps? I'm afraid to go over 225*.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 12, 2016)

francy420 said:


> Just wait in the future there will be a machine that you literally put the whole harvested plant in one end. stalk and all, and out the other comes rosin, dry sift, and edible grade oil. You just select what you want. The machine does the rest. It's the MJ Harvester. Kind of like a combine harvester. And they thought we would have flying cars by now.


Yep exactly.!


DemonTrich said:


> 3.5 flowers yeilded 1.15g rosin from my general ok strain (God bud). This was a 1st and 2nd pressing total.


damn for real!?! How long did you press each time!? That's Great return! Rosin looks the way to go...


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't really keep time. I stop when I stop seeing rosin flowing. Then do a 2nd pressing.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 13, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> How do you like those 240 temps? I'm afraid to go over 225*.


We've found it seems to improve yield slightly. But I do think it probably comes at a slight loss in terps. However it all turns out so terpy it's hard to argue with the end product. We've done repress but we tend to use the leftover bags in edibles instead. They tend to make strong butters because the surface area is so much improved if you really jam them in there.

I did a repress on my Sugar Punch and got another notable amount out after once though. Darker colored for me than the first press. Not quite as terpy or nice either.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Now do you mean they can be full melt on they're own or once pressed for rosin? Does it Have to be pressed with a clamp or vice for extra pressure? I tried to squeeze a straightener with my hands... didn't get Abything really!!!?!?


Sup Cannakis, How u doin mon??
If U wanna learn a shit tonne in under an hour u may reallly wanna go straight to the source and scope out the youtube Elysian Research videos on their h frame..
Bit dry but super helpful

They go over pre pressing pucks, bi and tri directional folding techniques, avoiding blowouts, differences between using early vs old product, cold plate and collection tricks, temp ranges, times, and the type of cannabinoids they isolate and consistencies they produce, the inherent kief/hash and flower yields, tempering processes for handle-ability and terp retention, pressing dollars in a tshirt press afterwards, n much more, and they are the humble and informative owner operators of perhaps the best personal/professional rosin machine 

Obvs No need for a living room sized 100000 tonne machine like some of the IG cats 

Much of our theories can be developed off the ER h frame and their trials and errors

To give u an idea, They took 130 grams of low grade hashKiev a year old and pulled out lil over 77% or about 100grams of terpene rich rosin, totally rejuvenating the crops diminishing value

Stunning how much 7000lbs of pressure can push out especially when it's on its side, shit just all drops out of the same side like _mad!!!_


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> How do you like those 240 temps? I'm afraid to go over 225*.


Anyone doing multi temp runs to pull different noids/terps out in different orders vs a uni-temp homogeneous mixture !?


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

I think I'm gonna hit it lower _then_ higher and keep my grades and colours separate a bit. Until I get busy with work.

But first, I gotta build one.

H frame all the way. Did someone wanna coach they boy thru it!? Or wait, that offer was in the 20tonne thread, hey!? Sheeit
Pulled all nighter 
Getting retarded lol


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 13, 2016)

I've done as low as 180* on kief runs. Outcome was eh. Tried upping temp 10* at a time. Found 225 room be the sweet spot.


----------



## cannakis (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> I think I'm gonna hit it lower _then_ higher and keep my grades and colours separate a bit. Until I get busy with work.
> 
> But first, I gotta build one.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I hear that! I love some good benders... what was your Choice last night brotha!? Christina, Molly, Mush, Lucy!?!?


DonTesla said:


> Sup Cannakis, How u doin mon??
> If U wanna learn a shit tonne in under an hour u may reallly wanna go straight to the source and scope out the youtube Elysian Research videos on their h frame..
> Bit dry but super helpful
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Thanks so much brother for all your help I can't wait to do some more learnin! My old lady gave me her hair straightener and I bought a irvin grip 300lbs... maybe I should have done 600lbs...


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 16, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Sup Cannakis, How u doin mon??
> If U wanna learn a shit tonne in under an hour u may reallly wanna go straight to the source and scope out the youtube Elysian Research videos on their h frame..
> Bit dry but super helpful
> 
> ...



I will be watching the videos this week, when time permits, however...without going into great detail, what is the word on well cured vs fresh nugs?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I will be watching the videos this week, when time permits, however...without going into great detail, what is the word on well cured vs fresh nugs?


cured buds are good but fresh is better


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 16, 2016)

doublejj said:


> cured buds are good but fresh is better


That's great to hear, since I'll be chopping a few plants this week. Thanks.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, cured nugs work fine @Bubba's girl but the color is a fair bit darker, especially the lower temp presses which are my fav, so yeah less clear and bright and purdy, that's all

and depending on how tight ones cure game and storage game was, it may affect terps and flavour a bit too

That said, imo the best presses will be off plant matter a few days old that is still technically living, but was harvested some-what early, up to a few weeks early especially if ran organically under full spectrum 

That's where u get those most flavour and highest terp content anyway, and the highest quality product possible which demands mucho respect


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 17, 2016)

My cured chaos came out pretty clear. This is rather a thick sample as well. 1st flower pressing


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah, cured nugs work fine @Bubba's girl but the color is a fair bit darker, especially the lower temp presses which are my fav, so yeah less clear and bright and purdy, that's all
> 
> and depending on how tight ones cure game and storage game was, it may affect terps and flavour a bit too
> 
> ...



When you say plant matter a few days old and still technically living, you are suggesting to press fairly wet nugs? Do you have a specific # as for moisture level of the nugs? Thanks.


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 17, 2016)

If you press fresh nugs from the plant, it still contains A LOT of moisture, which will fvck up a rosin extract result


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 17, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> If you press fresh nugs from the plant, it still contains A LOT of moisture, which will fvck up a rosin extract result


That's what I was thinkin...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> When you say plant matter a few days old and still technically living, you are suggesting to press fairly wet nugs? Do you have a specific # as for moisture level of the nugs? Thanks.


No, not fresh fresh, not wet at all per se since moisture is not very good, at least when the product is over 60% rh, that's a danger zone for mold and other problems

The sweet spot is right before the herb is ready for long term storage and before terp and light degradation kicks in, right

Oxidation will also make for less terpy, less fragrant, sticky rosin, so that's ng

The reason they suggested fresher, _nearly_ living plants is because plants can stay alive for multiple days and continue metabolizing thc-a into thc as well as breaking down and converting more carbs / sugars and chlorophyll (getting more potent and smoother at he same time)

It's still important to get the herb down into ideal rh zone tho.

The whole point is to get a higher quality product so i admit, there is definitely room to press too early, or too late

My boys have done extensive testing on the h frame from ER I and we agree with the owners..

Plants harvested a couple weeks early, especially sativa doms ran in high kelp mixes, or regimes that promote _mad_ expression, and allowed to metabolize _just until_ in that sweet rh spot , are producing the prettiest, clearest, most smelliest (like crazy ass Kush, surprisingly ) _expansive, mind-fuckin, pungent product

But watch the vids, they back up what I'm saying in the middle of video number 2 I believe 

I wouldn't want y'all pressing water into your rosin _


----------



## Bubba's girl (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to clarify DonTesla.


----------



## dratts (Nov 26, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> Wish they had 25iu. Found its best for keif, only what I press minus the occasional flower I press for myself.


Which lowtemp plates should I buy for my 20t. Mostly bud pressing. 3X5 or 4X7?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

dratts said:


> Which lowtemp plates should I buy for my 20t. Mostly bud pressing. 3X5 or 4X7?


How many grams you looking to press ? At a time.. Are u building one?!


----------



## dratts (Nov 26, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> How many grams you looking to press ? At a time.. Are u building one?!


As many as I can. HF 20T press. I would like the 4X7 if it does as good a job as the 3X5.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

How is the 3x5 working for you?
And what's an HF , Harbour freight?


----------



## dratts (Nov 26, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> How is the 3x5 working for you?
> And what's an HF , Harbour freight?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

@dratts typo homie


----------



## dratts (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't have any plates yet. Harbor freight 20 ton press.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

Do those literally go as low as 150$us?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 26, 2016)

My vertical drip tech from Elysian gone cost me $5k uS

And I'm a rep now, lol. Was gonna cost me $9500 Canadian to scoop it before we became homies and made a plan for the best to come to Canada

How much you gonna need to finish it??


----------



## dratts (Nov 26, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Do those literally go as low as 150$us?


They were on sale for $199. I renewed my fast track membership for $30 and got it for $155.


----------



## dratts (Nov 26, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> My vertical drip tech from Elysian gone cost me $5k uS
> 
> And I'm a rep now, lol. Was gonna cost me $9500 Canadian to scoop it before we became homies and made a plan for the best to come to Canada
> 
> How much you gonna need to finish it??


$499 for the plates They're on the way.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

dratts said:


> $499 for the plates They're on the way.


Sweet
So other than install them yourself what else you gonna have to do ?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

Our first batch of rosin-infused butter tarts


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> My vertical drip tech from Elysian gone cost me $5k uS
> 
> And I'm a rep now, lol. Was gonna cost me $9500 Canadian to scoop it before we became homies and made a plan for the best to come to Canada
> 
> How much you gonna need to finish it??


You got one of those things huh? I heard they are made locally around where I live.

Do you squish flower like they show in their #4 video shows? Do you do 2oz. pucks also? 

Just curious on the yields and quality of it before I buy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2016)

@doublejj
I got some silk terp tubes for some flower to try, and some 5" stainless tubes for some bubble I would like to try out also. How much bubble you think I should load into each 5" tube?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You got one of those things huh? I heard they are made locally around where I live.
> 
> Do you squish flower like they show in their #4 video shows? Do you do 2oz. pucks also?
> 
> Just curious on the yields and quality of it before I buy.


Yes sir 
Are you near Anaheim where Ozzy is ?!

Early pungent organic uv-Flower rosin high in terps, thc and cbd is gonna be my specialty process. . the puppy arrives in a few weeks. Then the gummies are getting upgraded.

Background on me, i learned organic water only to start mj then went to build cobs for my second grow, so I figure just shoot straight to the best press right. Dont got patience to play with non vertical setups, I like a clean style to everything lol

Don't doubt ill be pulling 25-30% off my presses, my stuff is greasy to the touch- terpy by 3 weeks in and my buddies are pulling like 25-26% with herb that's way less frosty then mine. My goal is actually 30-35%
 
@week 3

 
@week3

@week7
 

Sweating some pyscho fermenting cobs right now so the rosin will have something to go with, smoke wise. Can't a wait


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Are you near Anaheim where Ozzy is


Nah, i'm in norcal.

Really wanting to get into making the stuff from flowers and concentrates, but not wanting to fork out the money until it feels right
25% from my indoor buds would work just fine 
Going to the upcoming bbq and gonna test this tech out finally, but i'm already looking for a more productive setup like that setup you got coming. Looks killer! Please keep us updated bro. Thx


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> I got some silk terp tubes for some flower to try, and some 5" stainless tubes for some bubble I would like to try out also. How much bubble you think I should load into each 5" tube?


IDK I have never used them. you are gonna have to do some experimenting with those...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> IDK I have never used them. you are gonna have to do some experimenting with those...


Ok right on. Cant wait. See you there dude


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nah, i'm in norcal.
> 
> Really wanting to get into making the stuff from flowers and concentrates, but not wanting to fork out the money until it feels right
> 25% from my indoor buds would work just fine
> Going to the upcoming bbq and gonna test this tech out finally, but i'm already looking for a more productive setup like that setup you got coming. Looks killer! Please keep us updated bro. Thx


For sure. 
. When i head to Anaheim you should join if possible . There's a breeder partner up there who will be coming down from norCal to talk trading cultivars between collectives, and they're gonna smoke some cheeba wit us and show us a few demos in person!


----------

